# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΑ

## nmout

η πολεοδομια σημερα μου εριξε 3.000 ευρω προστιμο για την δορυφορικη κεραια και για την κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας" 

1) πως να αποδειξω τωρα οτι δεν ειναι κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας" αλλα wifi? 
2) ξερει κανεις κανενα νομο που να λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για την δορυφορικη κεραια?

παρακαλω βοηθηστε

----------


## socrates

Μπορείς να μας πεις ποιο είναι το NodeID να δούμε σε ποια περιοχή αναφέρεσαι.

Να υποθέσω ότι ο ιστός σου ήταν πάνω από 4 μέτρα?

----------


## aangelis

> η πολεοδομια σημερα μου εριξε 3.000 ευρω προστιμο για την δορυφορικη κεραια και για την κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας" 
> 
> 1) πως να αποδειξω τωρα οτι δεν ειναι κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας" αλλα wifi? 
> 2) ξερει κανεις κανενα νομο που να λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για την δορυφορικη κεραια?
> 
> παρακαλω βοηθηστε


Πως έγινε αυτο; Τσακώθηκες με κανέναν γείτονα;

----------


## sotiris

Εισαι μελος του Συλλογου?

Μηπως οπως λεει ο hobbit ο ιστος σου ηταν πανω απο 4 μετρα?

Η Πολεοδομια τι λεει σαν αιτια για το προστιμο αυτο?

----------


## papashark

> η πολεοδομια σημερα μου εριξε 3.000 ευρω προστιμο για την δορυφορικη κεραια και για την κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας" 
> 
> 1) πως να αποδειξω τωρα οτι δεν ειναι κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας" αλλα wifi? 
> 2) ξερει κανεις κανενα νομο που να λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για την δορυφορικη κεραια?
> 
> παρακαλω βοηθηστε


Δώσε μας όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία μπορείς,

Φωτογραφίες τις εγκατάστασεις σου, και κάνε μας όσο το δυνατόν ποιό λεπτομερείς περιγραφή.

Scάνναρε τα χαρτιά που σου έδωσε η πολεοδομία για το πρόστιμο.


Κινήσου γρήγορα πάντως, ίσως κάποια να μπορείςνα τα γλυτώσεις, ίσως και όχι όμως.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Achille

Όπως είπε και ο Πάνος, scanαρε τα χαρτιά που έχεις, και πες μας λεπτομέριες για την εγκατάστασή σου, για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε, όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα.

----------


## dti

Είσαι Αθήνα ή Θεσσαλονίκη; (γιατί σε θυμάμαι από το forum του salonicawireless.net)

Βγάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα σου να δούμε τί θεωρήθηκε ως παράβαση...

----------


## nc

> η πολεοδομια σημερα μου εριξε 3.000 ευρω προστιμο για την δορυφορικη κεραια και για την κεραια "κινητης τηλεφωνιας"


Τελικά πόσα σου έριξε? Μισά-μισά?

http://www.satleo.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=256


Για την δορυφορική ο νόμος έιναι:
2801 του 2000 ( ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ) 
με στοιχεία ΦΕΚ: ΤΕΥΧΟΣ Α / 46 Ημερ/νία Κυκλοφορίας: 7/3/2000

Πάρτον να τους το τρίψεις στην μούρη:

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... 6-2000.pdf

----------


## nmout

ειμαι θεσσαλονικη στο twmn
ξερω ποιος γειτονας εκανε την καταγγελια, και τι εγινε?
εφερε την αστυνομια και αυτοι εκαναν σημα στην πολεοδομια
ηρθε σημερα η πολεοδομια (ενω απουσιαζα στην δουλεια) και αφησε το προστημο
η wifi κεραια ηταν ξαπλωμενη στο πατωμα και στις 2 περιπτωσεις (και κατω απο 4 μετρα)
και η 1 απο τις 2 δορυφορικες ηταν του γειτονα και την χρεωσανε σε μενα
το χαρτι εχει εντυπως (και οχι χειρογραφως) τους standard πολεοδομικους νομους για αυθερετα και οχι ειδικους νομους για κεραιες

αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι αρι8μοι νομων για δορυφορικες κερεες και wifi που να λενε οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια

----------


## aangelis

Αυτό ήξερα και εγώ.. ότι για δορυφορικό πιάτο μέχρι 2.4μ δεν χρειάζεται κανένα είδος άδειας..

----------


## tripkaos

τι σπασιμο ειναι αυτο με τους γειτονες ρε γαμωτο πραγματικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποσο μ... ειναι που ασχολουντε με τι κανει ο αλλος.

----------


## nc

Υπάρχει νομίζω δεδικασμένο για αυτή την ιστορία.

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τους κάνεις μήνυση και να ζητήσεις και αποζημίωση.

Βάλε δικηγόρο γιατί μόνος σου θα ταλαιπωρηθείς και δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα.

Καλά αυτοί στην πολεοδομία απ’ όπου περνάνε ρίχνουν και ένα πρόστιμο?
Λογικά δεν πρέπει να σε είχαν προειδοποιήσει ότι η κατασκευή είναι παράνομη (που δεν είναι)? Με την ίδια λογική τα πιάτα της NOVA είναι παράνομα.
Καλά, αυτός ο γείτονας πρέπει να έχει πολλές άκρες!!!!

----------


## RF

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να υποβάλλεις αναφορά (με συννημένο το νόμο για κεραίες λήψης) στην πολεοδομία με την οποία θα ζητάς την ανάκληση του προστίμου και την τιμωρία των υπαλλήλων για πλημελλή άσκηση των καθηκόντων τους ισχυριζόμενος ότι είχες τοποθετήσει κεραίες για δορυφορική λήψη και σε καμία περίπτωση κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας και ότι τις είχες τοποθετήσει εντός του 2005 και όχι του 2004 (αυτό από που το συμπέραναν ?).
Καλό βέβαια θα ήταν να τη συντάξεις με τη βοήθεια δικηγόρου.

----------


## nmout

nc ο νομος για τον οποιο εχεις link λεει οτι δεν θελει αδεια απο το υπουργειο μεταφορων και επικοινωνιων, δεν λεει για την πολεοδομια (νομιζω)

εχω προσβαση στους νομους και νομολογιες
http://lawdb.intrasoftnet.com/nomos/tee_frame.html

ειτε για το δεδικασμενο ειτε για τα πιατα <2.4 μ χρειαζομαι αρι8μο νομου η φεκ για να τον βρω

----------


## cdthelw

Σε κάθε περίπτωση χρειάζεσαι άδεια απο την ΕΕΤΤ αλλά για σταθμούς με links ιδιωτικής χρήσης στα 2.4 πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις μία απλή βεβαίωση κόμβου και link . http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/kanon ... -72FEK.pdf

Ομως απο άθρο 4 παράγραφο 5 δεν σου εξασφαλίζει απο τυχόν άλλες απαιτούμενες άδειες.

----------


## dti

> ειμαι θεσσαλονικη στο twmn
> ξερω ποιος γειτονας εκανε την καταγγελια, και τι εγινε?
> εφερε την αστυνομια και αυτοι εκαναν σημα στην πολεοδομια
> ηρθε σημερα η πολεοδομια (ενω απουσιαζα στην δουλεια) και αφησε το προστημο
> η wifi κεραια ηταν ξαπλωμενη στο πατωμα και στις 2 περιπτωσεις (και κατω απο 4 μετρα)
> και η 1 απο τις 2 δορυφορικες ηταν του γειτονα και την χρεωσανε σε μενα
> το χαρτι εχει εντυπως (και οχι χειρογραφως) τους standard πολεοδομικους νομους για αυθερετα και οχι ειδικους νομους για κεραιες
> 
> αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι αρι8μοι νομων για δορυφορικες κερεες και wifi που να λενε οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια


Το θέμα είναι *πολύ σοβαρό* και αλοίμονο για όλους μας, αν μείνει αναπάντητη αυτή η προκλητική ενέργεια της πολεοδομίας.

Για τις 2 δορυφορικές κεραίες θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς στη Netmed (nova). Αυτοί θα έχουν σίγουρα νομικό τμήμα που θα έχει στη διάθεσή σου οτι νόμο θα χρειαστείς να επικαλεστείς για να αποδείξεις οτι δεν χρειάζεσαι άδεια για δορυφορική κεραία. Διαφορετικά αν όντως χρειάζεσαι, θα έπρεπε να το λένε τόσο πάνω στα πακέτα που πουλάνε όσο και στο site τους.
Σίγουρα θα το έχουν ψάξει το θέμα περισσότερο.

Τηρώ μία επιφύλαξη για το θέμα της εγκατάστασης *πάνω στο δώμα* (έχω ακούσει οτι εκεί πάνω απαγορεύεται να εγκατασταθεί οτιδήποτε).

----------


## Achille

> Για τις 2 δορυφορικές κεραίες θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς στη Netmed (nova). Αυτοί θα έχουν σίγουρα νομικό τμήμα που θα έχει στη διάθεσή σου οτι νόμο θα χρειαστείς να επικαλεστείς για να αποδείξεις οτι δεν χρειάζεσαι άδεια για δορυφορική κεραία. Διαφορετικά αν όντως χρειάζεσαι, θα έπρεπε να το λένε τόσο πάνω στα πακέτα που πουλάνε όσο και στο site τους.
> Σίγουρα θα το έχουν ψάξει το θέμα περισσότερο.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως.

Για την "κεραία κινητής" μπορείς απλά να ισχυριστείς ότι δεν γνωρίζεις τίποτα για κεραία κινητής, και να πεις ότι το μόνο που σου ανήκε ήταν ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο (αφού έχουν ήδη κάνει λάθος στα πιάτα, μπορείς να το ισχυριστείς άνετα...).

Και την επόμενη φορά βάζουμε δορυφορικά πιάτα και όχι grid, γιατί θέλουμε να πιάνουμε πολλούς (υπόγειους) δορυφόρους.

----------


## socrates

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, και για την σοβαρότητα του ζητήματος και για την κίνηση προς την netmed.

Ελπίζω να έχεις μαζί σου φωτογραφίες πριν και μετά. (Btw μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να βγάζουμε και εμείς φωτογραφίες τις κεραίες μας -όσοι δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά-)

----------


## papashark

Για την κεραία της κινητής, χαλαρά κάντους αναφορά για το λάθος τους.

Πάντως πριν τα πάρεις αγρίος στο κεφάλι, πήγαινε από εκεί να το συζητήσεις.

Βρες ένα φίλο δικηγόρο (γενικά τους φοβούνται), και πες τους βάση ποιού ακριβώς νόμου έχεις κάνει παράβαση, εκεί θα αρχίσει το ψάξιμο από την μεριά τους.

Ακόμα ρώτα τους ποιά είναι η διαδικασία για να αναθεώρηση της απόφασης τους.


Μην τους πάρεις από τα μούτρα με το καλημέρα.

Ακόμα γράψε στο http://www.satleo.gr και πόσταρε και εκεί τα scans. Ξαναείχαν αντιμετωπίση παλιά τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------


## Lewis

Εγώ τα είπα και με Pm στον Nmout, 
πρέπει να βάλει αύριο κιόλας δικηγόρο και να κάνει ένσταση κατ' αρχάς κατά του προστίμου.
Του σύστησα μάλιστα τον νομικό μας σύμβουλο (του TWMN) που αφενός ενδιαφέρεται για τέτοια θέματα, και αφετέρου θα το κυνηγήσει.

Αυτό το θέμα θέλει μεγάλη δημοσιοποίηση, και κυνηγητό, ιδιαίτερα το κομμάτι που άπτεται των δορυφορικών πιάτων. Αυτό γιατί υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια στην ελλάδα, ενώ αν χρησιμοποιήσει σαν αιχμή του δόρατος το θέμα του wifi έχει λιγότερες ελπίδες.

Εμείς θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μιά ένορκη κατάθεση/βεβαίωση πως η κεραία του δεν ήταν κινητής...

Κανένα κοννέ δεν έχει κανείς στα πρωινάδικα να γίνει λίγο μπάχαλο ;

----------


## papashark

Σε εκείνο τον βλάκα, τον κακα-ουνάκη

Ψωφάνε για τέτοια θέματα, ή σε πραγματική πρωινη εκπομπή, στον Βαρεμένο.

----------


## Vigor

Θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον, να ανοίξω αύριο την τηλεόραση πριν πάω για δουλειά, και να δω λεζάντα από κάτω στον Κακαουνάκη, εν μέσω παραθύρων:

3000 ευρώ πρόστιμο για δορυφορικό πιάτο

Θα ευθυμήσω για όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα..!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dfragos

> Σε εκείνο τον βλάκα, τον κακα-ουνάκη
> 
> Ψωφάνε για τέτοια θέματα, ή σε πραγματική πρωινη εκπομπή, στον Βαρεμένο.


Να δω τον nmout και τον Μιχαλόπουλο στον Κακαουνάκη και μετά μπορώ να πεθάνω.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Και όμως ο Κακαουνάκης είναι πολύ καλή (και φθηνή) λύση και θα βοηθήσει σε πολλά μελλοντικά προβλήματα.

Επίσης θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποιον "εκπρόσωπο" του κράτους μαζί μας (π.χ. από ΚτΠ η ακόμα και από ΕΕΤΤ). 
Σίγουρα μπορούμε να έχουμε εκπρόσωπο της Nova να τους τα χώσει.
Πολύ καλό θα ήτανε να είχαμε εκπρόσωπο της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας επίσης αλλά δεν το βλέπω (γκουχ γκουχ...) 

Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βγει στην TV και να μην τα χάσει και να έχει κύρος και λέγειν?

----------


## aris1

1.) άρθρο 16 Γ.Ο.Κ. κατασκευές πάνω από το κτίριο . -Μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό (όπου ιδεατό στερεό= μέγιστο ύψος οικοδομής + 6 μέτρα) και να εγακατασταθούν κεραίες τηλεοράσεων και συναφών δραστηριοτήτων (άρα και δορυφορικές και wi-fi) .
2.) υπ' αριθμόν 12/1986 εγκύκλιος ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ: Στις απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων και και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων τα μόνα στοιχεία που μπορούν να εξέχουν είναι τα αλεξικέραυνα και οι κεραίες . Πάντα μέσα στα όρια του ιδεατού στερεού. 
Από τα όρια α του ιδεατού στερεού δεν εξαιρείται κανείς πλέον , ούτε οι εταιρείες της κινητής 
Κάνε ένσταση μέσα σε 10 μέρες στην τοπική επιτροπή της πολεοδομίας , να ακυρώσουν την απόφαση . Δεν θα στην κάνουν δεκτή , το μόνο που θα κάνουν θα σου μειώσουν το πρόστιμο . Βρες ένα δικηγόρο , που ασχολείται με πολεοδομικά και κάνε προσφυγή κατά της απόφασης της πολεοδομίας στα Δικαστηρία . Μετά από κάνα τριάρι χρόνια τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## BaBiZ

Εγώ πάντως επιμένω. Το είπα και στο irc χτες:

*ΣΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ*

ευκαιρία είναι...

----------


## Lewis

> Να δω τον nmout και τον Μιχαλόπουλο στον Κακαουνάκη και μετά μπορώ να πεθάνω.


με τις μαλα*ίες που λές, σίγουρα θα πεθάνεις  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Παιδιά είχαμε καμια εξέλιξη?

----------


## nmout

ειμαι συνδρομητης στην Nova, τους εστειλα τα χαρτια 
εστειλα επισης τα χαρτια και στον συνηγορο του πολιτη
να δουμε αν θα βοηθησει κανεις

Δεν μενω σε διατηρητεο κτιριο ουτε σε προστατευομενη περιοχη, δεν υπαρχει κανονισμος πολυκατοικιας, ολα ειναι στην ταρατσα, κατω απο 4μ υψος, δεν εξεχει τιποτα στα πλαγια απο την οικοδομη, δεν ημουν παρων στην αυτοψια.

----------


## mindfox

Το κτίριο που μένεις είναι πολυκατοικία, πολυόροφη μονοκατοικία;

Μένεις μόνο εσύ;

Επίσης, είσαι ο ιδιοκτήτης του κτιρίου, ενοικιαστής, έχεις μέρος του κτιρίου;

----------


## nmout

ειναι 6οροφη οικοδομη και ειμαι ιδιοκτητης διαμερισματος, αλλα τι σχεση εχει?

----------


## mindfox

> ειναι 6οροφη οικοδομη και ειμαι ιδιοκτητης διαμερισματος, αλλα τι σχεση εχει?


Εφόσον έλειπες και δεν είχαν τρόπο (ή μήπως μίλησαν με κάποιον άλλον από την πολυκατοικία; ) να γνωρίζουν αν όλα ή κάποια και ποια από τα "παρανόμως" όπως αναφέρουν κατασκευάσματα ήταν δικά σου, με ποια λογική το θεωρούν αυτονόητο;
Οπότε, θα πρέπει κατ' αρχήν να σου δικαιολογήσουν με ποια λογική το πρόστιμο είναι καθολικά δικό σου.
Με ποιο τρόπο γνώριζαν ότι είναι ιδιοκτησία σου, οπότε και σου επέβαλαν πρόστιμο για ότι παρατυπίες (όπως αναφαίρουν) βρήκαν.
Επίσης, πως γνώριζαν από πότε έγινε η τοποθέτηση;

Άλλο θέμα είναι το γεγονός ότι σου ρίχνουν πρόστιμο για διατήρηση της παράνομης κατασκευής. Εφόσον η κατασκευή δεν είναι μόνιμη, προϋπήρξε κάποια σύσταση; Είχες ξανακούσει νέα από την πολεοδομία;

Αυτά είναι ερωτήματα που είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν απαντηθούν, θα οδηγήσουν στο γεγονός ότι έγινε καταγγελία.
Και ξεκινάς από εκεί: Τα στοιχεία στα οποία βασίστηκαν, προέρχονται από την καταγγελία; Είναι επώνυμη; Είναι ακριβή και αληθή;
Και φυσικά, συνοδευόμενος από έναν δικηγόρο, με ύπιο τόνο, δείχνοντας ξαφνιασμένος, αφού γνωρίζεις (και εκεί τους πετάς μια φωτοτυπία από τα παραπάνω που προανέφεραν τα παιδιά) ότι δεν έχεις παρανομήσει σε οτιδήποτε σχετικό.
Ας σου υποδείξουν τις διατάξεις κατά τις οποίες στηρίζεται το πρόστιμο.
Και φυσικά, καλά τα λέμε όλοι μας εδώ μέσα, όμως πάνω από όλα χρειάζεσαι νομική υποστήριξη.

Σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη, όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι δε θα βρεις το δίκιο σου, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσεις χρόνο (και μάλλον για αμοιβή δικηγόρου και χρήμα) γιατί κάποιος γείτονας θέλησε να το παίξει μάγκας εις βάρος σου.
Και δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να του κάνεις τίποτα, αφού εκείνος έκανε απλώς μια καταγγελία. Η υπηρεσία έπρεπε να κρίνει το ορθόν αυτής...

----------


## andreas

Ο γειτονας που εκανε την καταγγελια εχει παιτο? Ναι , το μισο κριμα δικο του  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> 1.) άρθρο 16 Γ.Ο.Κ. κατασκευές πάνω από το κτίριο . -Μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό (όπου ιδεατό στερεό= μέγιστο ύψος οικοδομής + 6 μέτρα) και να εγακατασταθούν κεραίες τηλεοράσεων και συναφών δραστηριοτήτων (άρα και δορυφορικές και wi-fi) .
> 2.) υπ' αριθμόν 12/1986 εγκύκλιος ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ: Στις απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων και και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων τα μόνα στοιχεία που μπορούν να εξέχουν είναι τα αλεξικέραυνα και οι κεραίες . Πάντα μέσα στα όρια του ιδεατού στερεού. 
> Από τα όρια α του ιδεατού στερεού δεν εξαιρείται κανείς πλέον , ούτε οι εταιρείες της κινητής 
> Κάνε ένσταση μέσα σε 10 μέρες στην τοπική επιτροπή της πολεοδομίας , να ακυρώσουν την απόφαση . Δεν θα στην κάνουν δεκτή , το μόνο που θα κάνουν θα σου μειώσουν το πρόστιμο . Βρες ένα δικηγόρο , που ασχολείται με πολεοδομικά και κάνε προσφυγή κατά της απόφασης της πολεοδομίας στα Δικαστηρία . Μετά από κάνα τριάρι χρόνια τα ξαναλέμε.



Έχεις πρόχειρα τα ΦΕΚ ?

Να τα δημοσιεύσουμε κάπου να είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλους, καθώς και να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για μια πρόταση που συντάσω γιατ το awmn.

----------


## vegos

Αν χρειαστείς συγκεκριμένα ΦΕΚ, στείλε μου ένα pm με τους νόμους που θες, κι ένα email.

----------


## dti

> Και φυσικά, καλά τα λέμε όλοι μας εδώ μέσα, όμως πάνω από όλα χρειάζεσαι νομική υποστήριξη.


Δε ξέρω τί κινήσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση έχει κάνει ο nmout.
Πιστεύω οτι το twmn θα τον στηρίξει.

Το ίδιο προτείνουμε να κάνουμε κι εμείς, συμβάλλοντας καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο, αν αυτό κριθεί αναγκαίο.

Η μάχη αυτή δεν πρέπει να χαθεί!

----------


## Achille

> Η μάχη αυτή δεν πρέπει να χαθεί!


Γιατί ψάχνεις πάντα αφορμή να κάνεις πόλεμο;

Μπορεί απλά δείχνοντάς τους το λάθος τους, να το διορθώσουν.
Αν τραβήξει τα πράγματα στα άκρα εξ΄αρχής, σίγουρα θα χάσει, τουλάχιστον σε χρόνο.

----------


## aangelis

Ωχ, μυρίζεις φλόγες.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Η μάχη αυτή δεν πρέπει να χαθεί!
> 
> 
> Γιατί ψάχνεις πάντα αφορμή να κάνεις πόλεμο;


Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο avatar σου για να δεις ποιός θέλει να κάνει πόλεμο...  ::  

Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να λυθεί άμεσα με μια επίσκεψη στη πολεοδομία χωρίς να χρειαστεί η συνδρομή κανενός δικηγόρου.

Αν, όμως δε βγει κάποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα και απλά μειωθεί το πρόστιμο σε 2000 ευρώ ας πούμε, θα καθήσουμε με σταυρωμένα χέρια; (περιμένοντας ποιό θα είναι το επόμενο θύμα; )

----------


## racer

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να καθίσουμε με σταυρωμένα χέρια. Μας χρειάζεται τέτοιου είδους δεδικασμένο και δεν θέλουμε η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου να είναι αρνητική. 

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να συμμετέχει και το AWMN στην χρηματοδότηση των σχετικών δικαστικών εξόδων αφού επικυρώσει ο δικηγόρος του Συλλόγου ότι το θέμα μας αφορά και εμάς. Είμαι μάλιστα διατεθειμένος να παρέχω μια έκτακτη μικρή εισφορά σχετικά προκειμένου να καλυφθούνε δικαστικά έξοδα (εάν παρέχουμε 100 άτομα από 20 ευρό είναι αρκετά)

----------


## Nickibanez

> Έχεις πρόχειρα τα ΦΕΚ ?
> 
> Να τα δημοσιεύσουμε κάπου να είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλους, καθώς και να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για μια πρόταση που συντάσω γιατ το awmn.


Αν χρειαστείς και νομολογία/αποφάσεις ΣτΕ/Διοικητικών Δικαστηρίων, πες μου.

----------


## nvak

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν πάνε με Δικηγόρο αλλά με ένα πεπειραμένο Αρχιτέκτονα ή Πολιτικό Μηχανικό ( μελετητές ) που να γνωρίζουν απο πολεοδομικές διατάξεις. Αυτοί είναι οι "δικηγόροι" της πολεοδομίας  ::

----------


## dti

> *Εγώ θα πρότεινα να συμμετέχει και το AWMN στην χρηματοδότηση των σχετικών δικαστικών εξόδων* αφού επικυρώσει ο δικηγόρος του Συλλόγου ότι το θέμα μας αφορά και εμάς. *Είμαι μάλιστα διατεθειμένος να παρέχω μια έκτακτη μικρή εισφορά* σχετικά προκειμένου να καλυφθούνε δικαστικά έξοδα (εάν παρέχουμε 100 άτομα από 20 ευρό είναι αρκετά)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Το θέμα μας αφορά όλους και πρέπει να επιδείξουμε συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη σε κάθε περίπτωση.
Όχι απλά για να καλυφθεί το ποσό του προστίμου, αλλά για να γίνουν όλες οι ενέργειες που πρέπει ώστε να ακυρωθεί εντελώς αυτό, ακόμη και μέσω της δικαστικής οδού, αν απαιτηθεί.

Πιστεύω οτι η γνώμη του nvak (για τη χρησιμοποίηση έμπειρου αρχιτέκτονα) αντί δικηγόρου αρχικά, είναι πολύ σωστή καθώς γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο και μιλά εκ πείρας.

----------


## Cha0s

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με την πρόταση του Ηλία!

----------


## sbolis

> να παρέχω μια έκτακτη μικρή εισφορά σχετικά προκειμένου να καλυφθούνε δικαστικά έξοδα (εάν παρέχουμε 100 άτομα από 20 ευρό είναι αρκετά)


Το σκεφτόμουν από την πρώτη στιγμή! Μάλιστα έλεγα να τα διαθέσει ο 
θιγόμενος όπως προτιμήσει: είτε να πληρώσει το πρόστιμο (που αν
κατάλαβα καλά θα έρχεται κάθε χρόνο από δω και μπρος) ή να πληρώσει
δικηγόρο

----------


## nmout

αυτη τη στιγμη χρειαζομαι αριθμους νομων/φεκ/αποφασεων/δεδικασμενων που να λενε αν χρειαζεται η οχι αδεια απο την πολεοδομια η wifi κεραια και το δορυφορικο πιατο
η τηλεφωνο καποιου που ξερει

----------


## dti

Από τη nova τί σου είπαν; Αυτοί είναι οι πρώτοι που θα έπρεπε να έχουν αυτούς τους νόμους...

----------


## nmout

> 1.) άρθρο 16 Γ.Ο.Κ. κατασκευές πάνω από το κτίριο . -Μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό (όπου ιδεατό στερεό= μέγιστο ύψος οικοδομής + 6 μέτρα) και να εγακατασταθούν κεραίες τηλεοράσεων και συναφών δραστηριοτήτων (άρα και δορυφορικές και wi-fi) .
> 2.) υπ' αριθμόν 12/1986 εγκύκλιος ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ: Στις απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων και και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων τα μόνα στοιχεία που μπορούν να εξέχουν είναι τα αλεξικέραυνα και οι κεραίες . Πάντα μέσα στα όρια του ιδεατού στερεού. 
> Από τα όρια α του ιδεατού στερεού δεν εξαιρείται κανείς πλέον , ούτε οι εταιρείες της κινητής


το αρθρο 16 ΓΟΚ πριν το "κεραίες τηλεοράσεων" εχει την λεξη κεντρικες και δεν εχει το "και συναφών δραστηριοτήτων"

η nova δεν απαντα
ο συνηγορος του πολιτη δεν μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει οτι ελαβε το φαξ, και λεει οτι αν το ελαβε, σε καμια εβδομαδα θα δοσουνε αριθμο προτοκολου.......

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικα τι εκανες, πηγες στην πολεοδομια?

----------


## dimkasta

Έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο et.gr και βρήκα το ακόλουθο στην κατηγορία Δ της Πολεοδομίας.



> Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα εμφάνισης εγγράφων του επιλεγμένου Τεύχους, εκτός της περίληψης όπου αυτή προβλέπεται. 
> 
> Αποτελέσματα: 1-1 από 1.
> 
> 
> A/A Στοιχεία ΦΕΚ Ημ/νία ΦΕΚ Ημ/νία Κυκλοφορίας ΦΕΚ Σελίδες Μέγεθος Κείμενο ΕΓΓΡΑΦΑ Φ.Ε.Κ. 
> 1 [Δ / 319] 24/03/2005 19/04/2005 32 10,01 MB ... και την επιβολή μίας κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεόρασης ανά κτίριο στο δώμα...


Μπορεί κανείς να βρεί το πληρες κείμενο. Μάλλον περιέχει πληροφορία που μας αφορά.

----------


## nmout

στην νομος εχουν περασει μεχρι το ΦΕΚ 260 11/3/2005 αρα εγω τωρα δεν μπορω να το βρω

----------


## costas43gr

> Έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο et.gr και βρήκα το ακόλουθο στην κατηγορία Δ της Πολεοδομίας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα εμφάνισης εγγράφων του επιλεγμένου Τεύχους, εκτός της περίληψης όπου αυτή προβλέπεται. 
> 
> Αποτελέσματα: 1-1 από 1.
> 
> ...


Θα το εχω αυριο το πρωι.

----------


## nvak

nmout πόσταρε καμία φωτογραφία του δώματος με τις κεραίες.
Πήγαινε με ένα μηχανικό στην πολεοδομία και πές μας τί σου είπε.
Άσε τους συνήγορους για αργότερα.

----------


## nmout

υπαρχει ενσωματωση στην ελληνικη νομοθεσια της ευρωπαικης οδηγιας που δεν επιτρεπει την απαγορευση προσβασης στην πληροφορια?
καθως μη επιτρεποντας αλλες κεραιες στην πολυκατοικια πλυν της κεντρικης απαγορευουν την προσβαση στην πληροφορηση

----------


## papashark

Στο satleo είχε γίνει αναφορά για αποφαση ευρωπαϊκού δικαστηρίου για την ανεμπόδιστη πρόσβαση στα ΜΜΕ (βλέπε δορυφορικά κανάλια).

Ρώτα και εκεί μπας και το θυμάτε κανείς.

----------


## pstratos

Αν βοηθούν ρίξτε μια ματια σε αυτά:Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μπω στη βάση του ΔΣΑ σήμερα.

ΠΔ/23-7-98 ( ΦΕΚ-616/Δ/19-8-9 :: 
ΦΕΚ 210/Α/1985

και

NΟΜΟΣ 1577/1985, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το ΝΟΜΟ 2831/2000

----------


## dti

Όπως έγραψα κι εδώ, υπάρχει το εξής:




> " Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19."
> 
> *ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ Αρθρο 5α.παρ.2*


Υπάρχει φάτσα - κάρτα στη σελίδα του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών...  :: 
Και το Σύνταγμα υπερισχύει οποιουδήποτε άλλου νόμου.

----------


## papashark

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου Dti, αλλά δεν φτάνει.

Βέβαια μπορεί να είναι το κυρίαρχο επιχείρημα όπου σταθείς, αλλά την υπόθεση εκεί πάνω είναι πολύ δύσκολο να την κερδίσεις, και συνήθως σε υψηλόβαθμο δικαστήριο (βλέπε ΣτΕ, ΑΠ).

Έχεις δει τι λένε οι τα άρθρα 9 κλπ (εγώ δεν τα έχω δει πάντως).

----------


## Nickibanez

> Αν βοηθούν ρίξτε μια ματια σε αυτά:Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μπω στη βάση του ΔΣΑ σήμερα.
> 
> ΠΔ/23-7-98 ( ΦΕΚ-616/Δ/19-8-9
> ΦΕΚ 210/Α/1985
> 
> και
> 
> NΟΜΟΣ 1577/1985, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το ΝΟΜΟ 2831/2000

----------


## papashark

Το ΠΔ/23-7-98 ( ΦΕΚ-616/Δ/19-8-98 ) ΦΕΚ 210/Α/1985, είναι παντελώς άσχετο, αφορά μόνο όσους μένουν στο τρίγωνο μεταξουργείο, θησείο, ακρόπολη....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pstratos
> 
> NΟΜΟΣ 1577/1985, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το ΝΟΜΟ 2831/2000


Hλίθιο ελληνικό νομοθετικό σύστημα....

Κάθε φορά που πρέπει να ψάξεις κάτι, χρειάζεσε την μισή βιβλιοθήκη του Εθνικού Τυπογραφίου.....

Χωρίς τον νόμο 1577/1985 δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε και πολλά.

Αυτό που μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε είναι :

1) Οι κεραίες μας ανοίκουν στις "εγκαταστασεις" σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 19 του άρθρου 2 του 1577/85 όπως αυτός τροποιήθικε με τον 2831/00.

2) πρέπει να διαβάσουμε τι λέει το άρθρο 16 του 1577/85, το οποίο λέει ότι σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 16 του 1577/85 όπως αυτό τροποιοήθικε με τον 2831/00, _"Πάνω από το ύψος του κτιρίου και κάτω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ύψος της περιοχής, μπορούν να γίνουν, μέσα στο κατά άρθρο 9 παράγραφο 6 του 1577/85, εκτός από τις κατασκευές και τις εγκαταστάσεις που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 1, και οι εξής κατασκευές, που διατάσσονται έτσι, ώστε μαζί με τα οικοδομικά στοιχεία του κτυρίου να μην θίγουν αισθητικά το κτύριο και το περιβάλλον: ...."_

Τώρα πρέπει να δούμε ποιές είναι οι εγκαταστάσεις της παραγράφου 1, και ένα περιλαμβάνονται οι κεραίες ανάμεσα, όπως και τι λέει το άρθρο 9 παράγραφος 6


Το κακό είναι ότι πουθενά δεν φαίνετε από τα παραπάνω εάν χρειάζεσε άδεια για κεραίες, και πως την πέρνεις.

Χρειαζόμαστε τον 1577/85.....  ::

----------


## pstratos

Σε λιγο θα τον εχουμε και αυτον...

----------


## Nickibanez

> Σε λιγο θα τον εχουμε και αυτον...

----------


## papashark

βλέπω έχει και τις αλλαγές των μεταγενέστερων νόμων περασμένες !

Ουάου !  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

> βλέπω έχει και τις αλλαγές των μεταγενέστερων νόμων περασμένες !
> 
> Ουάου !


That 's service  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nickibanez

πάντως σε κάποιο σημείο (αρ 16 παρ1 στ') γράφει ο νόμος




> στ)ζ) Αλεξικέραυνα, κεντρικές κεραίες τηλεοράσεων και ραδιοφώνων
> που μπορεί να εξέχουν και πέρα από το ιδεατό στερεό της παρ. 6 του άρθρου
> 9.
> 
> Ολες οι κατασκευές αυτές πρέπει να αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο αισθητικό
> σύνολο και μπορεί να συνδέονται με διάτρητα στοιχεία.


Άρα το πρόστιμο επιβλήθηκε γιατί θίξατε την αισθητική του υπαλλήλου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

To φαϊ όλο είναι στα παρακάτω :




> 1. Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπτόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό, όπως ορίζετε την παράγραφο 6 του άρθρου 9, επιτρέπονται :
> ...
> 
> στ (πρώην ζ) Αλεξικέραυνα, κεντρικές κεραίες τηλεόρασης και ραδιοφώνων που μπορεί να εξέχουν και πέρα από το ιδεατό στερεό της παρ.6 του άρθρου 9.
> 
> Όλες οι κατασκευές αυτές (αναφερόμενο σε όλη την παράγραφο 1 και όχι μόνο στο στ) πρέπει να αποτελούν ένα εννιαίο αισθητικό σύνολο και μπορεί να συνδέονται με διάτρητα στοιχεία.
> 
> *** Παρατήρηση : Κατά το άρθρο 2, παρ 3 εδ ε' του ΠΔ της 26.5/16.6.89 (Δ411) ορίζετε ότι : " Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος των κτιρίων επιτρέπονται μόνο οι κατασκευές της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 16 του ν 1577/85 μετά από έγκριση της Επιτροπής Πολεοδομικού και Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου (ΕΠΑΕ)"





> 2. Πάνω από το ύψος του κτιρίου και κάτω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπτόμενο ύψος της περιοχής, μπορούν να γίνουν μέσα στο κατά άρθρο 9 παρ 6 ιδεατό στερεό, εκτός από τις κατασκευές και τις εγκαταστάσεις που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 1 και οι εξής κατασκευές, οι οποίες διατάσσονται έτσι, ώστε μαζί με τα οικοδομικά στοιχεία του κτιρίου να μην θίγουν αισθητικά το κτίριο και το περιβάλλον :....





> 6. Το κτίριο που μπορεί να ανεγερθεί στο οικόπεδο περιορίζεται μέσα
> σε ιδεατό στερεό που καθορίζεται:
> α) από την κατακόρυφη επιφάνεια που περνά από την οικοδομική γραμμή
> και της οποίας τα ανώτατα σημεία βρίσκονται σε ύψος 1,5 Π "που μπορεί
> να μην είναι μικρότερο των 7,5 μ.", από τα αντίστοιχα σημεία του
> κρασπέδου του πεζοδρομίου (όπου Π το πλάτος του δρόμου, όπως αυτό
> ορίζεται στο άρθρο 10).
> β) από κεκλιμένη επιφάνεια που περνά από τα ανώτατα σημεία της
> κατακόρυφης επιφάνειας που ορίζεται στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο και
> ...


Προσοχή θέλει και η επόμενη παράγραφος :



> "7. Το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος του κτιρίου ορίζεται σε συνάρτηση
> με
> τον επιτρεπόμενο συντελεστή δόμησης της περιοχής ως εξής:
> για συντελεστή δόμησης έως 0,4 ύψος 10,00 μ.
> για συντελεστή δόμησης έως 0,8 ύψος 13,00 μ.
> για συντελεστή δόμησης έως 1,2 ύψος 16,00 μ.
> για συντελεστή δόμησης έως 1,6 ύψος 18,00 μ.
> για συντελεστή δόμησης έως 2,0 ύψος 21,00μ.
> για συντελεστή δόμησης έως 2,4 ύψος 24,00μ.
> ...


Mε λίγα λόγια, από ότι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα (αλλά πρέπει να τα επιβεβαιώση κάποιος πολιτικός μηχανικός/εργολάβος/ειδικός, γιατί μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει κάποιος άλλος νομος/κανονισμός/ΠΔ/ΥΑ, κλπ.) :

Η κεραία μας θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα είτε μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό του κτυρίου (μόλις μπορέσω να το υπολογίσω, θα σας πω και εσάς  ::  ).

Άδεια από την ΕΠΑΕ χρειάζετε μόνο όταν η κεραία μας υπερβαίνει σε ύψος το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό της περιοχής (αν και είναι λίγο αντιφατικό έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο). 

(η ΕΠΑΕ ΔΕΝ είναι η πολεοδομία, αλλά η Επιτροπή Πολεοδομικού και Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου)


Προσοχή τώρα :




> 1. *Για την εκτέλεση οποιασδήποτε εργασίας δόμησης* εντός ή εκτός οικισμού *απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια της αρμόδιας πολεοδομικής υπηρεσίας*. Τέτοιες εργασίες είναι ιδίως οι εκσκαφές και επιχώσεις, η εγκατάσταση ικριωμάτων , η ανέγερση , επισκευή , διαρρύθμιση και κατεδάφιση κτιρίων και των παραρτημάτων τους. Η οικοδομική άδεια κτιρίου ή εγκατάστασης θεωρείται ότι περιλαμβάνει τη διαμόρφωση του εδάφους, τις αναγκαίες εκσκαφές για τη θεμελίωση του κτιρίου ή της εγκατάστασης, καθώς και την κατασκευή περιφραγμάτων , βόθρων και υπόγειων δεξαμενών ύδατος. 
> Με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 8 του ν. 1512/1985 (ΦΕΚ 4) και του άρθρου 4 του παρόντος *δεν απαιτείται άδεια για* εσωτερικούς χρωματισμούς ή για εξωτερικούς χρωματισμούς όταν δεν γίνεται χρήση ικριωμάτων, για μικρές εσωτερικές επισκευές ή διασκευές που δεν θίγουν τη φέρουσα κατασκευή του κτιρίου ή την εμφάνιση του, για επισκευές δαπέδου, για επισκευές, διασκευές *ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων* και αγωγών των κτιρίων, για μικρές επισκευές θυρών, παραθύρων, στεγών δωμάτων χωρίς χρήση ικριωμάτων *και γενικά για μικρές και μεμονωμένες επισκευές για λόγους χρήσης*, υγιεινής και προστασίας των κτιρίων "που υφίστανται νόμιμα".


Με λίγα λόγια, εφόσον η τοποθέτηση της κεραίες δεν αποτελεί δόμηση, και αφού αποτελεί συμπλήρωση των εγκαταστάσεων, και μικρή και μεμονωμένη επισκευή για λόγους χρήσης, ΔΕΝ απαιτείτε άδεια.




Πολύ απλό μου φαίνετε για να είναι αληθινό. Εξακολουθεί και μου κάνει εντύπωση η σύνταξη του πορίσματος που ρίχνει το πρόστιμο...

----------


## papashark

NickiBanez ή Vegos

Θα ήθελα και τον Ν. 2075/1992  ::

----------


## nmout

αμα χρειαζεται να καταθεσουμε τα δικαιολογητικα που αναφερονται εδω για καθε wifi και δορυφορικο πιατο καηκαμε

----------


## papashark

Moυ χρειάζετε και ο υπόλοιπος νόμος (ποτέ μην διαβάζεις μόνο ένα άρθρο....)

Πάντως από αυτό που μου έδωσες, προκύπτει ότι ΣΑΦΩΣ τα δορυφορικά πιάτα δεν χρειάζονται κάτι.




> 1. 'Εκτός από τις εγκαταστάσεις του Υπουργείου Εθνικής 'Αμυνας, για την εγκατάσταση κεραίας σταθμού στην ξηρά, *εξαιρουμένης της λήψης ραδιοφωνικών και τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων που προσδιορίζονται για απευθείας λήψη από το ευρύ κοινό*, απαιτείται άδεια η οποία χορηγείται από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών.

----------


## papashark

Άκυρο, δεν τον χρειάζομαι τον υπόλοιπο νόμο...




> ***ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Με το άρθρο 12 Ν.2801/2002,ΦΕΚ Α 46/3.3.2002 ορίζεται ότι: "*Από της ισχύος του παρόντος νόμου καταργούνται: "Ο ν. 2075/1992* υπό την επιφύλαξη του άρθρου 1, στοιχείο Η', εδάφιο τελευταίο του παρόντος και το άρθρο έκτο του ν. 2246/1994, καθώς και οι διατάξεις της παρ. Ε' περίπτωση 10 και 11 του άρθρου 2 του ν. 2647/1998".

----------


## nmout

αυτο λεει δεν θελει αδεια απο το υπουργειο επικοινωνιων

ολα τα υπολοιπα αρθρα του εχουν καταργηθει

----------


## papashark

Mέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρει πουθενά να θες κάποια άδεια από πολεοδομία.

Έχε υπόψιν ότι εάν η κεραία σου ήταν wifi ή κινητής, δεν έχει σημασία για την πολεοδομία, αυτό είναι πρόβλημα της ΕΕΤΤ και όχι δικό τους, όπως πρόβλημα της ΕΕΤΤ είναι εάν χρειάζεσε την οποιαδήποτε άδεια από την ίδια, και όχι της πολεοδομίας έαν δεν έχεις άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## nmout

η νομικη γνωμοδοτηση προς την πολεοδομια ειναι οτι οταν δεν ειναι κεντρικη η κεραια να υποβαλονται τα δικαιολογητικα 2075/1992 προς εγκριση εγκαταστασης

----------


## papashark

> η νομικη γνωμοδοτηση προς την πολεοδομια ειναι οτι οταν δεν ειναι κεντρικη η κεραια να υποβαλονται τα δικαιολογητικα 2075/1992 προς εγκριση εγκαταστασης


Noμική γνωμοδώτηση ποιανού ?


Και κάτι ακόμα, με την NOVA μίλησες ? (μήπως το έχεις γράψει και το έχω χάσει ?)

----------


## nmout

η νομικη υπηρεσια του δημου
στη nova εστειλα φαξ με τα σχετικα και δεν απαντανε
στον συνηγορο του πολιτη τα ιδια

----------


## papashark

Χέσε τον Δήμο, σπανίως ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε.

Θα πάρω και εγώ αύριο στην NOVA τηλέφωνο, μπας και βρω τίποτα.

Moderation Notice by Pater_Familias

Μπορούμε και με υπιότερες εκφράσεις να συμετέχουμε σε συζητήσεις.

----------


## nmout

εξισωνουν το δορυφορικο πιατο με πυργισκο κεραιων τηλεορασης
και το wifi με κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας

μ'αρεσουν και οι επιδοτησεις
http://www.w-hotspots.gr/

τηρουνε το αρθρο 5α παραγρ. 2 του συνταγματος οπως τηρησανε και το αρθρο 5 παραγραφος 2 για τον οτσ*λ*ν

----------


## nvak

> η νομικη γνωμοδοτηση προς την πολεοδομια ειναι οτι οταν δεν ειναι κεντρικη η κεραια να υποβαλονται τα δικαιολογητικα 2075/1992 προς εγκριση εγκαταστασης


Μπορεί κάπου να έχουν δίκιο με την λογική ότι για κεραίες κινητής θέλει έγκριση δήμου πολεοδομίας αρχιεπισκοπής κλπ !!. Πρόκειται βέβαια για εγκατάσταση τρίτου και δεν αποτελεί κεντρική κεραία.

Τα δορυφορικά πιάτα όμως μπορούν να ανήκουν στην *κεντρική δορυφορική εγκατάσταση* του κτιρίου οπότε καλύπτονται απο τον νόμο περί κεντρικών κεραιών. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί μία κεραία σαν *κεντρική κεραία λήψης data* (δορυφορική ή WiFi).
Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω η πολεοδομία απαγορεύει την εγκατάσταση αυτόνομων κεραιών του κάθε ενοίκου για αισθητικούς λόγους και βέβαια δεν έχουν άδικο. 

Στήριξε την ένστασή σου στο σκεπτικό της κεντρικής εγκατάστασης και υποστήριξε ότι το πρόστιμο είναι αποτέλεσμα λάθος χαρακτηρισμού των κεραιών !!!

----------


## socrates

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την πρόταση του nvak

----------


## dti

> Τα δορυφορικά πιάτα όμως μπορούν να ανήκουν στην *κεντρική δορυφορική εγκατάσταση* του κτιρίου οπότε καλύπτονται απο τον νόμο περί κεντρικών κεραιών. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί μία κεραία σαν *κεντρική κεραία λήψης data* (δορυφορική ή WiFi).
> Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω η πολεοδομία απαγορεύει την εγκατάσταση αυτόνομων κεραιών του κάθε ενοίκου για αισθητικούς λόγους και βέβαια δεν έχουν άδικο. 
> 
> Στήριξε την ένστασή σου στο σκεπτικό της κεντρικής εγκατάστασης και υποστήριξε ότι το πρόστιμο είναι αποτέλεσμα λάθος χαρακτηρισμού των κεραιών !!!


Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ απόλυτα με το σκεπτικό του nvak και θα θέσω επιπλέον τα εξής ερωτήματα:
- Πού είναι η πολεοδομία όταν στις ταράτσες όλων των πολυκατοικιών εγκαθίστανται ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες; Μήπως αυτοί δεν είναι αισθητικά κακάσχημοι και πολύ μεγαλύτερου όγκου;
- Πού είναι η πολεοδομία (και η ΔΕΗ) όταν κρεμιώνται εξωτερικά των κτιρίων τα κλιματιστικά; Εκεί υπάρχει παράβαση; 

Είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι στην εποχή μας εκείνο που πρέπει να διεκδικήσουμε με όλα τα μέσα και ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΑ είναι η νομιμοποίηση της εγκατάστασης των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας καθώς και η κάτω από (αυστηρές) προϋποθέσεις δυνατότητα τροφοδοσίας του σταθμού μας στην ταράτσα. Αυτό το τελευταίο πρέπει να γίνει με ανάλογο τρόπο όπως επιτρέπεται η σύνδεση των ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων και κλιματιστικών σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.
Ίσως μία παρέμβαση στο ΤΕΕ και συζήτηση του θέματος με ειδικούς να φέρει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## papashark

Mε επιχειρήματα του στυλ "γιατί κλείνετε τα μάτια σε αυτούς, να τα κλείσετε και σε εμάς", ούτε την πόρτα της πολεοδομίας δεν μπορούμε να διαβούμε...


Και για τα κλιματιστικά μιλάει ο ΓΟΚ, και για τους ηλιακούς.


Εάν θέλουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το θέμα, θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε σοβαρά, με σοβαρά νομικά επιχειρήματα, και όχι αηδείες. Ας εγκρίνει το ΔΣ 1-2000 ευρώ, αντί να αγοράσει projector, να τα δώσει στον δικηγόρο του συλλόγου, να ψάξει να βρει πως θα είμαστε νόμιμοι στο κομάτι αυτό, και μετά να δώσουμε άλλα τόσα, να ασχοληθεί με την ΕΕΤΤ, να ασχοληθεί επιτέλους με τα σοβαρά θέματα.....

Και εάν δεν φτάνουν τα χρήματα από τα 7Κ που έχει μαζέψει και τα πετάει σε τούβλα, καλύτερα να τα δώσει σε δικηγόρους και να λύσει τα πραγματικά μας προβλήματα......

----------


## JS

Η λογική με τα πιάτα και τις κεραίες τηλεοράσεως είναι απλή. Απο όσο θυμάμαι απαγορεύεται στις ταράτσες κεραίες πλην κεντρικών. Αυτό είναι για λόγους καλαισθησίας. ΑΛΛΑ, σύμφωνα και με το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα στην πληροφορία, αν δεν θέλουν όλοι οι ένοικοι να πληρώσουν για την Χ κεραία τότε εσύ νομιμοποιείσαι να βάλεις δικιά σου.
Αυτό το είχα διαβάσει σε μια ιστορία που είχε τραβήξει ένας Άγγλος (εκεί μάλιστα ήταν αυστηροί με τις κεντρικές κεραίες) που δεν μπορούσε να πιάσει δορυφόρο απο το μπαλκόνι του και έβαλε στην ταράτσα. Τον τρέχανε και με τον παραπάνω ισχυριμό γλίτωσε.
Τώρα αν στην ίδια λογική μπορεί να πατήσει και η κεραία wifi δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει οτι ο νόμος περι κεντρικών κεραιών (ΜΟΝΟ) ισχύει στην Ελλάδα ;

----------


## nmout

το μονο κεντρικη κεραια ισχυει
εχεις καποια αναφορα σε ελληνικο νομο για το δικαιωμα στην πληροφορια?

----------


## JS

Ευρωπαικός είναι νομίζω (οδηγία, νόμος, δεν ξέρω). Θα μας βοηθήσουν οι νομοφάγοι του φόρουμ  ::

----------


## azisi

> το μονο κεντρικη κεραια ισχυει
> εχεις καποια αναφορα σε ελληνικο νομο για το δικαιωμα στην πληροφορια?


το σύνταγμα δεν κάνει;

----------


## JS

Εγώ βασικά εννοούσα το πόρισμα περί ατομικής κεραίας  ::

----------


## dti

Είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ να ψάχνουμε μόνο στην υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία το πώς θα καλυφθούμε.
Για το μέλλον, εκείνο που πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε είναι να διεκδικήσουμε πάση θυσία το δικαίωμά μας να στήνουμε κεραίες για wlan στις ταράτσες μας.
Ξεχάστε κεντρικές κεραίες, δορυφορικά, κλπ., κλπ.

Αν δεν διεκδικήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο κάποια στιγμή θα πέσουν κι άλλα πρόστιμα για κεραίες "κινητής τηλεφωνίας"...

----------


## bowie

Φίλε dti νομίζω ότι αυτο που λες είναι λάθος.
τι είναι πιο κατανοητό στον μέσο Έλληνα???Το wlan ή η δορυφορική και η κεντρική κεραία???
όλα καλύπτονται από την ίδια ισχύουσα νομοθεσία είτε πρόκειται για τις πολεοδομίες είτε για την πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία. αν δοθεί οριστική λύση(δεν γνωρίζω τι δεδικασμένα υπάρχουν) και αμετάκλητη λύση σε καποιο απο τα παραπάνω (wlan, δορυφορική και κεντρική κεραία) θα συμπαρασύρει όλες τις περιπτώσεις.
Έτσι θα γλιτώσουμε από μικρότητες, παρανοήσεις και μεσαιαωνικές αντιλήψεις του στύλ ότι τα πιάτα και το wifi βλάπτουν την υγεία. ΕΛΕΟΣ 

Τι σημασία έχει αν μιλάμε για 2,4 GHz, για UHF, για VHF ή για δορυφορικές συχνότητες??

----------


## nmout

Tα uhf+vhf διεπονται απο την νομοθεσια περι ρεδιοερασιτεχνων
το wifi περι σταθερης υπηρεσιας
η κεραιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας περι κινητης υπηρεσιας
οι κεραιες μονο ληψης απο αλλη νομοθεσια

----------


## dti

> *Tα uhf+vhf διεπονται απο την νομοθεσια περι ρεδιοερασιτεχνων
> το wifi περι σταθερης υπηρεσιας*
> η κεραιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας περι κινητης υπηρεσιας
> οι κεραιες μονο ληψης απο αλλη νομοθεσια


Γι αυτό και θα πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να αναγνωριστούμε ως ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών...

----------


## bowie

αυτά νομίζω αφορούν την χρήση τους
την πολεοδομία δεν την αφορά η χρήση.
εγώ μπορεί να βάλω μια κεραία και να μην την χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## papashark

> αυτά νομίζω αφορούν την χρήση τους
> την πολεοδομία δεν την αφορά η χρήση.
> εγώ μπορεί να βάλω μια κεραία και να μην την χρησιμοποιώ.



Προσέχτε τι σας λέει ο bowie.


Άλλο τι θα παλέψουμε στην πολεοδομία, άλλο στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Καμία σχέση δεν έχουν μεταξύ τους.

----------


## dti

Ναι, αλλά όταν η ΕΕΤΤ σε παραπέμπει σε νόμο που λέει οτι απαιτείται άδεια για το κεραιοσύστημα και εκεί εμπλέκεται και η πολεοδομία μεταξύ των άλλων, το θέμα αλλάζει, σαφώς προς το χειρότερο, αν έχεις να κάνεις με 2 κρατικές υπηρεσίες και έχεις να παλέψεις και με τις 2...

Οπότε η λογική λέει οτι επιδιώκεις να χαρακτηριστείς από το ΥΜΕ ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτέχνη (που δεν χρειάζεται άδεια για την εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστήματος) και καθάρισες...

Βέβαια, θα πει κάποιος πού γνώριζε η Πολεοδομία οτι ο nmout δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης όταν του έριχνε το πρόστιμο...  ::

----------


## papashark

Moυ αρέσει που μέχρι χθες κοιτάγαμε για την προώθηση της ευριζωνικότητας, και την ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων επικοινωνιών.

Σήμερα ξεχνάμε τους υπόλοιπους, και κοιτάμε να δούμε πως θα σώσουμε τον κ@λο μας, με το να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες "ειδικού τύπου" (και καλά να λέγαμε ότι θα γίνουμε ειδικοί, τιμή μας θα ήταν)....




> Βέβαια, θα πει κάποιος πού γνώριζε η Πολεοδομία οτι ο nmout δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης όταν του έριχνε το πρόστιμο...


Εμ, άμα λέμε ότι τα έχουμε μπερδέψει....

Ποιά η διαφορά για την πολεοδομία εάν κάποιος από εμάς είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή όχι ?

Γιατί δεν είδα πουθενά στην ύλη τον εξετάσεων να έχει θέματα σχετικά με αρχιτεκτονική, πολιτικούς μηχανικούς, δομική αντοχή υλικών, πολεοδομία κλπ.


Ας μας πουν οι φίλοι μας οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες γιατί εκείνοι μπορούν νόμιμα να βάζουν κεραίες για την πολεοδομία, και θα βάλουμε και εμείς, αύριο το πρωί  ::

----------


## dti

> Moυ αρέσει που μέχρι χθες κοιτάγαμε για την προώθηση της ευριζωνικότητας, και την ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων επικοινωνιών.
> 
> Σήμερα ξεχνάμε τους υπόλοιπους, και κοιτάμε να δούμε πως θα σώσουμε τον κ@λο μας, με το να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες "ειδικού τύπου" (και καλά να λέγαμε ότι θα γίνουμε ειδικοί, τιμή μας θα ήταν)....


Συνεχίζουμε να προωθούμε την ευρυζωνικότητα, απτόητοι.

Το οτι θα επιδιώξουμε να χαρακτηριστούμε ευρυζωνικοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν αλλάζει το σκοπό μας και δεν απέχει από την πραγματικότητα πουθενά...

----------


## Achille

> ... ευρυζωνικοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες ...


Ενδιαφέρον  ::

----------


## papashark

> Συνεχίζουμε να προωθούμε την ευρυζωνικότητα, απτόητοι.
> 
> Το οτι θα επιδιώξουμε να χαρακτηριστούμε ευρυζωνικοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν αλλάζει το σκοπό μας και δεν απέχει από την πραγματικότητα πουθενά...


Eγώ δε, είμαι ο πρώτος πραγματικά ευρυζωνικός, με ιδιαίτερα ευρία ζώνη (130 φοράω)......

Α ρε Vego, να βάλω πάλι την ατάκα του γνωστού έλληνα τραγουδιστή και στοιχουργού ?

----------


## koki

.. να δεις που κάποτε?

----------


## nmout

οι αδειουχοι (μετα απο εξετασεις) ραδιοερασιτεχνες δεν χρειαζονται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για το κεραιοσυστημα

----------


## papashark

> οι αδειουχοι (μετα απο εξετασεις) ραδιοερασιτεχνες δεν χρειαζονται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για το κεραιοσυστημα


Που το λέει αυτό ?

Να έχουμε στοιχεία παιδιά, χαρτούρα, να μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε σωστά μετά.

----------


## nmout

οποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης εχει κεραιοσυστημα χωρια αδεια συλαμβανεται

θα κανω αιτηση στην πολεοδομια Θεσ/νικης να μου πει τι χρειαζεται για "εγκριση εγκαταστασης προσωπικης κεραιας δικτυου υπολογιστων στην ταρατσα της οικοδομης" 
και αλλη μια αιτηση για "εγκριση εγκαταστασης προσωπικου δορυφορικου πιατου στην ταρατσα της οικοδομης" 

μπορει καποιος απο την Αθηνα να κανει το ιδιο?
πιθανον η αιτηση να μπορει να γινει και με φαξ στο πρωτοκολο της πολεοδομιας
και μετα να ακολουθησουμε την ευκολοτερη οδο

----------


## Vigor

Κατατοπιστικότατη η διάταξη nmout. Μπράβο για την έρευνα που πιθανώς χρειάστηκε να κάνεις προκειμένου να την βρείς.

----------


## papashark

Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο.

Οπότε η ερώτηση είναι για την πολεοδομία, ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ ενός ραδιοερασιτέχνη και εμάς, ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ μιας κεραίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη και των δικών μας (με έμφαση στις τεράστιες κεραίες ραδιοερασιτεχνών), και φυσικά ποιά η διαφορά να στήσει ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης μια κεραία wifi ή ένας κοινός θνητός.

Το παραπάνω έγγραφο σε δικαστήριο έχει πολύ βαριά ισχύ, και μπορεί να μας εξισώσει με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

----------


## dti

> οι αδειουχοι (μετα απο εξετασεις) ραδιοερασιτεχνες δεν χρειαζονται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για το κεραιοσυστημα


Επομένως να υποθέσουμε οτι το ΥΜΕ διαβιβάζει στις πολεοδομίες όλης της χώρας τα στοιχεία των αδειούχων ραδιοερασιτεχνών;
Αν όχι, πώς ήξεραν από την Πολεοδομία οτι ο nmout δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης;

----------


## dimkasta

> Το παραπάνω έγγραφο σε δικαστήριο έχει πολύ βαριά ισχύ, και μπορεί να μας εξισώσει με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.


Δεν νομίζω γιατί πολύ απλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτε για WIFI.  ::  

Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει όπως το βλέπω είναι να ισχυριστεί κάποιος είναι ότι έχει δική του κεραία (μάλλον επιτρέπεται μόνο 1 πρέπει να το δούμε και αυτό) εξαιτίας της έλλειψης κεντρικής. Και από κει και πέρα να κάνει αυτό που ξεκίνησε ο nmout για να τη νομιμοποιήσει.

----------


## bowie

Για ανακεφαλαίωση:

αν υποβάλω αίτηση για άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη έιμαι καλυμμένος και για wifi κεραίες και για δορυφορικά πιάτα??
είναι σίγουρο αυτό??
πόσο κοστίζει η άδεια????
πώς δηλώνω τον εξοπλισμό???

Να χαρώ την Banana Republic!!!!!!!

----------


## Vigor

Ορίστε:

Χορήγηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη:

*http://www.yme.gov.gr/odigospoliti/article0610.html*

Χορήγηση άδειας λειτουργίας ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σταθμού:

*http://www.yme.gov.gr/odigospoliti/article0611.html*

----------


## nmout

η καταβασμενη κεραια wifi και τα πιατα

----------


## dti

Ποια η διαφορά της εγκατάστασης του δορυφορικού πιάτου ("mabo") με το παρακείμενο ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα;

Αν σε έγραψαν για την πεσμένη stella ...θα πεθάνω!  ::

----------


## nmout

εξεταζουν μονο τα της καταγγελιας
το wifi to κατεβασα για να κανω reset το client

----------


## aangelis

> εξεταζουν μονο τα της καταγγελιας
> το wifi to κατεβασα για να κανω reset το client


Αντε να δουμε που θα καταλήξει αυτή η ιστορία..
δηλαδή εαν είχες κόμβο με 3-4 ifs θα έκανες post μέσα απο την φυλακή..

----------


## vegos

> εξεταζουν μονο τα της καταγγελιας
> το wifi to κατεβασα για να κανω reset το client


Εγώ στη θέση σου πάντως, θα το άφηνα σε έναν νομικό το θέμα να ασχοληθεί.

Και αφού εξετάζουν μόνο τις καταγγελίες, θα έκανα κι εγώ καταγγελίες για όλες τις κεραίες/πιάτα/ηλιακούς/τέντες/κλπ της περιοχής, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του απέναντι.

Τι θα κάνει η πολεοδομία; Θα τους γράψει όλους; Ή θα παίζει "επιλεκτικά";

Κι αν τους γράψει όλους, θα ξέρει η "γειτονιά" ποιος είναι ο ένοχος...

----------


## nmout

> δηλαδή εαν είχες κόμβο με 3-4 ifs θα έκανες post μέσα απο την φυλακή..


σιγουρα πραγματα
τι ειναι ifs?

----------


## nmout

> Τι θα κάνει η πολεοδομία; Θα τους γράψει όλους; Ή θα παίζει "επιλεκτικά";
> 
> Κι αν τους γράψει όλους, θα ξέρει η "γειτονιά" ποιος είναι ο ένοχος...


ναι θα τους γραψει ολους
ναι θα ξερουν ποιος εκανε την καταγγελια, γιατι ειναι εγγραφες και επωνυμες στην πολεοδομια και τις γνωστοποιουν στον καταγγελομενο

----------


## Vigor

Άρα και εσύ γνωρίζεις ποιός στην έκανε...

----------


## socrates

> δηλαδή εαν είχες κόμβο με 3-4 ifs θα έκανες post μέσα απο την φυλακή..
> 
> 
> σιγουρα πραγματα
> τι ειναι ifs?


ifs=Interfaces

----------


## papashark

> Ποια η διαφορά της εγκατάστασης του δορυφορικού πιάτου ("mabo") με το παρακείμενο ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα;
> 
> Αν σε έγραψαν για την πεσμένη stella ...θα πεθάνω!


Διάβασε τον ΓΟΚ.

αναφέρει μέσα για τα παθητικά ηλιακά συστήματα....

----------


## dti

Κάποτε, πριν 25 χρόνια, έβλεπες ελάχιστους έως καθόλου ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες σε ταράτσες πολυκατοικιών. 
Λόγω της αναγκαιότητας της χρήσης τους (εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας) το κράτος επιδοτούσε μάλιστα την αγορά τους.
Όπως λοιπόν κάποτε μπήκε μέσα στον Γ.Ο.Κ., ότι προβλέπεται για την εγκατάσταση των ηλιακών συλλεκτών, έτσι υποστηρίζω οτι πρέπει να διεκδικήσουμε και να προβάλουμε το δικαίωμά μας για την εγκατάσταση κεραιών ασύρματου ευρυζωνικού δικτύου. 

Είναι λάθος από τη μία να μην προβάλουμε το τί έχουν κάνει οι ασύρματες κοινότητες στο θέμα της διείσδυσης της τεχνολογίας και της ευρυζωνικότητας ειδικότερα, στην ελληνική κοινωνία και από την άλλη να προσπαθούμε να καλυφθούμε με την υφιστάμενη νομοθεσία, αποδεχόμενοι έτσι την παρανομία μας... 

Όπως ανατρέψαμε το κατεστημένο πριν από 3 χρόνια, έτσι και τώρα πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να αποδείξουμε οτι απαιτείται προσαρμογή της νομοθεσίας στα νέα δεδομένα. 

Το wi-fi και τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα δεν είναι εφήμερη μόδα, πρέπει επιτέλους η Πολιτεία να θεσμοθετήσει αυτά τα μέτρα που θα διευκολύνουν το έργο μας και δεν θα αφήνουν περιθώρια στους "κακούς γείτονες" για το παραμικρό...

----------


## nmout

απο την εεττ μου ειπαν οτι *κανεις*  δεν εχει ζητησει αδεια για κεραια στα 2,4 ghz
αν θελετε να βοηθησετε (και να βοηθηθειτε) κανετε (επαναλαμβανω) μια αιτηση στην πολεοδομια που να ρωτατε αν χρειαζεται εγκριση εγκαταστασης (wifi κεραιας η δορυφορικου πιατου ατομικου στην ταρατρσα της οικοδομης) και αν ναι ποια δικαιολογητικα χρειαζεται να υποβαλετε
"δια τον φοβο των ιουδαιων" μπορειτε να βαλετε ονομα καποιου που δεν εχει τιποτα απο αυτα ουτε θα αποκτησει

----------


## papashark

> Κάποτε, πριν 25 χρόνια, έβλεπες ελάχιστους έως καθόλου ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες σε ταράτσες πολυκατοικιών. 
> Λόγω της αναγκαιότητας της χρήσης τους (εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας) το κράτος επιδοτούσε μάλιστα την αγορά τους.
> Όπως λοιπόν κάποτε μπήκε μέσα στον Γ.Ο.Κ., ότι προβλέπεται για την εγκατάσταση των ηλιακών συλλεκτών, έτσι υποστηρίζω οτι πρέπει να διεκδικήσουμε και να προβάλουμε το δικαίωμά μας για την εγκατάσταση κεραιών ασύρματου ευρυζωνικού δικτύου. 
> 
> Είναι λάθος από τη μία να μην προβάλουμε το τί έχουν κάνει οι ασύρματες κοινότητες στο θέμα της διείσδυσης της τεχνολογίας και της ευρυζωνικότητας ειδικότερα, στην ελληνική κοινωνία και από την άλλη να προσπαθούμε να καλυφθούμε με την υφιστάμενη νομοθεσία, αποδεχόμενοι έτσι την παρανομία μας... 
> 
> Όπως ανατρέψαμε το κατεστημένο πριν από 3 χρόνια, έτσι και τώρα πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να αποδείξουμε οτι απαιτείται προσαρμογή της νομοθεσίας στα νέα δεδομένα. 
> 
> Το wi-fi και τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα δεν είναι εφήμερη μόδα, πρέπει επιτέλους η Πολιτεία να θεσμοθετήσει αυτά τα μέτρα που θα διευκολύνουν το έργο μας και δεν θα αφήνουν περιθώρια στους "κακούς γείτονες" για το παραμικρό...


Οπότε θα γίνουμε ευρυζωνικοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες, θα καθαρίσουμε εμείς, και να πάνε να ******* οι υπόλοιποι  ::  

Δεν μπορείς να έισαι κόσμιος; Pater_Familias

Δαμιανέ, συμφωνώ με την πρώτη παράγραφο και στις 2 τελευταίες.

Το να βρούμε μια τρύπα της υφιστάμενης νομοθεσίας και να μπούμε μέσα δεν σημαίνει ούτε αποδοχή των παρανομιών μας ούτε ότι κρυβόμαστε (αντίθετα το να προσπαθούμε να βάλουμε την λέξη ραδιοερασιτέχνες μπροστά μας, είναι πολύ περισσότερο αποδοχή της παρανομίας και προσπάθεια κρυψίματος).

Θεωρώ ότι πολύ ποιό εύκολα κινείτε κανείς μέσα στα πλαίσια των υφιστάμενων νόμων, παρά χαράσοντας νέους δρόμους....

Όπως θεωρώ ότι εάν θέλουμε να υπηρετούμε πραγματικά το καταστατικό μας και να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι δουλεύουμε για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα και την ευρυζωνικότητα γενικότερα, ότι θα πρέπει να δουλεύουμε προς λύσεις που θα χωράει όλος ο κόσμος, και όχι εμείς μόνοι μας.

----------


## dimkasta

> απο την εεττ μου ειπαν οτι *κανεις*  δεν εχει ζητησει αδεια για κεραια στα 2,4 ghz


Και από κει και πέρα? Εσύ που θέλεις και τους ρωτάς τι σου είπανε?

----------


## papashark

> απο την εεττ μου ειπαν οτι *κανεις*  δεν εχει ζητησει αδεια για κεραια στα 2,4 ghz
> αν θελετε να βοηθησετε (και να βοηθηθειτε) κανετε (επαναλαμβανω) μια αιτηση στην πολεοδομια που να ρωτατε αν χρειαζεται εγκριση εγκαταστασης (wifi κεραιας η δορυφορικου πιατου ατομικου στην ταρατρσα της οικοδομης) και αν ναι ποια δικαιολογητικα χρειαζεται να υποβαλετε
> "δια τον φοβο των ιουδαιων" μπορειτε να βαλετε ονομα καποιου που δεν εχει τιποτα απο αυτα ουτε θα αποκτησει


Θα κοιτάξω αύριο να στήλω.

----------


## nmout

απ' οτι καταλαβα:

προς την εεττ για wifi
1)βεβαιωση της πολιτικης αεροποριας οτι δεν απειλειται η ασφαλεια πτησεων
2) η δηλωση ζευξης που υπαρχει στο http://www.eett.gr για 2,4 ghz
3) δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για οψεις και κατοψεις

προς πολεοδομια για wifi (για εγκριση εγκαταστασης οχι αδεια οικοδομης)
1)συμφωνια πλειοψηφιας η ελειψει κανονισμου ομοφωνια συνιδιοκτητων για τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα
2)οψεις και κατοψεις
3)χαρτι απο εεττ

προς πολεοδομια για δορυφορικο πιατο (για εγκριση εγκαταστασης οχι αδεια οικοδομης)
1)συμφωνια πλειοψηφιας η ελειψει κανονισμου ομοφωνια συνιδιοκτητων για τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα
2)οψεις και κατοψεις

----------


## dimkasta

> απ' οτι καταλαβα:
> 
> προς την εεττ για wifi
> 1)βεβαιωση της πολιτικης αεροποριας οτι δεν απειλειται η ασφαλεια πτησεων
> 2) η δηλωση ζευξης που υπαρχει στο http://www.eett.gr για 2,4 ghz
> 3) δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για οψεις και κατοψεις
> 
> προς πολεοδομια για wifi
> 1)συμφωνια πλειοψηφιας η ελειψει κανονισμου ομοφωνια συνιδιοκτητων για τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα
> ...


Άν αυτά τα πάρουμε και σε επίσημο έγγραφο είμαστε Τζέτ

----------


## dti

Καθόλου τζετ...
Αν χρειάζεται για κάθε κεραία που θα βάζουμε να πέρνουμε τη σύμφωνη γνώμη της πολυκατοικίας, ή βεβαίωση οτι δεν ενοχλούν τις πτήσεις, καήκαμε...

----------


## dimkasta

το θέμα της ομοφωνίας/πλειοψηφίας μάλλον καλύπτεται την έννοια κεντρικής κεραίας. Εφ' όσον δίνει το ΟΚ η ΕΕΤΤ και η πολεοδομία δεν τίθεται θέμα τι θέλουν οι ένοικοι (νομίζω). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις χρειάζονται πάνω από 1 κεραίες από τον κόμβο...

----------


## nmout

> το θέμα της ομοφωνίας/πλειοψηφίας μάλλον καλύπτεται την έννοια κεντρικής κεραίας. .


η κεντρικη κεραια δεν θελει εγκριση εγκαταστασης
η ομοφωνια ειναι για την σταθερη κατασκευη ενος ιδιοκτητη στην ταρατσα, η οποια ταρατσα ανηκει σε ολους

----------


## papashark

> 1)βεβαιωση της πολιτικης αεροποριας οτι δεν απειλειται η ασφαλεια πτησεων


Δεν απαιτείτε σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3.γ της Δ3/Δ/35694/6190 του ΦΕΚ 1133/Β/2000 εφόσον είσαι μακρύτερα από 5 χιλιόμετρα από αεροδρόμιο, και το συνολικό ύψος είναι λιγότερο από 45 μέτρα από το έδαφος (εάν είσαι εκτός σχεδίου πόλης, μειώνετε στα 30 μέτρα σύμφωνα με το 3.α)

----------


## papashark

> προς πολεοδομια για wifi
> 1)συμφωνια πλειοψηφιας η ελειψει κανονισμου ομοφωνια συνιδιοκτητων για τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα
> 2)οψεις και κατοψεις
> 3)χαρτι απο εεττ
> 
> προς πολεοδομια για δορυφορικο πιατο
> *1)συμφωνια πλειοψηφιας η ελειψει κανονισμου ομοφωνια συνιδιοκτητων για τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα*2)οψεις και κατοψεις
> 
> 
> Άν αυτά τα πάρουμε και σε επίσημο έγγραφο είμαστε Τζέτ


Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον dti ότι δεν είμαστε τζετ. 

Θα πρέπει να δούμε γιατί οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν το ελεύθερο από την πολεοδομία, και να το πάρουμε και εμείς.

Να τους το επέτρεψαν γιατί είναι καλά παιδιά δεν το νομίζω (όχι το ότι είναι καλά παιδιά  ::  ).


Ακόμα και να μην συμφωνήσουν οι γείτονες, τότε θα πας στο άρθρο του συντάγματος που είχε γράψει ο dti, δεν μπορεί κανένας να σου απαγορεύση το δικαίωμα πρόσβασης προς τα ΜΜΕ εφόσον δεν παραβιάζεις την κείμενη νομοθεσία. Κοινώς εάν δεν ενοχλεί την πολεοδομία και την ΕΠΑΕ το πιάτο, χεστήκαμε για τους γείτονες.

Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να ισχύ και για την κεραία wifi. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως νομικά δεν θέλει άδεια η πολεοδομία για ένα πύργο 8-10 μέτρων με μιά τεράστια κεραία στην κορυφή που καλύπτει όλο το κτύριο (yagi ερασιτεχνών για χαμηλότερες από εμάς συχνότητες), και θα θέλει για μια κεραία ενός μέτρου σε ύψος 3-4......


_(παράκληση προς τον pater familias να σταματήσει να κάνει edit τα μηνύματα μου, λες και είναι η δασκάλα μου στο δημοτικό που θα μου βάλει πιπέρι στο στόμα επειδή είπα κακές λέξεις όπως "χ******με" "χ*****ν", και μελλοντικά "σ***ά". Δεν έβρισα κανέναν, δεν πρόσβαλα κανέναν)._

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς να εκφραστείς και χωρίς τέτοιες εκφράσεις. Hobbit

----------


## dimkasta

Όπως αναφέρθηκε και αλλού, αλλά και σε κάποιο νόμο που αναφέρθηκε, οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν αυτή τη διευκόλυνση, πρώτον γιατί έχουν πιστοποιημένο πτυχίο/άδεια, και από την άλλη είναι υποχρεωμένοι σε περιπτώσεις εκτάκτου ανάγκης να βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση.

Για να διεκδικήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο, σε πρώτη φάση θα πρέπει να προωθηθεί το "κοινωνικό" πρόσωπο του δικτύου. Κοινώς "γιατί" θα πρέπει να μας κάνουν τη χάρη.
Εδώ μπορούν να μπούν επιχειρήματα του στύλ το δίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο για χρήση δικτύωσης σαν backup από όλα τα κοινοφελή ιδρύματα όπως νοσοκομεία κλπ, και όχι μόνο σε περιπτώσεις εκτάκτου ανάγκης, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση που έχει πρόβλημα το ήδη υπάρχον δίκτυο.
(Απλό παράδειγμα του προς τα πού πρέπει να κινηθέι το θέμα. Μην κολλάτε σε λεπτομέρειες)

Στη συνέχεια, θα πρέπει ο σύλλογος σαν επίσημος φορέας να συγκεντρώσει τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του δικτύου, τις πρακτικές ορθολογικής χρήσης της μπάντας και κάποια ύλη για διάβασμα που θα πρέπει ο κάθε χρήστης του δικτύου να ξέρει.
Στη συνέχεια να θεσπίσει ένα τέστ πχ 2 φορές το χρόνο και να κηνηγήσει την αναγνώρισή του στο ίδιο επίπεδο με αυτό των ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Just food for thought...

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει μία πολύ απλή και εύκολη λύση...
Απόρω πως κανεις δεν την είχε σκεφτεί πριν από μένα.
Όσοι γουστάρουν να είναι νόμιμοι με τα κεραιοσυστήματα τους μπορούν πολύ απλά να ενδιαφερθούν για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό, να πληρώσουν ένα γελίο παράβολο, και τον Οκτώβρη να δώσουν για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη 2ης κατηγορίας.. Οσοι είναι ακόμη πιό μάγκες και έχουν απευθείας διασυνδεση εγκεφάλου-αυτιου μπορούν να δώσουν και τα Morse και να μιλάνε και στα HF..

Απλά και εύκολα...  ::

----------


## nmout

[quote="Acinonyx"]τον Οκτώβρη να δώσουν για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη 2ης κατηγορίας.. [quote]
συμπεριλαμβανει αυτο τα 2,4 ghz?
ποια ειναι η υλη για τις εξετασεις?

----------


## papashark

> Υπάρχει μία πολύ απλή και εύκολη λύση...
> Απόρω πως κανεις δεν την είχε σκεφτεί πριν από μένα.
> Όσοι γουστάρουν να είναι νόμιμοι με τα κεραιοσυστήματα τους μπορούν πολύ απλά να ενδιαφερθούν για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό, να πληρώσουν ένα γελίο παράβολο, και τον Οκτώβρη να δώσουν για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη 2ης κατηγορίας.. Οσοι είναι ακόμη πιό μάγκες και έχουν απευθείας διασυνδεση εγκεφάλου-αυτιου μπορούν να δώσουν και τα Morse και να μιλάνε και στα HF..
> 
> Απλά και εύκολα...


Βασίλη, άστους.

Σε κάποια στιγμή θα τους κάνουν την εύλογη ερώτηση, "γιατί δεν δίνετε εξετάσεις να γίνετε και εσείς κανονική ραδιοερασιτέχνες" και θα απαντήσουν το αλησμόνητο "μα δεν θέλουμε να δίνουμε εξετάσεις", και θα γελάσει και ο κάθε πικραμένος......

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> τον Οκτώβρη να δώσουν για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη 2ης κατηγορίας..
> 
> 
> συμπεριλαμβανει αυτο τα 2,4 ghz?
> ποια ειναι η υλη για τις εξετασεις?


Το υπουργειο εκδίδει τον "κανονισμό ραδιοερασιτεχνων" που έχει μέσα ότι πληροφορίες χρειάζεσαι μαζί και τις ερωτήσεις που θα εξετασθούν οι υποψήφιοι. Μπορείς να πας στο υπουργείο και να το ζητήσεις.

Αφού έχεις τις ερωτήσεις μετά μπορείς να βρεις τις απαντήσεις (σε παρόμοια ερωτήματα) σε διάφορα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά site ελληνικά και ξένα..

Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να περάσεις από κανένα σύλλογο ή να μιλήσεις με καποιον από το forum για να ενημερωθείς γιατί αυτοί πιστευω θα τα ξέρουν καλύτερα από μένα...

----------


## dti

Το να δώσουμε εξετάσεις με την ύλη που αφορά αυτούς που χαρακτηρίζονται σήμερα ως ραδιοερασιτέχνες, θα είναι το τελευταίο χαρτί μας. 
Σημασία έχει να αναγνωρισθεί οτι αυτό που κάνουμε εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού. Λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας του θέματος που απαιτεί επιπλέον γνώσεις (όχι μόνο rf), πιθανότατα θα πρέπει να είναι διαφορετική ή ύλη των εξετάσεων για τη δική μας περίπτωση και διαφορετικό πτυχίο θα αποκτούμε που θα μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα εκπομπής σε συγκεκριμένες μπάντες.
Και κατά την άποψή μου το σωστότερο θα ήταν η πιστοποίηση να γίνεται μέσω οργανωμένων φορέων (όπως π.χ. ο Σύλλογός μας) μετά από την παρακολούθηση συγκεκριμένων σεμιναρίων κι όχι απλά με το να εγγράφεται κάποιος μέλος (π.χ. στο Σύλλογό μας), ή με το να εξετάζεται από το Υπουργείο σε θέματα που αφορούν μία άσχετη με μας μπάντα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δύσκολο αυτό που λες dti.. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, που είναι μεγαλύτερη κοινότητα από τη δικιά μας, μόλις πρόσφατα (πριν 4 χρόνια νομίζω; ας με διορθώσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει) κατάφεραν να καταργήσουν τις εξετάσεις στα morse για τα VHF.

Αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αν δημιουργούταν και τρίτη κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών με περιορισμούς στις wifi ζώνες και μικρότερη ισχύ ακόμη κι από τους δευτερης.. Δηλαδή μια κατηγορία αποκλειστικά για εμάς..

Για αυτό χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά όμως από τον υπουργό και δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει ιδιαιτερη όρεξη να μπλεχτεί με κάτι τέτοιο...

Παρόλαυτά δεν θα ήταν απίθανο αν οι πολιτικοί μας απόφασιζαν να είναι πρωτοπόρα η Ελλάδα επιτέλους σε κατι στον κόσμο..  ::

----------


## nvak

Τα ραδιιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεία έχουν το δικαίωμα να οργανώνουν σεμινάρια εκπαίδευσης και να χορηγούν βεβαιώσεις. 

Τέτοια σεμινάρια οργανώνονται συνήθως πριν τις εξετάσεις.

Όσοι είναι απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ ηλεκτρολόγοι-ηλεκτρονικοί δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουν εξετάσεις. Αρκεί να έχουν μία τέτοια βεβαίωση και ζητούν όποτε θέλουν την άδεια. 

Από όσο είδα η ύλη των εξετάσεων δεν απέχει πολύ απο τις γνώσεις που πρέπει να έχουμε. Μάλλον δέν αξίζει να ζητήσουμε διαφοροποίηση. Πιθανόν να ζητήσουμε να εξεταζόμαστε σε περισσότερα θέματα, ή τα σεμινάρια του δικού μας σωματείου να έχουν περισσότερη ύλη !!

Κανονικά ο Σύλλογος μας πρέπει να οργανώσει το συντομώτερο δυνατό κάποιο Σεμινάριο ( υπο την αιγίδα ενός ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σωματείου ) ώστε να αυξηθούν τα μέλη του δικτύου που διαθέτουν άδεια. Αυτό θα ευκολύνει πολύ τα πράγματα στο επίπεδο της νομιμοποίησης της εκπροσώπησής μας και στις επαφές μας με το Υπουργείο.

( Η άδεια είναι διεθνής . Είναι δύσκολο να έχουμε κάτι που θα αφορά μόνο την Ελλάδα )

----------


## Acinonyx

Εχμ... Αυτή τη βεβαίωση μπορεί να την πάρει οποιοσδήποτε από ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεια χωρίς καν να είναι μελος.. Αρκει να παρακολουθήσει τη σεμίνα.. Did you know that?

Οπότε από αύριο όλοι τρέχτε στα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεία!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

H βεβαίωση αυτή απλά σε απαλάσσει από τις προφορικές εξετάσεις. ΟΧΙ και από τις γραπτές.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό ρώτησα και εγώ αλλά μου είπαν ότι με το νέο κανονισμό (δεν τον εχω στα χέρια μου) απαλλασονται απο την γραπτή και οι απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ οποιασδήποτε ηλεκτρολογικοηλεκτρονικης κατευθυνσης.

Εγώ ήξερα μονο για τους Ραδιοηλεκτολογους... Εχει κανείς τον κανονισμό να μας διαφωτίσει λίγο στο συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## dimkasta

http://www.yme.gov.gr/odigospoliti/article0610.html

----------


## argi

Aλήθεια οι Φυσικοι απαλλάσονται των εξετάσεων... ή τέλος πάντων ποιες σχολές εμπίπτουν στην απαλλαγή απο εξτάσεις... (γιατί από όσο θυμάμαι τα πτυχία λένε σχολή και όχι ειδικότητα...)

@rg!

----------


## dimkasta

---ακυρο 2 φορες---

----------


## Acinonyx

> Απαλλάσσονται από κάθε είδους εξέταση οι κάτοχοι γενικού πτυχίου χειριστή ασυρμάτου του Yπουργείου Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών και οι διπλωματούχοι ραδιοτηλεγραφητές Α΄ και B' τάξης του Eμπορικού Nαυτικού.
> ● Απαλλάσσονται από την γραπτή εξέταση όσοι καταθέσουν αντίγραφο πτυχίου τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης ( ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ ) της ημεδαπής ή ισοτίμων σχολών της αλλοδαπής κατεύθυνσης ηλεκτρονικού ή ηλεκτρολόγου ή τηλεπικοινωνιακού ή άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Α΄ ή Β.΄
> ● Απαλλάσσονται από την προφορική εξέταση όσοι καταθέσουν βεβαίωση συλλόγου Ραδιοερασιτεχνών περί συμμετοχής τους σε εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα του συλλόγου σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στο άρθρο 14 της οικ. 68000/763/09.12.2002.
> ● Oι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες κατ' εφαρμογή της παραπάνω διάταξης χορηγούν το πτυχίο και την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη στους δικαιούμενους αυτούς οποτεδήποτε το αιτηθούν.


Άρα ισχύει..  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Η ύλη που αναφέρεται



> Τα εξεταζόμενα μαθήματα είναι:
> Η ύλη των εξετάσεων περιλαμβάνεται στο ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 2 του ΚΕΦ Α΄' «Τεχνικά θέματα» της απόφασης ΥΜΕ οικ/68000/783/9-12-03 (ΦΕΚ Β΄1579/18-12-2003) και χωρίζεται στα εξής κεφάλαια:
> ● ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Α΄ - ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.
> ● ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Β ΄- ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ.
> ● ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Γ΄ - ΕΘΝΙΚΟ & ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ
> ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ.
> ● ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Δ΄ - ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΗΨΗ ΣΗΜΑΤΩΝ MORSE.
> (για την κατηγορία 1)


βρίσκεται κάπου-κάπως Online να ρίξουμε μια ματιά;

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω όλες τις ερωτήσεις του 2003 αν θέλεις στο δινω για φωτοκλοπυ

και επισης...

http://www.nzart.org.nz/

simply the best..  ::

----------


## nmout

* αρα 1 ηλεκτρολογος με 1 σεμιναριο γινεται ραδιοερασιτεχνης και δεν θελει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια* 

τις ερωτησεις 2003 τις εχεις σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη?
αν ναι post να δουμε περι τινος προκειται

----------


## Vigor

Δυστυχώς το ΦΕΚ B' 1579/18-12-03 από το http://www.et.gr με την εξεταστέα ύλη δεν κατάφερα να το εντοπίσω.

Κάποιος?

----------


## Acinonyx

> * αρα 1 ηλεκτρολογος με 1 σεμιναριο γινεται ραδιοερασιτεχνης και δεν θελει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια* 
> 
> τις ερωτησεις 2003 τις εχεις σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη?
> αν ναι post να δουμε περι τινος προκειται


Σε χαρτί δυστυχώς..  ::  

Γράφω χειροκινητα ένα δειγμα από κάτω..




> 1. ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟΣ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟΘΕΩΡΙΑ
> 1.1 Αγωγιμότητα
> Αγωγοί, ημιαγωγοί και μονωτές
> Ρεύμα, τάση και αντίσταση
> Οι μονάδες ampere, volt και ohm
> Οι νόμοι του kirchoff
> Ηλεκτρική ισχύς
> Η μονάδα watt
> Ηλεκτρική ενέργεια
> ...

----------


## nmout

> Δυστυχώς το ΦΕΚ B' 1579/18-12-03 από το http://www.et.gr με την εξεταστέα ύλη δεν κατάφερα να το εντοπίσω.


μαλλον λαθος αριθμοι

μπορει να βρει κανεις σχεδιο οψης για μια stella με 4m υψος;
χρειαζεται και στην πολεοδομια και στην εεττ
μπορει κανεις να σχεδιασει 1 και να την χρησιμοποιουν ολοι;

----------


## papashark

> Δύσκολο αυτό που λες dti.. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, που είναι μεγαλύτερη κοινότητα από τη δικιά μας, μόλις πρόσφατα (πριν 4 χρόνια νομίζω; ας με διορθώσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει) κατάφεραν να καταργήσουν τις εξετάσεις στα morse για τα VHF.
> 
> Αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αν δημιουργούταν και τρίτη κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών με περιορισμούς στις wifi ζώνες και μικρότερη ισχύ ακόμη κι από τους δευτερης.. Δηλαδή μια κατηγορία αποκλειστικά για εμάς..
> 
> Για αυτό χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά όμως από τον υπουργό και δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει ιδιαιτερη όρεξη να μπλεχτεί με κάτι τέτοιο...
> 
> Παρόλαυτά δεν θα ήταν απίθανο αν οι πολιτικοί μας απόφασιζαν να είναι πρωτοπόρα η Ελλάδα επιτέλους σε κατι στον κόσμο..


Nαι, η ελλάδα θα ήταν ποιό πρωτοπόρα από τον ΙΤU και το CEPT...

Mεγάλη πρωτοτυπία, ενώ παγκοσμίος υπάρχουν 2 κλάσης και γίνετε μεγάλη προσπάθεια ώστε όλα τα κράτη μέλη του ITU να εναρμονίσουν τους κανονισμούς τους σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του CEPT για τις 2 κατηγορίες, θα έρθουμε εδώ και θα ορίσουμε νέα κατηγορία.  :: 

Πλάκα έχει να προσπαθείς να ξανανακαλύψεις τον τροχό από την αρχή  ::

----------


## papashark

> Από όσο είδα η ύλη των εξετάσεων δεν απέχει πολύ απο τις γνώσεις που πρέπει να έχουμε. Μάλλον δέν αξίζει να ζητήσουμε διαφοροποίηση. Πιθανόν να ζητήσουμε να εξεταζόμαστε σε περισσότερα θέματα, ή τα σεμινάρια του δικού μας σωματείου να έχουν περισσότερη ύλη !!


Στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε στο εύλογο συμπέρασμα, ότι όποιος θέλει πάει και δίνει, και παίρνει το πτυχίο του και είναι ύσηχος, και θα σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με το θέμα, αφού θα έχουμε καλύψει τον δικό μας κ@λο.

Τώρα εγώ θα δώσω τροφή για σκέψη.

Τι θα γίνει με όσους κωπούν ? Θα τους κόψουμε και από το δίκτυο, ή θα παρανομούμε μαζί τους ?

Τι θα γίνετε όταν θα έρχετε κάποιος καινούργιος ? Θα του λέμε να περιμένει να δώσει πρώτα εξετάσεις ?

----------


## Vigor

Το βρήκα!!

*Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου*

ΦΕΚ Β' 1579 18-12-2002

----------


## Vigor

Κάποιος με τα "κατάλληλα" privileges?  ::

----------


## papashark

Eγώ πάντως θα ρωτήσω, αφού θα σπαταλήσουμε τόση προσπάθεια για να πείσουμε τον ΥΜΕ να πρωτοτυπήσει διεθνώς και να φτιάξει μια νέα κατηγορία για πάρτυ μας, γιατί δεν σπαταλάμε αυτήν την ενέργεια για να το πείσουμε για τα αυτονόητα ?

2-3 πράγματα θέλουμε μόνο :
1) Εξαίρεση από την άδεια εγκατάστασης κεραιοσυστήματος, carbon σαν αυτήν για τα lmds και για τα GSM microcells

2) Aνοιγμα 5γίγα όπως αυτά έχουν ανοίξει για τους 2.4, όπως είναι ανοιχτά για όλη την ευρώπη, όπως είμαστε τόσο μ@λ@κες και απαράδεκτοι, που δεν έχουμε πάρει να πάρουμε την εγκύκλιο του ΥΕΘΑ για τα 5 γίγα

3) Ξεμπέρδεμα με την πολεοδομία, που άμα το ψάξουμε σοβαρά (πληρώσουμε και κανα δικηγόρο), θα το λύσουμε....

----------


## Vigor

Από όλους ένα ευχαριστώ στον Papashark!  ::

----------


## john70

> 2) Aνοιγμα 5γίγα όπως αυτά έχουν ανοίξει για τους 2.4, όπως είναι ανοιχτά για όλη την ευρώπη, όπως είμαστε τόσο μ@λ@κες και απαράδεκτοι, που δεν έχουμε πάρει να πάρουμε την εγκύκλιο του ΥΕΘΑ για τα 5 γίγα
> 
> ..


Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος .... κάπου αλλού είχες πεί ότι οι 5 είναι νόμιμοι !!!!! και μπορούμε μια χαρά να παίζουμε ...

Εκτός εάν διάβαζα κανα άλλο φόρουμ σε διπλάσιες πόρτες .....Τεσπα ....... logger (sbolis) για ρίξε τα σχετικά super .....

----------


## papashark

Εννοώ τους 5470-5725, για εκεί είναι η εγκύκλιος

Οι 5725-5875 είναι ανοιχτή ως ΙSM με 14db eirp, μην ξαναλέμε τα ίδια, και μην προσπαθούμε να δημιουργήσουμε εντυπώσεις. Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε σοβαρή συζήτηση....

----------


## sotiris

> * αρα 1 ηλεκτρολογος με 1 σεμιναριο γινεται ραδιοερασιτεχνης και δεν θελει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια*


εαν γινει αυτο, τοτε θα βρεθουμε αρκετοι, μεσα στον συλλογο, που θα ειμαστε ραδιοερασιτεχνες.

οποτε εαν καταλαβα καλα απο τα παραπανω γραφομενα, θα πρεπει:

[1] να μαζευτουν ολοι οι ηλεκτρολογοι.ηλεκτρονικοι,ραδιοηλεκτρονικοι κλπ, να πανε σε ενα ραδιοερασιτεχνικο σωματειο, να παρακολουθησουν ενα σεμιναριο...και αυτοματως γινονται ραδιοερασιτεχνες.

[2] αφου θα εχουν μαζευτει τοσοι πολλοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στον συλλογο, θα μπορεσει να γινει μια καταστατικη ΓΣ, ωστε να αλλαχτει το παρον καταστατικο με ενα αλλο λιγο τροποποιημενο που να δικαιολογει τον τιτλο "ευρυζωνικο ραδιοερασιτεχνικο σωματειο" (ή κατι συναφες).

[3] μετα θα μπορει το ιδιο το σωματειο να οργανωνει σεμιναρια για να οριζει ραδιοερασιτεχνες.

[4] οποιος οριζετε ραδιοερασιτεχνης δεν εχει υποχρεωση αδειας κεραιοσυστηματος απο την πολεοδομια.

[5] εξεταζουμε τι αλλα προνομοια αποκταμε με το "ραδιοερασιτεχνικο" τιτλο στο σωματειο μας.

σωστα μεχρι εδω?

----------


## papashark

> σωστα μεχρι εδω?


Kαι εμείς που δεν είμαστε ηλεκτρολόγοι ηλεκτρονικοί ?

Που θα κοπούμε στις εξετάσεις ?


Η λύση με το να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες "τρίτου τύπου", έχει σοβαρά μειονεκτήματα, με πρώτο και μεγαλύτερο ότι θα αφήσει πολύ κόσμο έξω.

Την περίπτωση να γινόμαστε ραδιοερασιτέχνες "τρίτου τύπου" όσοι δεν ανοίκουμε στις ειδικές κατηγορίες να μην γράφουμε εξετάσεις, την θεωρώ αδύνατη. Το κράτος δεν δίνει χαρτιά βάση σεμιναρίων, κάπως πρέπει να αποδήξεις τις γνώσεις σου. Σημειωτέων ότι ακόμα και σήμερα εξετάσεις δεν δίνονται στα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεία, αλλά στο ΥΜΕ....

----------


## jagon

> βρίσκεται κάπου-κάπως Online να ρίξουμε μια ματιά;





> τις ερωτησεις 2003 τις εχεις σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη?
> αν ναι post να δουμε περι τινος προκειται


Οι ερωτήσεις αυτές (μαζί με ΦΕΚ 1579 και Ν.2801) βρίσκονται εδώ (μπορεί και σε άλλα site συλλόγων φυσικά, αυτό είχα πρόχειρο):

http://www.sz4the.gr/Helps.htm

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> σωστα μεχρι εδω?
> 
> 
> Kαι εμείς που δεν είμαστε ηλεκτρολόγοι ηλεκτρονικοί ?
> 
> Που θα κοπούμε στις εξετάσεις ?
> 
> ...


Εσείς που δεν είστε ηλεκτρολόγοι ηλεκτρονικοί μπορείτε με ελάχιστο διάβασμα να περάσετε στις εξετάσεις. Οι εξετάσεις απαιτούν γνώση βασικών αρχών και όχι εξειδικευμένων θεμάτων.

Για την ιστορία το 1987 πήρα το πτυχίο του ραδιοερασιτέχνη ενώ ήμουν μαθητής και έδωσα και morse. Επίσης και σήμερα πολλοί επιτυχόντες είναι απόφοιτοι της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## Vigor

Ερωτήσεις γραπτής εξέτασης και ερωτηματολόγιο πολλαπλών επιλογών.

----------


## nmout

απο την εεττ προφορικα μου ειπαν οτι το wifi στα 2,4 δεν ανηκει ουτε στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες που εχουν ασυρματους και μιλανε στα VHF+UHF ουτε στην κινητη τηλεφωνια (απο πλευρας συχνοτητων)
απο πλευρας κεραιων δεν διαχωριζει ο νομος τις wifi απο τις υπολοιπες κεραιες εκπομης => ιδια διαδικασια αδειοδοτησης για κεραιοσυστημα

επαναλαμβανω ας στειλει καποιος με φαξ στο προτοκολο της πολεοδομιας ερωτηση αν για κεραια wifi και δορυφορικη χρειαζεται εγκριση εγκαταστασης και αν ναι με ποια δικαιολογητικα

----------


## papashark

> απο την εεττ προφορικα μου ειπαν οτι το wifi στα 2,4 δεν ανηκει ουτε στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες που εχουν ασυρματους και μιλανε στα VHF+UHF ουτε στην κινητη τηλεφωνια (απο πλευρας συχνοτητων).


σσσ μην τα λες δυνατά αυτά.

----------


## dimkasta

Ξέρει κανεί πώς σκοπεύει να αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα το
http://www.athenswifi.gr/
?
Είναι και επιδοτούμενο από την ΚτΠ. Λογικά κάπως θα σκοπεύουν να το ξεπεράσουν.

----------


## dimkasta

Για δείτε και αυτό...
Τι είναι το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ που έχει την ευθύνη για την έλδοση αδειών για τις κεραίες?

----------


## papashark

Το Ερευνητικό Πανεπιστημιακό Ινστιτούτο Συστημάτων Επικοινωνιών και Υπολογιστών – Σχολή Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών και Μηχανικών Υπολογιστών - Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο. 

Το Ερευνητικό Πανεπιστημιακό Ινστιτούτο Συστημάτων Επικοινωνιών και Υπολογιστών (ΕΠΙΣΕΥ) είναι ένα νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου, συνδεδεμένο με την Σχολή Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών και Μηχανικών Υπολογιστών (ΤΗΜΜΥ) και οργανικά υπαγόμενο στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ). 

Το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ ιδρύθηκε το 1989 από το Υπουργείο Παιδείας με σκοπό να προωθήσει την έρευνα και ανάπτυξη στους ευρύτατους τομείς των τηλεπικοινωνιακών συστημάτων και τεχνικών, των υπολογιστικών συστημάτων και των εφαρμογών τους σε πλήθος τομέων, όπως τα Συστήματα Τηλεπικοινωνιών, η Τεχνολογία Λογισμικού και Υλικού, ο Αυτόματος 'Έλεγχος, τα Συστήματα Ηλεκτρικής Ισχύος καθώς και η Βιοϊατρική Τεχνολογία. 

Το Ινστιτούτο διοικείται από επταμελές διοικητικό συμβούλιο και η δραστηριότητά του συντονίζεται από τον Διευθυντή του Ινστιτούτου, ο οποίος εκλέγεται από την Σύγκλητο του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου.

----------


## dimkasta

Μήπως να κάναμε και κατά κει καμιά ερώτηση αν μπορούν να μας δώσουν άδεια για τις κεραίες όπως και στο athenswifi.gr?

----------


## papashark

Mετά από όσα τους έχουμε χώσει, θα τους ζητήσουμε και βοήθεια ?  ::   ::   ::  


εμπρός λοιπόν  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Mετά από όσα τους έχουμε χώσει, θα τους ζητήσουμε και βοήθεια ?    
> 
> 
> εμπρός λοιπόν


Απ ' ότι θυμάμαι το "χώσιμο" ήταν στο athenswifi. Όχι στο ΕΠΙΣΕΥ.

(Εκτός αν εχω χάσει επεισόδεια.)

Και έτσι να είναι, δεν ζητάμε βοήθεια, ζητάμε από το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ να κάνει τη δουλειά που του έχει αναθεθεί (αν πιστέψουμε το παραπάνω κείμενο)

----------


## papashark

Δεν υπάρχει athenswifi, υπάρχει ΕΠΙΣΕΥ.

Το πρώτο είναι απλά έργο του δεύτερου. Το δεύτερο είναι μία νομική οντότητα που έχει ανθρώπους από πίσω (που τους έχουμε φερθεί με τρόπο που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν συμφωνώ, πχ να γράφουμε το όνομα τους μέσα σε εισαγωγικά......)

----------


## dimkasta

Anyway, μια ερώτηση δεν βλάπτει...

----------


## argi

Έχει το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ την δυνατότητα να φροντίσει για νομιμοποίηση κεραιών... ??? Γιατί άλλο το απόσπασμα απο ένα τεχνικό δελτίο και άλλο αν πραγματικά μπορεί να το κάνει... Για την ακρίβεια είναι θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένο να κάνει κατι τέτοιο? Υπο ποια ιδιότητα?

Αν το κάνει είναι ευκαιρία να μάθουμε κι εμείς κάτι απο αυτό...

@rg!

----------


## dimkasta

Τώρα τα καψα...

Εγώ διάβαζα ότι το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ είναι υπεύθυνο για την έκδοση των αδειών.
Αυτός μάλλον εννοούσε ότι το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ οφείλει να βγάλει μόνο του τις άδειες που απαιτούνται.

Το δημοσίευσα και στο TWΜΝ, μπας και τα παιδιά έχουν καμιά άκρη...

----------


## Achille

> Εγώ διάβαζα ότι το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ είναι υπεύθυνο για την έκδοση των αδειών.
> Αυτός μάλλον εννοούσε ότι το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ οφείλει να βγάλει μόνο του τις άδειες που απαιτούνται.


Όχι μάλλον, σίγουρα.

----------


## nmout

> Mετά από όσα τους έχουμε χώσει, θα τους ζητήσουμε και βοήθεια ?    
> 
> 
> εμπρός λοιπόν


τους ρωταω εγω τι 8α κανουν με την πολεοδομια που δεν τους τα εχωσα
εχετε κανενα e-mail κανενος υπευθυνου?

----------


## dti

> *Ξέρει κανεί πώς σκοπεύει να αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα το
> http://www.athenswifi.gr/
> ?*Είναι και επιδοτούμενο από την ΚτΠ. Λογικά κάπως θα σκοπεύουν να το ξεπεράσουν.


Πέρυσι το Δεκέμβριο όταν έλεγα οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρουμε μέρος στη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση που έκαναν οι υπεύθυνοι του έργου wi-fi στην Πλ. Συντάγματος κάποιοι σφύριζαν αδιάφορα, κάποιοι άλλοι έγραφαν "από πίττα που δεν τρώς τί σε νοιάζει κι αν καεί" κι άλλα ευτράπελα και γραφικά...
Μερικούς μήνες αργότερα, *δικαιώνεται και αυτή η θέση μου*.

Μέσω της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης που είχε προκηρυχθεί τότε, υποστήριζα οτι μπορούσαμε να πιστοποιήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό και τα κεραιοσυστήματά μας, αφού βοηθώντας το ΕΠΙΣΕΥ να υιοθετήσει τεχνικές προδιαγραφές όμοιες με τα δικά μας συστήματα, ουσιαστικά μέσω του συγκεκριμένου έργου θα νομιμοποιούσαμε και τα δικά μας links.

Επειδή κάποιοι είχαν φροντίσει να με κάνουν ban από το forum εκείνη την εποχή, είχα στείλει σχετικά emails σε αρκετά μέλη και είχα ενημερώσει εγκαίρως το τότε Δ.Σ. για το θέμα αυτό, ζητώντας να πάρουν θέση όσοι πίστευαν οτι μπορούσαμε να επωφεληθούμε από αυτή τη δημόσια διαβούλευση. Είχα ενημερώσει επίσης ότι εφόσον αδιαφορήσουν αυτοί, εγώ θα πράξω το καθήκον μου και θα στείλω τις απόψεις μου ατομικά ως ιδρυτικό μέλος του awmn αλλά και ως φορολογούμενος πολίτης που ενδιαφέρεται για τη σωστή εκτέλεση δημόσιου έργου. 
Μια και δεν έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον οι περισσότεροι, έστειλα ατομικά τις παρατηρήσεις μου με email στους υπεύθυνους. Το σχετικό email μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ: 
http://dti.ozo.com/index.php?op=ViewArt ... 6&blogId=1 (internet)

http://dti.ozonet.awmn/index.php?op=Vie ... 6&blogId=1 (wireless)

Εδώ φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι είχαμε και έχουμε κάθε συμφέρον να πραγματοποιηθεί η εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού στα κτίρια της Πλ. Συντάγματος με "awmn style", ώστε να μπορούμε να επικαλεστούμε το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση χρειαστεί.

----------


## dti

> εχετε κανενα e-mail κανενος υπευθυνου?


Έχουμε, έχουμε...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μερικούς μήνες αργότερα, *δικαιώνεται και αυτή η θέση μου*


Ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται !



Πως καταφέρνουμε τώρα να μπλέχουμε κάθε τι παλιό ακόμα και σε σοβαρά θέματα, είναι απορείας άξιο......


_(να θυμίσω τον 2801/2000 που μιλάει για απαλλαγή κεραίων που σκοπό έχουν να καλύψουν συγκροτήματα κτυρίων, γήπεδα κλπ, καμία σχέση με τα δικά μας δίκτυα. Κοινώς άλλο τα λινκ χιλιομέτρων και άλλο να καλύψεις την πλατεία συντάγματος που δεν θες άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ)_

----------


## dti

Βεβαίως και χρειάζεται άδεια για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού στην Πλ. Συντάγματος, σύμφωνα με όσα ισχύουν...
1) Για τα bridges (backbone links) που θα είναι στις ταράτσες των κτιρίων και τις κατευθυντικές κεραίες που κοιτάζουν τη μία sector
2) Για όλα τα ap's που θα είναι εξωτερικά εγκατεστημένα στις προσόψεις των κτιρίων ή επί της πλατείας μέσα σε αδιάβροχα κουτιά και με κεραίες omni 5-7 dbi (προφανώς μή πιστοποιημένες ...με αυτή τη σύνθεση εξοπλισμού).

Πείτε μου σε τί διαφέρουν με τα δικά μας links και τις δικές μας εγκαταστάσεις.
Η απόσταση ΔΕΝ είναι λόγος για να μην απαιτείται άδεια, ούτε αυτό αναφέρεται πουθενά.
Και η Πλ. Συντάγματος ΔΕΝ είναι ούτε περίκλειστος χώρος, ούτε βιομηχανικό γήπεδο, πολύ δε περισσότερο ΔΕΝ ανήκει στο ΕΠΙΣΕΥ...

Σταμάτα λοιπόν να παίζεις με τη νοημοσύνη μας και να δημιουργείς λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## nmout

αδιακριτως νομων το δημοσιο δεν νομιζω να βαλει προστημα στο δημοσιο
αυτη ειναι νομιζω η βασικη διαφορα μας με την δικη τους περιπτωση

----------


## papashark

> Πείτε μου σε τί διαφέρουν με τα δικά μας links και τις δικές μας εγκαταστάσεις.
> Η απόσταση ΔΕΝ είναι λόγος για να μην απαιτείται άδεια, ούτε αυτό αναφέρεται πουθενά.
> Και η Πλ. Συντάγματος ΔΕΝ είναι ούτε περίκλειστος χώρος, ούτε βιομηχανικό γήπεδο, πολύ δε περισσότερο ΔΕΝ ανήκει στο ΕΠΙΣΕΥ...
> 
> Σταμάτα λοιπόν να παίζεις με τη νοημοσύνη μας και να δημιουργείς λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.



Άρθρο 2 "Δημιουργεία κατασκευών κεραιών στην ξηρά", Παράγραφος Α.ζ., Nόμος 2801/2000

Εγώ θεωρώ την πλατεία συντάγματος ως "συγκρότημα κτυριών" (άλλωστε κάπως έτσι ορίζετε η λέξη πλατεία), καθότι μιλάμε για πραγματικά "τοπική εμβέλεια" (παραπάνω από 150 μέτρα άντε 200 δεν θα είναι ούτε τα feeds)

Τώρα το ζήτημα είναι πως ορίζεις την τοπική εμβέλεια. Τα 200 μέτρα είναι τοπική εμβέλεια ? Τα 500 ? Τα 1000 μέτρα ? Τα 10.000+ μέτρα που έχουμε ορισμένα λινκ είναι τοπική εμβέλεια ? 

Δυστηχώς το πως ορίζετε η τοπική εμβέλεια διαφένετε από τα παραδείγματα που δίνονται, δηλαδή εντός βιομηχανικήν εγκαταστάσεων, γηπέδων, συγκροτημάτων κτυρίων κλπ. Πουθενά δεν μιλάει για τον ιδιοκτήτη του χώρου, αλλά παραμόνο για το πεδίο κάλυψης.

Ηint : H απαλλαγή από την υποχρέωση άδειας εγκαστάστασης κεραιοσυστήματος για τις μικροκυψέλες gsm προήλθε από αυτήν την παράγραφο 

Θα βόλευε να ορίζαμε τοπική εμβέλεια τα 10 χιλιόμετρα, δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά είναι θέμα απόστασης καθαρά. Πάντως υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι απαλλαγής από αδειοδότηση κεραιοσυστήματος και χωρίς την "τοπική εμβέλεια"



Όμως είσαι πολύ επιθετικός, αλλά δεν πειράζει  :: 

Tώρα για το ποιός παίζει με την νοημοσύνη των υπολοίπων, είναι ένα ζήτημα που καλούνται να απαντήσουν οι ίδιοι οι αναγνώστες εφόσον διαθέτουν πράγματι νοημοσύνη για να κρίνουν (και για να παίζουμε μαζί της)  :: 




Edit : για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να βάλω attachment, οπότε τον 2801/2000 θα τον βρείτε εδώ

----------


## dti

nmout, έχουμε μερικές περιπτώσεις που όντως φαίνεται το δημόσιο να τηρεί άλλους νόμους ...όποτε το συμφέρει.
Πάμε λοιπόν:
1) Ασύρματο Σχολικό Δίκτυο
Σχετικό topic: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=42761

2) Ποιός θυμάται εκείνο το topic που είχε αναφερθεί οτι ο πρώην Πρωθυπουργός κ. Σημίτης είχε εγκαινιάσει το πρώτο call center των ΚΕΠ (που διασυνδεόταν με άλλο κτίριο *με ασύρματο link*); Ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός συνεχάρη τότε τους υπεύθυνους για την ταχύτατη υλοποίηση. Όμως πού να γνώριζε οτι το ασύρματο link στηριζόταν σε breezecom και 24άρες κεραίες (δηλαδή η εκπομπή πρέπει να ήταν κοντά στα 50 *Watt*)...

3) Όταν διενεργείται δημόσιος διαγωνισμός από την ΤΕΔΚΝΑ Ν. Κοζάνης και διευκρινίζεται σε σχετική ερώτηση οτι για να επιτευχθεί ασύρματο Link στα 25 χλμ. περίπου που απέχει η Πτολεμαΐδα από την Κοζάνη θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ενισχυτής  ::  

...τί να συζητάμε τώρα...

----------


## nmout

η βοηθεια που χρειαζομαι για να παρω την εγκριση (και μετα και εσεις) ειναι: 
1) οψη stellas σε ιστο 4μ με αντισχοινα
2) υπολογισμους ανεμοπιεσης - στατικα 
3) τροπο αντικεραυνικης προστασιας

μπορει κανεις να βρει η να ζωγραφισει τιποτα?

----------


## dimkasta

Δες στο http://www.fab-corp.com και κατέβασε το pdf από την 
andrew die cast
Λογικά θα έχει παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά ανεμοπίεσης.
(Ποιός θα το καταλάβει...)
Για όψη, μπορεί να το κάνει κάποιος με cad προγραμμα.

----------


## papashark

> η βοηθεια που χρειαζομαι για να παρω την εγκριση (και μετα και εσεις) ειναι: 
> 1) οψη stellas σε ιστο 4μ με αντισχοινα
> 2) υπολογισμους ανεμοπιεσης - στατικα 
> 3) τροπο αντικεραυνικης προστασιας
> 
> μπορει κανεις να βρει η να ζωγραφισει τιποτα?


Tελικά θα πάρεις άδεια από την πολεοδομία ?

Θα προτιμούσα να κάνουμε ρεφενέ και να πληρώσουμε όλοι μαζί το πρόστιμο σου και να πας δικαστικά διεκδικώντας ότι δεν χρειάζετε άδεια.....


Να βγει άδεια από την πολεοδομία για wifi είναι κακό προηγούμενο....

----------


## nmout

παιδια εχω χασει τον υπνο μου με αυτην την υποθεση και δεν εχω ουτε τον χρονο ουτε το κουραγιο να συνεχισω επ' αοριστον, θελω να ξεμπλεξω το συντομοτερο
προσπαθω να βγαλω αδεια εγκαιρα, αλλιως θα τα ξηλωσω
απο το να τα ξηλωσω σας συμφερει να υπαρχει μια πεπατημενη για οσους χρειαστει να ακολουθησουν
προσπαθω η αδεια να χρειαζεται οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα πραγματα να υποβληθουν

αν θελετε καλο προηγουμενο, προσπαθηστε να παρετε κανενα χαρτι απο αλλη πολεοδομια (εκτος θεσσαλονικης) που να σας λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια ουτε εγκριση εγκαταστασης και καντε την post να την χρησιμοποιησω στην ενσταση μου

----------


## dimkasta

Για τους υπολογισμούς στατικών-ανεμοπίεσης μάλλον θα χρειαστείς έγγραφο από πολιτικό μηχανικό με σφραγίδες κλπ. Ρώτα κάποιον που να ξέρει. 
Προφανώς απλώς να γράψεις το spec του κατασκευαστή δεν θα φτάνει.

----------


## nmout

εχει κανεις τον νομο που λεει οτι οι κεντρικη κεραια τηλεορασης και η κεντρικη δορυφορικη της οικοδομης δεν θελουν αδεια απο την πολεοδομια?

----------


## papashark

> . Για την εκτέλεση οποιασδήποτε εργασίας δόμησης εντός ή εκτός οικισμού απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια της αρμόδιας πολεοδομικής υπηρεσίας. Τέτοιες εργασίες είναι ιδίως οι εκσκαφές και επιχώσεις, η εγκατάσταση ικριωμάτων , η ανέγερση , επισκευή , διαρρύθμιση και κατεδάφιση κτιρίων και των παραρτημάτων τους. Η οικοδομική άδεια κτιρίου ή εγκατάστασης θεωρείται ότι περιλαμβάνει τη διαμόρφωση του εδάφους, τις αναγκαίες εκσκαφές για τη θεμελίωση του κτιρίου ή της εγκατάστασης, καθώς και την κατασκευή περιφραγμάτων , βόθρων και υπόγειων δεξαμενών ύδατος. 
> *Με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 8 του ν. 1512/1985 (ΦΕΚ 4) και του άρθρου 4 του παρόντος δεν απαιτείται άδεια για* εσωτερικούς χρωματισμούς ή για εξωτερικούς χρωματισμούς όταν δεν γίνεται χρήση ικριωμάτων, για μικρές εσωτερικές επισκευές ή διασκευές που δεν θίγουν τη φέρουσα κατασκευή του κτιρίου ή την εμφάνιση του, για επισκευές δαπέδου, για επισκευές, *διασκευές ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων* και αγωγών των κτιρίων, για μικρές επισκευές θυρών, παραθύρων, στεγών δωμάτων χωρίς χρήση ικριωμάτων και γενικά για μικρές και μεμονωμένες επισκευές για λόγους χρήσης, υγιεινής και προστασίας των κτιρίων "που υφίστανται νόμιμα".


Τι θεωρείτε εγκατάσταση ?

Άρθρο 2, παράγραφος 19



> 19. *Εγκατάσταση είναι η κατασκευή που χρησιμοποιείται για την άμεση ή έμμεση εξυπηρέτηση των κτιρίων ή της λειτουργικότητάς τους, όπως* οι ανελκυστήρες, τα στοιχεία διανομής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, κλιματισμού, δροσισμού, διανομής ύδατος, θέρμανσης, φωταερίου, τα θερμικά ηλιακά συστήματα, τα στοιχεία ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, οι καπναγωγοί, οι επιγραφές, *οι κεραίες*."


_Η παρ.19 αντικαταστάθηκε ως άνω με την παρ.1 άρθρ.1 Ν.2831/2000,
ΦΕΚ Α 140/13.6.2000_


Hint : Tα περισσότερα προβλήματα με τις κεραίες και την πολεοδομία, προέρχονται από το γεγονός ότι αλλάζει η χρήση της ταράτσας (πχ στις εταιρείες κινητής, η ταράτσα μισθώνετε στην εταιρεία)


EDIT :
Θα ψάξω να δω τι λέει και ο 1512/85. Το άρθρο 4 αναφέρετε απλά σε αρχιτεκτονικά προστατευόμενες περιοχές, δηλαδή διατηρειτέα, Πλάκα & Θησείο, κλπ)

----------


## JS

> προσπαθω να βγαλω αδεια εγκαιρα, αλλιως θα τα ξηλωσω
> απο το να τα ξηλωσω σας συμφερει να υπαρχει μια πεπατημενη για οσους χρειαστει να ακολουθησουν


Όπως σου είπε ο Πάνος ίσως είναι κακή πεπατημένη για εμάς αυτό. Δικαστικά θα κερδίσουμε περισσότερα. Ίσως στην ΓΣ μπορούμε να βγάλουμε μια απόφαση για "εθελοντικό" ρεφενέ. Βέβαια στο δικό σου το κεφάλι παίζουμε και δεν μπορούμε να σε πιέσουμε για κάτι. Πάντως πρώτος θα τσοντάρω.

----------


## nmout

> δεν απαιτείται άδεια για επισκευές, διασκευές ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων[/b]


για τοποθετηση νεας εγκαταστασης κεραιας ομως?

----------


## papashark

"συμπλήρωση".


Την κυριακή που μας έρχετε, θα έχουμε ΓΣ.

Θα πρωτίνω να χρηματοδωτήσουμε ένα δικηγόρο για σένα, ακόμα και με ρεφενέ από τα μέλη του δικτύου εάν δεν θέλει το ΔΣ ή η ΓΣ.

Κάντε το ίδιο και Θεσσαλονίκη, και προτίμησε την μετωπική, 90% θα κερδίσεις, από όσο έχω ψάξει και έχω μιλήσει εδώ, αυτό μου έχουν πει.

Ακόμα και εάν χάσεις, πιστεύω ότι αφού θα σε βάλουμε να ρισκάρεις, θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε και το πρόστιμο σου.

Είσαι η ευκαιρία για νομιμοποίηση στην πολεοδομία των συστημάτων μας δια της αγρίας οδού....

----------


## JS

Εγώ πάλι λέω να αποστείλει και επίσημη αίτηση προς το ΔΣ για βοήθεια στο θέμα. Έτσι θα έχει έναν επιπλέον λόγο το ΔΣ να ασχοληθεί.
Συμφωνώ με την αναφορά του θέματος στην ΓΣ για ρεφενέ απο τους κόμβους/πελάτες του δικτύου (ΟΧΙ μόνο του συλλόγου).

----------


## argi

Καλή ιδέα... μπορούμε να έχουμε μια ιδέα του σχετικού κόστους Πάνο?
Αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την άγρια τακτική, συμφωνώ με την οργανομένη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος απο επαγγελματίες νομικούς που μάλλον μπορούν να διαβάζουν, να ερμηνεύουν, και να χειρίζονται τους νόμους καλύτερα απο εμάς

@rg!

----------


## dti

Για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε... Αρκετά posts πιο πάνω...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Η μάχη αυτή δεν πρέπει να χαθεί!
> 
> 
> *Γιατί ψάχνεις πάντα αφορμή να κάνεις πόλεμο;*






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> *Εγώ θα πρότεινα να συμμετέχει και το AWMN στην χρηματοδότηση των σχετικών δικαστικών εξόδων* αφού επικυρώσει ο δικηγόρος του Συλλόγου ότι το θέμα μας αφορά και εμάς. *Είμαι μάλιστα διατεθειμένος να παρέχω μια έκτακτη μικρή εισφορά* σχετικά προκειμένου να καλυφθούνε δικαστικά έξοδα (εάν παρέχουμε 100 άτομα από 20 ευρό είναι αρκετά)
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Το θέμα μας αφορά όλους και πρέπει να επιδείξουμε συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη σε κάθε περίπτωση.
> Όχι απλά για να καλυφθεί το ποσό του προστίμου, αλλά για να γίνουν όλες οι ενέργειες που πρέπει ώστε να ακυρωθεί εντελώς αυτό, ακόμη και μέσω της δικαστικής οδού, αν απαιτηθεί.
> 
> *Πιστεύω οτι η γνώμη του nvak (για τη χρησιμοποίηση έμπειρου αρχιτέκτονα) αντί δικηγόρου αρχικά, είναι πολύ σωστή καθώς γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο και μιλά εκ πείρας*.


*Η μάχη αυτή δεν πρέπει να χαθεί!*
Και ναι με τέτοιες προκλήσεις οδηγούμαστε σε πόλεμο...
Πριν ξεκινήσει ο πόλεμος, θα πρέπει να μας πει ο nmout αν έχει μιλήσει με κάποιον πολιτικό μηχανικό.

----------


## Achille

> Για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε... Αρκετά posts πιο πάνω...


Όπως το είπες, 10 σελίδες πιο πριν. Άλλο το να πας με τσαμπουκά να τους πεις ότι θα τους πας στα δικαστήρια, και άλλο να παραδεχτείς ότι οι κεραίες είναι παράνομες και να ψάχνεις τρόπο να βγάλεις άδεια.

Συμφωνώ να χρηματοδοτήσουμε δικαστική οδό εφόσον η πολεοδομία επιμένει ότι τα δορυφορικά πιάτα θέλουν άδεια στις ταράτσες, μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς...

----------


## orion

> Να βγει άδεια από την πολεοδομία για wifi είναι κακό προηγούμενο....


Συμφωνω..1000% Μετα θα τρεχουμε..

----------


## papashark

> Καλή ιδέα... μπορούμε να έχουμε μια ιδέα του σχετικού κόστους Πάνο?
> Αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την άγρια τακτική, συμφωνώ με την οργανομένη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος απο επαγγελματίες νομικούς που μάλλον μπορούν να διαβάζουν, να ερμηνεύουν, και να χειρίζονται τους νόμους καλύτερα απο εμάς
> 
> @rg!


Οποιαδήποτε τακτική πάει στα δικαστήρια είναι άγρια. Δεν είναι πόλεμος, είναι τακτική, βάρβαρη κάποιες φορές, αφού προχωράει αργά και το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

Δεν είναι και μάχη, αλλά μια σειρά κινήσεων τακτικής οι περισσότερες.

Πρώτα πας στην πολεοδομία μόνος σου να συζητήσεις, βλέπεις προθέσεις και μετά πας με δικηγόρο. Υπόψιν ότι εντός 30 ημερών πρέπει να έχεις υποβάλει ένσταση, οπότε ο χρόνος σου είναι περιορισμένος.

Θα μιλήσω Δευτέρα να δω ποιούς γνωστούς δικηγόρους έχω Θεσσαλονίκη (θα βρω 3-4 εύκολα πιστεύω), αν δεν θέλετε να βρω εγώ μπορεί να το κάνει όποιος άλλος θέλει (ξέρω ότι θα κατηγοριθώ και γι' αυτό στο μέλλον οπότε δεν θέλω να πολυμπλέξω).

Πιστεύω ότι ο δικηγόρος θα ξεκινήσει από 500-1000 ευρώ για τις πρώτες επαφές με την Πολεοδομία, καμιά 500αρα για να ξεκινήσει η δικαστική διαδικασία, και το κόστος θα φτάσει μάξιμουμ τα 3000€ αμοιβή και δικαστικά έξοδα (διοικητικό πρωτοδικίο και εφετείο). Εάν πατήσουμε σε ΣτΕ θέλουμε άλλα 2-3Κ. Βέβαια ο ορίζοντας είναι 5ετης.....

Το παιχνίδι θα παιχτεί στο διοικητικό πρωτοδικείο που θα είμαστε εκεί εντός 6μήνου, και βέβαια με αρκετή προώθηση από τα μέσα μαζικής ενημερωσης. Πρέπει να βρούμε και ένα συμβόλαιο να μπλέξουμε την Nova που πουλάει πακέτα με εγκατάσταση, να δούμε τι λέει για άδειες (το μεγάλο παιχνίδι είναι στα εκατοντάδες δορυφορικά πιάτα και στην Nova με τους 150,000 συνδρομητές που θα προκληθεί μεγάλη αναταραχή εάν πρέπει να πάνε όλοι αυτοί στην πολεοδομια για άδειες).

Υπάρχουν και άλλες 2 μέθοδοι.

Γρηγορόσημο για μείωση προστίμου, και πληρωμή του, τελειώνεις και υσηχάζεις, ξεχνάς την κεραία wifi αλλά κρατάς τα πιάτα, ή εάν το γρηγορόσημο είναι καλό μπορεί να κρατήσεις και την κεραία wifi.

H άλλη είναι ο εκβιασμός της πολεοδομίας, φτιάχνεις μια λίστα με καμιά 300αριά πιάτα και δνσεις, και ζητάς να ελεχθούν και αυτοί. Κοινώς κάνεις ότι έκανε και ο γείτονας σου αλλά σε αλλο βαθμό. Η πολεοδομία και η νομαρχία θεσσαλονίκης θα έρθει σε μεγάλο δίλημα, η αναταραχή εάν προχωρήση η πολεοδομία είναι μεγάλη, και το θέμα θα πάει στα ΜΜΕ με πολλές φωνές.


Πάντως εάν δεν βρεις άκρη με τον δικηγόρο εντός των επισκέψεων στην Πολεοδομία, η λύση θα έρθει από τα ΜΜΕ....


Οπότε οι ερωτήσεις προς τον Nmount, είναι πρώτον τι είπε ο γείτονας που θα πληρώσει τα 350+50%=525€, και δεύτερον τι του έχουν πει στην πολεοδομία εάν έχει πάει.


Υπ'όψιν ότι η αναφορά του ονόματος του nmount στην έκθεση αυτοψίας είναι ενδεικτική και μπορεί να είναι λανθασμένη χωρίς να σταματάει την διαδικασία. Θα πάει ο nmount στην πολεοδομία και θα πει ότι το ένα πιάτο και η μία κεραία είναι δικές του.

Ακόμα Nmount, μπορείς να βρεις πόσο είναι η αντικειμενική αξία στο σπίτι σου ? Πιστεύω ότι το πρόστιμο ΔΕΝ είναι σωστά υπολογισμένο....

----------


## nvak

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουμε στοιχεία. 
Ας πάει ένας μηχανικός στην πολεοδομία να μας πεί που στηρίζονται και μετά το ξανασυζητάμε.

Πρόσφατα στον αδελφό μου του έβαλλαν πρόστιμο για πολεοδομικές παραβάσεις 40 εκ δρχ (γιατί δεν πλήρωσε την αστυνομία και μάλιστα τους έδωσε ). 
Κατέληξε να πληρώσει 1,5 εκ και να νομιμοποιήσει κάθε παρατυπία και αυτό γιατί αυτά που του έγραψε η πολεοδομία δεν ευσταθούσαν !!
( είχε απένατί του το κύκλωμα αστυνομία- πολεοδομία- δήμο αποφασισμένους, αλλά δεν μάσησε )

----------


## nmout

> Θα ψάξω να δω τι λέει και ο 1512/85. Το άρθρο 4 αναφέρετε απλά σε αρχιτεκτονικά προστατευόμενες περιοχές, δηλαδή διατηρειτέα, Πλάκα & Θησείο, κλπ)


attached

η nova ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να μου δοσει γνωμοδοτηση οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια

ουτε η εεττ παρολο που λεει
Ο Νόμος 2867/2000 μετέφερε στην ΕΕΤΤ από την αρχή του έτους 2001 την αρμοδιότητα έκδοσης Αδειών Κατασκευών Κεραιών στην Ξηρά.

εδω
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm

----------


## sotiris

οσο παει ολο και μπλεκεται το θεμα.

συμφωνω με τον Nvak, εαν δεν εχει παει, πρεπει φιλε μου nmount, να παει ενας πολιτικος μηχανικος (μαζι με σενα) στην Πολεοδομια, για να συζητηθεί το θεμα σε πιο σοβαρη βαση.

αυτο που κανουμε μεχρι τωρα, ενω ειναι τρομερα σημαντικο, εχουμε ξεσκονισει ολους τους σχετικους νομους, ΦΕΚ, ΠΔ, οδηγιες κλπ, αλλα παρολο που ειναι πολυ σημαντικα ολα αυτα, στο τελος δεν οδηγουν καπου, διοτι δεν υπαρχει η επισημη απαντηση απο την Πολεοδομια, ωστε να επικεντρωθουμε στα συγκεκριμενα σημεια που πιστευει η Πολεοδομια οτι παραβιασες.

ηδη εχουν βρεθει αρκετα, παρα πολλα στοιχεια που μπορουν να βοηθησουν...στο επομενο βημα, τωρα πρεπει να εχουμε την απαντηση της Πολεοδομιας σχετικα με το τι πιστευει, και πανω σε ποιο νομο πατησε για να σε δωσει προστιμο.

οσο για την Nova....δεν μπορει να σου δωσει γνωματευση μαλλον γιατι δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες για να μπορουν να σου δωσουν ευκολη απαντηση.
υπάρχουν αλλες κεραιες nova στις ταρατσες τις περιοχης σου?
εαν υπαρχουν ισως χρειαστει να κανεις διαφορες ασχημες κινησεις, που ομως θα φερουν την Πολεοδομια αντιμετωπη με την Nova.

στο επομενο βημα (μετα την απαντηση της Πολεοδομιας, και αφου εχουμε πειστει οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια) θα βοηθησει πολυ μια επικοινωνια με τον Συνηγορο του Πολιτη, και φυσικά μια επικοινωνία με τα ΜΜΕ ( πχ ο κ. Βαρεμενος τα πρωινα βγαζει τετοια πικραμενα θεματα, και εαν το κανει ενας μετα θα σου ζητησουν και οι υπολοιποι να πεις το προβλημα σου), οπως και σε κανα ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο.

_για να σου δωσω ενα ασχετο με το θεμα παραδειγμα, αλλα σχετικο με τις δημοσιες υπηρεσιες, θα σου αναφερω οτι σε μενα ξαφνικα πριν 2 χρονια η Εφορια αποφασισε να μου αλλαξει τον τροπο φορολογησης μου, και μου εστειλε ενα γραμμα σπιτι να παρουσιαστω απο εκει για να μου ανακοινωσουν τα ποσα τους χρωσταω με τον τροπο φορολογησης που πιστευαν αυτοι οτι ανηκω.
πραγματικα πηγα απο εκει. μου ειπαν βασει τινος νομου μου αλλαζουν την φορολογια μου, τους ευχαριστησα και τους ειπα πως δεν το δεχομαι.
εφυγα και πηγα σε 4-5 λογιστες, και στο ΤΕΕ και στα επαγγελματικα σωματεια, για να μπορεσω να ενημερωθω για τους νομους.
μολις το εκανα αυτο, μαζεψα ολα τα χαρτια και ξαναπηγα στην Εφορια, και ψαξαμε μαζι την νομοθεσια, ακρη δεν βγηκε παλι, διοτι ο νομος ηταν γενικα γραμμενος και αφηνε την δυνατοτητα να εχει 2 ερμηνιες.Βγηκε ομως κατι πολυ σημαντικο, εμαθα ποιος ηταν αυτος που ειχε γραψει τον νομο.
οποτε πηγα και τον βρηκα (δουλευε σε Υπουργειο τοτε), του εξηγησα οτι ο νομος που εγραψε δημιουργει διαφωνιες ως προς την ερμηνεια του, μου ειπε οτι το ηξερε και οτι για τον λογο αυτον ειχε βγαλει ενα βιβλιο που εξηγουσε τον νομο, το οποιο βιβλιο αυτο ειχε αποσταλλει σε ολες τις Εφοριες, μου φωτοτυπησε τα 2 φυλλα του βιβλιου του που με αφορουσαν, τα πηρα, πηγα στην Εφορια μου, τα εδειξα....και ολα εληξαν με καλο για μενα τροπο.
_
θελω να πω οτι αρκετες φορες λειπει η ενημερωση απο τα αρμοδια οργανα, οποτε τον ρολο αυτο τον περνουν οι πολιτες (δυστηχως), αλλα εαν εχουμε πειστει οτι εισαι νομιμος, δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Θα ψάξω να δω τι λέει και ο 1512/85. Το άρθρο 4 αναφέρετε απλά σε αρχιτεκτονικά προστατευόμενες περιοχές, δηλαδή διατηρειτέα, Πλάκα & Θησείο, κλπ)
> 
> 
> attached


Ούτε και η παράγραφος 8 του άρθρου 9 του Ν. 1512/85 έχει σχέση με εμάς. Αναφέρετε σε αδειοδώτηση εργασιών από την πολεοδομία για κτίρια που είναι υπό το ερώτημα της κατεδαφίσεως





> η nova ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να μου δοσει γνωμοδοτηση οτι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια
> 
> ουτε η εεττ παρολο που λεει
> Ο Νόμος 2867/2000 μετέφερε στην ΕΕΤΤ από την αρχή του έτους 2001 την αρμοδιότητα έκδοσης Αδειών Κατασκευών Κεραιών στην Ξηρά.
> 
> εδω
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm


Την NOVA πρέπει να την στριμώξουμε να την δώσει την γνωμοδώτηση.

Μήπως είχες πάρει πακέτο από την NOVA μαζί με την εγκατάσταση ? Εάν ναι, τότε εκείνη και οι τεχνικοί της, φέρουν ευθύνες για πραγματοποίηση εργασίων άνευ άδειας (εφόσον χρειάζετε άδεια).

Πρέπει να πάμε στα κανάλια, μόνο έτσι θα κοινητοποιηθεί αρκετός κόσμος και θα στρημωχτεί και η νομαρχία, αλλά και η Nova, να πάρουν σοβαρή θέση για το θέμα...

----------


## nmout

ο συνηγορος του πολιτη δεν απαντησε ακομα
οι αιτησεις προς την πολεοδομια

----------


## papashark

:: 

To λεξιλόγειο σου (η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείς), είναι λάθος, και προδίδει ότι δεν είσαι διαβασμένος. Όχι ότι θα σε κοροϊδέψουν, αλλά σου αφήνουν ένα πολύ ευρύ πεδίο να απαντήσουν ότι θέλουν (γενικότητες και απουσία ερμηνείας).

Για παράδειγμα, κακώς χρησιμοπειής την λέξη "κατασκευή". Θα έπρεπε πάντα να έχεις την λέξη "εγκατάσταση"

Θα έπρεπε να γράφεις λέξεις/φράσεις μέσα όπως "εγκατάσταση κεραίας προς ιδία χρήση ενοίκου (κεραία ασυρμάτου δικτύου Η/Υ)"

Η' θα έπρεπε να γράψεις :




> Βάση του άρθρου 2 παράγραφος 19, του Ν.1577/1985 όπως αυτός έχει τροποποιηθεί με τον νόμου 2831/2000, οι κεραίες αποτελούν "εγκατάσταση" που χρησιμοποιείται άμεσα για την εξυπηρέτηση μου ως ένοικος, και σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 22 του ιδίου νόμου, δεν απαιτείται άδεια για διασκευές ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων, προχώρησα στην εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου προκειμένου να έχω πρόσβαση σε δορυφορικά προγράμματα που παρέχονται ελεύθερα άνευ συνδρομής από διαφόρους δορυφόρους (ελληνικούς και ευρωπαϊκούς), καθώς και σε εγκατάσταση κεραίας ασυρμάτου δικτύου υπολογιστών σε ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο (χωρίς καμία συνδρομή/εφ'απαξ καταβολή/ή οποιαδήποτε άλλο αντίτιμο), προς προσωπική μου χρήση και εξυπηρέτηση.
> 
> Οι κεραίες που έχουν εγκατασταθεί δεν υπερβένουν το ιδεατό στερεό του κτιρίου, οπότε δεν απαιτείτε άδεια της πολεοδομίας (άρθρο 16 παράγραφος 1 του νόμου 1577/85, όπως αυτός τροποιήθηκε με τον νόμου 2831/2000), αλλά ούτε και το ανώτατο επιτρεπτό ύψος της περιοχής, οπότε δεν χρειάζετε και άδεια από την ΕΠΑΕ (άρθρο 2, παράγραφος 3, εδάφιος ε' του Προεδικού Διατάγματος της 26.5/16.6.89 (Δ411).
> 
> Ακόμα λανθασμένα αναγράφετε στην έκθεση αυτοψίας ότι και τα 2 δορυφορικά πιάτα ανήκουν σε εμένα, καθώς μόνο το ένα ανήκει σε εμένα (το δεξιό ή αριστερό όπως αναγράφετε στο σκαρίφημα της έκθεσης ελέγχου), όπως και λανθασμένα αναγράφετε ότι υπάρχει εγκατάσταση κεραίας κινητής τηλεφωνίας, καθοτι αυτή αποτελεί κεραία σύνδεσης σε ασύρματο δίκτυο στην συχνότητα των 2400 MHz, (εσωκλείετε βεβαίωση της ΕΕΤΤ) προς ιδία χρήση, χωρίς σύνδεση σε κανένα δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο. Ακόμα τα παραπάνω εγκαταστάθηκαν πριν Χ μήνες, και δεν έχει συμπληρωθεί διάστημα ενός έτους από την εγκατάσταση τους.
> 
> Ως εκ τούτου θα σας παρακαλέσω να μου υποδείξετε επ' ακριβώς ποιές διατάξεις και ποιού νόμου έχω παραβεί κατά την εγκατάσταση των ανωτέρων εγκαταστάσεων (κεραιών) προς εξυπηρέτηση εμού ως ένοικου.
> 
> Μετά τιμής
> χχχχχχχ


Ένας δικηγόρος θα έγραφε το κείμενο πολύ ποιό σωστά από εμένα βέβαια, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση στην αίτηση σου πρέπει να καταρίπτεις εκ των προτέρων τα πιθανά επιχειρήματα που θα προβάλλουν, ώστε να προκαταβάλης την προς όφελος σου απάντηση.

----------


## nmout

εχεις δικιο το κειμενο της ενστασης θα ειναι προσεγμενο
το σκεπτικο που ζητησα τον νομο για το προστιμο ηταν για να ξερω που το βασιζουν και να δω πως θα το αντικρουσω, για να μη μου βγει σας ασσος απο το μανικι την ωρα της ενστασης

----------


## papashark

Δεν μιλάω για την ένσταση.

Στην ένσταση θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ακριβώς βάση ποίου νόμου, άρθρου, παραγράφου, εδαφίου στο ρίξανε, και πως το παραβιάζεις. 

Τα γενικά δεν πιάνουν σε δικαστήρια...

----------


## nmout

για αδεια wifi κεραιας απο την εεττ δεν υπαρχει διακριση με τις κεραιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας
θελει βεβαιωση Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, τοπογραφικο, κατοψη, οψη, τομη και την αιτηση
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... AITHSH.doc

αυτα ειναι εδω
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm

----------


## papashark

> για αδεια wifi κεραιας απο την εεττ δεν υπαρχει διακριση με τις κεραιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας
> θελει βεβαιωση Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, τοπογραφικο, κατοψη, οψη, τομη και την αιτηση
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... AITHSH.doc
> 
> αυτα ειναι εδω
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm


Eίσαι κοντίτερα από 5 χιλιόμετρα από το αεροδρόμιο Μακεδονία ? Η κεραίες σου είναι χαμηλότερα από 45 μέτρα από το έδαφος (χαλαρά και είναι  ::  ) Εάν ναι, τότε θες άδεια από την ΥΠΑ. Εάν όχι δεν θες τίποτα.

Όπως δεν θες τίποτα από την ΕΕΑΕ, γιατί εκπέμπεις κάτω από 100W ή 164Watt EIRP.

Οπότε θες μόνο την χαρτούρα να τους στήλεις, χωρίς κανένα δικαιλογιτικό, ότι συμπληρώνεις το υπογράφεις μόνος σου, και δηλώνεις με την αίτηση ότι τα γραφόμενα σου είναι αληθινά.

Τα μισά κουτιά δεν τα συμπληρώνεις καν...


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να υποβάλει αίτηση και η άλλη πλευρά του λινκ....

----------


## dimkasta

> για αδεια wifi κεραιας απο την εεττ δεν υπαρχει διακριση με τις κεραιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας
> θελει βεβαιωση Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, τοπογραφικο, κατοψη, οψη, τομη και την αιτηση
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... AITHSH.doc
> 
> αυτα ειναι εδω
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm


Noμίζω ότι τα τοπογραφικά κλπ τα καταθέτεις στην Πολεοδομία, και μετά καταθέτεις στην ΕΕΤ την άδεια της Πολεοδομίας.

Δηλαδή δημιουργήθηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ στάνταρ διαδικασία για τις κεραίες μας?

----------


## mindfox

Αυτό που είδες είναι για εκχώρηση ραδιοσυχνότητας και είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτό:

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... sGreek.doc

Αυτή είναι η αίτηση για δήλωση χρήσης των ελεύθερων 2.4Ghz

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nmout
> 
> για αδεια wifi κεραιας απο την εεττ δεν υπαρχει διακριση με τις κεραιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας
> θελει βεβαιωση Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, τοπογραφικο, κατοψη, οψη, τομη και την αιτηση
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... AITHSH.doc
> 
> αυτα ειναι εδω
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm
> 
> ...


Όχι, ο Nmount προσπαθεί να ακουλουθήσει μια διαδικασία που δεν είναι φτιαγμένη για εμάς, αλλά δεν έχει και χρονικά περιθώρια να κάνει κάτι άλλο.

Δεν νομίζω ότι θέλει εγκεκριμένα τοπογραφικά σχέδια. Δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο. Εάν ήταν θα ζήταγε την άδεια από την πολεοδομία μαζί με τα χαρτιά από την ΥΠΑ και την ΕΕΑΕ. Αν και σίγουρος δεν είμαι.


@mindfox,

***** μέσα, σωστό χαρτί αναφέρει, έχουμε μπει εντελώς σε λάθος δρόμο.

Μπορείς να εκφραστείς και καλύτερα. Pater_Familias

----------


## mindfox

Κοίτα και τι λέει σχετικά με την αδειοδότηση των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας, εδώ:

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... 227-86.pdf

Διάβασε το άρθρο 1 της απόφασης, θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## Achille

Πάνο, νομίζω ότι ο mindfox έχει δίκιο...

EDIT: Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, αναφέρεται μόνο στα LMDS (Σταθερή Ασύρματη Πρόσβαση) αφού ζητά να καλύπτονται όλες οι προϋποθέσεις.

Δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο όμως εξαιρούνται οι κεραίες LMDS και όχι αυτές του wifi, αφού καλύπτουν τις ίδιες ακριβώς προϋποθέσεις.

----------


## nmout

λογω χαμηλης ισχυος δεν θελει χαρτι απο τον δημοκριτο
το χαρτι απο την ΥΠΑ ειναι το μονο ευκολο
αντε ευκολη και η αιτηση
κατοψη οψη και τομη απο 1 στελλα σε 4μ υψος μπορει να κανει κανεις?

----------


## dti

Δε βγάζεις 3 φωτογραφίες από μπρος, πλάγια και από κάτω τη stella πάνω στον ιστό;

----------


## nmout

> Δε βγάζεις 3 φωτογραφίες από μπρος, πλάγια και από κάτω τη stella πάνω στον ιστό;


σχεδια θελουν

----------


## papashark

Mην σε απασχολεί και τόσο αυτό.

Δεν θέλουν σχέδιο της κεραίας, θέλουν σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης.

Οπότε φτιάχνεις σχέδιο την ταράτσας, και επάνω εκεί βάζεις τον ιστό σαν απλή σωλήνα Χ ύψους με Υ διάμετρο, και επάνω βάζεις ένα σχήμα που λέει κεραία (να μοιάζει λίγο και με την στέλλα) και τις διαστάσεις της.

Ανεμολογικά έχει εδώ και εδώ καθώς και εδώ.

Θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα να μας πεις τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις επ' ακριβώς τόσο για να ξέρουμε και για εμάς στο μέλλον, αλλά και γιατί συζητάμε να σου διαθέσουμε ένα ποσό για νομική υποστήριξη (Την κυριακή θα είμαστε σε θέση να σου πούμε τόσο το ποσό που θα δώσει ο σύλλογος εφόσον το αποφασίσουν τα μέλη, αλλά και να γίνει ο σχετικός ρεφενές και από όλο τον κόσμο.).

----------


## nmout

αυτοψια απο εεττ οτι δεν ειναι κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας εγινε
δηλωση ζευξης στην εεττ εγινε
αιτηση στην ΥΠΑ εγινε
(οι ανωτερω θα απαντησουν μες' στην εβδομαδα γραπτως)
δηλωση στο συνηγορο του πολιτη εγινε (αναμεσα σε πολλες αιτησεις και αυτοι ειναι πολυ αργοι)
υπαρχει e-mail επικοινωνια με την nova η οποια κυτταει να ξεφυγει

μενει:
τοπογραφικο, οψη, κατοψη, τομη για εεττ και πολεοδομια για wifi
και τοπογραφικο, οψη, κατοψη, τομη για πολεοδομια για το δορυφορικο πιατο

ελπιζω να γλυτωσω την εγκριση μελετης περιβαλλοντικων επιπτωσεων

----------


## Achille

> και τοπογραφικο, οψη, κατοψη, τομη για πολεοδομια για το δορυφορικο πιατο


Και να βγεις στα κανάλια να δημοσιοποιήσεις τι σου ζητήθηκε για να νομιμοποιήσεις δορυφορικό πιάτο στην ταράτσα σου.

----------


## argi

Από γραφειοκρατία, καλά πάμε... για να στήσεις ανεμογεννήτρια θές περισσότερα χαρτίά (26 συγκεκριμένα) από πυρηνικό εργοστάστιο (22 βάση νομικού πλαισιου... αν και δεν νομιζω να φτιάχναμε ποτε τέτοιο πράγμα...

@rg!

----------


## nmout

> σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 22 του ιδίου νόμου, δεν απαιτείται άδεια για διασκευές ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων, προχώρησα στην εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου προκειμένου να έχω πρόσβαση σε δορυφορικά προγράμματα που παρέχονται ελεύθερα άνευ συνδρομής από διαφόρους δορυφόρους (ελληνικούς και ευρωπαϊκούς), καθώς και σε εγκατάσταση κεραίας ασυρμάτου δικτύου υπολογιστών σε ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο (χωρίς καμία συνδρομή/εφ'απαξ καταβολή/ή οποιαδήποτε άλλο αντίτιμο), προς προσωπική μου χρήση και εξυπηρέτηση.


το 22 λεει οτι δεν θελει αδεια, αλλα θελει εγκριση εργασιων μικρης κλιμακας 
(δεν λεει δηλαδη οτι δεν θελει τιποτα)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 22 του ιδίου νόμου, δεν απαιτείται άδεια για διασκευές ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων, προχώρησα στην εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου προκειμένου να έχω πρόσβαση σε δορυφορικά προγράμματα που παρέχονται ελεύθερα άνευ συνδρομής από διαφόρους δορυφόρους (ελληνικούς και ευρωπαϊκούς), καθώς και σε εγκατάσταση κεραίας ασυρμάτου δικτύου υπολογιστών σε ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο (χωρίς καμία συνδρομή/εφ'απαξ καταβολή/ή οποιαδήποτε άλλο αντίτιμο), προς προσωπική μου χρήση και εξυπηρέτηση.
> 
> 
> το 22 λεει οτι δεν θελει αδεια, αλλα θελει εγκριση εργασιων μικρης κλιμακας 
> (δεν λεει δηλαδη οτι δεν θελει τιποτα)


που λέει ότι θέλει έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας ?




> Με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 8 του ν. 1512/1985 (ΦΕΚ 4) και του άρθρου 4 του παρόντος *δεν απαιτείται άδεια* για εσωτερικούς χρωματισμούς ή για εξωτερικούς χρωματισμούς όταν δεν γίνεται χρήση ικριωμάτων, για μικρές εσωτερικές επισκευές ή διασκευές που δεν θίγουν τη φέρουσα κατασκευή του κτιρίου ή την εμφάνιση του, για επισκευές δαπέδου, για επισκευές, διασκευές ή συμπληρώσεις των εγκαταστάσεων και αγωγών των κτιρίων, για μικρές επισκευές θυρών, παραθύρων, στεγών δωμάτων χωρίς χρήση ικριωμάτων και γενικά για μικρές και μεμονωμένες επισκευές για λόγους χρήσης, υγιεινής και προστασίας των κτιρίων "που υφίστανται νόμιμα".

----------


## dimkasta

Ρε παιδιά η ανάλυση των νόμων εδώ είναι μάλλον αχρείαστη.

nmout πήγαινε εκεί και πές τους τα επιχειρήματα του παπασάρκ. Μπορεί να ψαρώσουν και να μην χρειαστείς τελικά τίποτα.

Φυσικά αυτό θα το έκανε καλύτερα ένας δικηγόρος, που θα είχε και το κατάλληλο ύφος αλλά και την εμπειρία για να αντικρούσει τυχόν χαζά που θα πού σε σένα και δεν θα μπορείς να τους πείς τίποτα.
Μη βγάζεις μόνος σου τα μάτια σου....

----------


## papashark

+dimcasta


nmount, εμείς θα βοηθήσουμε και θα χρηματοδοτήσουμε μέρους του κόστους ή και όλο το κόστους του δικηγόρου.

Αρκετοί έχουν δηλώσει ότι θα δώσουν και μόνοι τους αλλά και θέλουν να δώσει και ο σύλλογος.

----------


## koki

Ας σημειωθεί ότι ένας ικανός πολ.μηχανικός της περιοχής σου θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη επιλογή γενικά. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω εγώ. 

να τονιστεί το ικανός, και το της γειτονιάς σου (οι πολεοδομίες είναι συνήθως οικογενειακή υπόθεση).

ΥΓ. Αναφέρομαι στα ακριβώς παραπάνω, που είπε και ο dimkasta Που πήρε το + του για σήμερα  ::

----------


## nmout

αυτου του ειδους ειναι η βεβαιωση απο την ΥΠΑ

----------


## nmout

papashark απο που παιρνεις το φεκ?

----------


## Vigor

@nmout O papashark είναι bannαρισμένος, οπότε μην περιμένεις να σου απαντήσει για τις επόμενες 20 ημέρες από αυτό εδώ το forum.  ::  

Kάποιος άλλος με πρόσβαση στo ΦΕΚ που ζήτησε ο φίλος μας?

http://www.et.gr

----------


## nmout

> @nmout O papashark είναι bannαρισμένος, οπότε μην περιμένεις να σου απαντήσει για τις επόμενες 20 ημέρες από αυτό εδώ το forum.


γιατι βρε παιδια?
ο papashark με βοηθησε παρα πολυ
ας τα αφησουμε τωρα αυτα σας παρακαλω να γινει η δουλεια με τις κεραιες που αφορα ολους

προσπαθω να παρω απαλαγη αδειας απο εεττ με την παρακατω αιτηση

Χαιρετε 7/6/2005

Βασει 
α) της αποφασης της ΕΕΤΤ 227/86 που εκδοθηκε στο ΦΕΚ 1226/2001, που στο αρθρο 1 σελιδα 16881 του ΦΕΚ αναφερει ποιες κεραιες δεν χρειαζονται αδεια
β) βασει της αυτοψιας του κλιμακιου ΕΕΤΤ Θεσσαλονικης, που εκανε στην οδο Δεληγιωργη 13 στη Θεσσαλονικη την 2/6/2005
γ) βασει της δηλωσης της ζευξης με αριθμο πρωτοκολου 16964
δ) βασει της επισυναπτομενης βεβαιωσης απο την ΥΠΑ

Σας παρακαλω να μου στειλετε στο παρακατω φαξ, μια βεβαιωση οτι δεν απαιτειται αδεια για την κεραια δικτυου υπολογιστων που εχω στην οδο Δεληγιωργη 13

----------


## nmout

υπαρχει και αυτο να το αντιπαρελθουμε

ΚΤΙΡΙΟΔΟΜΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ. Αποφ-3046/304/89 
ΑΡΘΡΟΝ-30. ( ΦΕΚ-59/Δ/3-2-89) 
[ΙΣΧΥΕΙ απο 18-2-90] 
ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. 
αρθρο 30
3.2.1. Σε κάθε κτίριο επιτρέπεται μόνο ένα κεντρικό συγκρότημα κεραιών λήψης ραδιοφωνικών και τηλεοπτικών σημάτων επίγειας και δορυφορικής εκπομπής. 
Κατ'εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται η διασπορά των παραπάνω κεραιών, εφόσον το επιβάλλουν τεχνικοί λόγοι, ύστερα από άδεια της αρχής.

----------


## nmout

προφορικα απο την εεττ μου ειπαν οτι οι 2,4 ghz δεν εξαιρουνται απο την αδειοδοτηση της εεττ  ::  

στην πολεοδομια υπαρχει και αλλος με προστιμο για κεραιες και πρεπει να εχασε στην ενσταση  ::

----------


## dti

nmout αφού ξεμπερδέψεις με τα τρεχάματα που έχεις, προτείνω να κάνεις το εξής: Βρες κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο hotspot από την ΚτΠ Α.Ε. και όταν αυτό λειτουργήσει, κάνε την καταγγελία σου, εφόσον διαπιστώσεις οτι έχει εγκατεστημένη κεραία σε εξωτερικό χώρο.
Είμαι 100% σίγουρος οτι δεν θα έχουν καμία άδεια της πολεοδομίας.
Αν πιεστεί η ΚτΠ Α.Ε. καθώς είναι σε εξέλιξη η διαδικασία των συμβάσεων αυτού του προγράμματος, κι ενώ ετοιμάζεται νέο, είναι σίγουρο οτι θα υπάρξει ρύθμιση του θέματος.

----------


## argi

Eίναι μια προσέγγιση κι αυτή dti αλλά τι μας λέει ότι δεν θα κάνουν κάποια ειδική "φωτογραφική" ρύθμιση για ειδικού τύπου υπηρεσίες του ατυλ "ιδιωτικό-ημόσιο συνεργασίες" με κάποιο πρόσχημα που όμως δεν θα περιλαμβάνει εμάς...?

Μακάρι να πιάσει αν και δεν είναι και σίγουρο... το σίγουρο ελιναι να το ψαξουμε όσο παει... 

Αλήθεια είπες κατι nmount για χαμένη ένσταση... εχεις παραπανω πληροφορίες?

@rg!

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει πάντα και το Ασύρματο Σχολικό Δίκτυο... με πολύ ωραίες κεραίες και ιστούς που θα ζήλευε κάθε εγκατάσταση του awmn. 
Παλιότερα μάλιστα είχαν ανέβει στο forum μας μερικές άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από εγκατάσταση σε σχολείο στη Θεσσαλονίκη...  :: 

Ποιός στοιχηματίζει οτι δεν έχουν άδεια από την Πολεοδομία ούτε αυτοί;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sotiris

nmout, τα πραγματα εγιναν οπως περιγραφονται στο twmn ?

----------


## nvak

Αν έγιναν όπως τα περιγράφεις στο TWMN *πήγαινε στο ΤΕΕ και ζήτα να κάνουν πραγματογνωμοσύνη*  ( πρέπει να στο ξαναπρότεινα ) Είναι πολύ ισχυρό χαρτί.

----------


## nmout

το ιδιο θεμα συζητειται και στα 2 forum
τι να λεει η πραγματογνωμοσυνη?

----------


## nvak

> τι να λεει η πραγματογνωμοσυνη?


Θα αναφέρει τι ακριβώς υπάρχει, άν υπάρχει πολεοδομική παράβαση και ποιά, αν ευθύνεσαι για τις ζημιές και πόσο στοιχίζουν. 

Την χρησιμοποιείς στο δικαστήριο και στις σχέσεις σου με τους υπόλοιπους. 
(Δεν σημαίνει βέβαια, ότι θα είναι σε όλα θετική για σένα )

----------


## fatsoulas

Σήμερα το πρωί και ενώ είχα ξυπνήσει νωρίς για τα δεδομένα μου (08:30) έβλεπα την εκπομπή του παπαδάκη όπου υπήρχε ένας πονεμένος που πήγε να πει τον πόνο του. Ο πόνος του ήταν για μια καταγγελία που του έγινε για ένα κλιματιστικό που έκανε εγκατάσταση και που δεν είχε άδεια απο την πολεοδομία.

Το ζήτημα είναι ενδιαφέρον διότι αν τα ζήτημα αυτό το βάλουμε σε αντιπαραβολή με το ζήτημα του nmout ίσως έχουμε κάποια στοιχεία παραπάνω.

Να προσθέσω οτι στην εκπομπή υπήρχε και εκπρόσωπος της πολεοδομίας. 

Λοιπόν να αρχίσω. Η άδεια για να είναι νόμιμος στοιχίζει 1000 ευρώ ανά κληματιστικο. Δεν χρειάζεται άδεια κάποιος όταν καταθέσει στην πολεοδομία μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση όπου θα υπάρχει η σύμφωνη γνώμη στο 100% των συνδιοκτητών. Πολύ πολύ πολύ βασική η άποψη αυτή που είπε ο εκπρόσωπος της πολεοδομίας. Να υποθέσω ότι κάτω από το ίδιο πλαίσιο θα υπάγονται και οι κεραίες. 

Επίσης ένα τελευταίο που αξίζει να παραθέσω εδώ είναι οτι όταν γίνεται μια καταγγελία στην πολεοδομία για να απομακρυνθεί το παράνομο "αντικείμενο" παρευρίσκονται στο χώρο της αυτοψίας 1 εισαγγελέας 1 αστυνομικός 2 υπάλληλοι της πολεοδομίας και το συνεργείο που κατεβάζει η ξηλώνει την εγκατάσταση.

Καταλάβαίνετε τώρα σε αντιπαραβολή πως μπορεί να είναι κάποιος νόμιμος και για τις κεραίες μας. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται η οχι άδεια για να βάλεις πιάτο στην ταράτσα του ο καθένας, αλλά αν χρειάζεται ή τα σκάς και έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο ή τα έχεις καλά με όλους και υπογράφουν και δεν πληρώνεις και μια.

Η τηλεόραση είναι δύναμη, να το ξέρετε, ίσως το θέμα να πρέπει να δει το φως της δημοσιότητας. Δεν αφορά μόνο εμάς σαν κοινότητα ασύρματου δικτύου αλλά και όλους όσους έχουν πιάτα στις ταράτσες τους (βλ. Nova) 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο και εγώ

----------


## mojiro

κατα ποσο θα μπορουσαμε να καναμε μια συντονυσμενη
κινηση απο ολες τις ελληνικες ασυρματες κοινοτητες σε
καναλι της περιοχης μας ?

και εννοειτε να υπαρξει εστιαση στα νομικα προβληματα
που αντιμετοπιζουμε κατα καιρους.

----------


## aangelis

> Η τηλεόραση είναι δύναμη, να το ξέρετε, ίσως το θέμα να πρέπει να δει το φως της δημοσιότητας. Δεν αφορά μόνο εμάς σαν κοινότητα ασύρματου δικτύου αλλά και όλους όσους έχουν πιάτα στις ταράτσες τους (βλ. Nova)


Το εχουν πει πολλες φορές στο φόρουμ να παει στα κανάλια αλλα μάλλον ντρέπεται.. δεν εχει σκεφτεί όμως ότι έτσι θα παρει και επισημες απαντήσεις απο την πολεοδομία και ότι μετα απο την δημοσιότητα η πολεοδομία της περιοχής του θα είναι υπερβολικά προσεκτικη..

----------


## dti

Βασικά δε χρειάζεται να πάει ο ίδιος στα κανάλια, αφού *υπάρχει μέλος μας που εμφανίζεται σε εκπομπή* αντίστοιχη αυτή του Παπαδάκη, που θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να θελήσει να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμεί κι ο nmout αυτό.

----------


## koki

> Βασικά δε χρειάζεται να πάει ο ίδιος στα κανάλια, αφού *υπάρχει μέλος μας που εμφανίζεται σε εκπομπή* αντίστοιχη αυτή του Παπαδάκη, που θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να θελήσει να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμεί κι ο nmout αυτό.


η κοινωνική nodedb του AWMN είσαι βρε δαμιανέ?  ::  (με την καλή έννοια)

----------


## dti

Αν είχες έλθει στη Γ.Σ. θα ήξερες σε ποιον αναφέρομαι...

----------


## koki

Αν είχα έρθει στη ΓΣ μπορεί να μην έγραφα καν τώρα εδώ  ::  Αλλά ας μην το παρακάνω με τα ΟΤ. 
Το σχόλιο ήταν γενικό, και επιδοκιμαστικό.

----------


## aangelis

> Βασικά δε χρειάζεται να πάει ο ίδιος στα κανάλια, αφού *υπάρχει μέλος μας που εμφανίζεται σε εκπομπή* αντίστοιχη αυτή του Παπαδάκη, που θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να θελήσει να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμεί κι ο nmout αυτό.


Καλό θα ήταν να παει ο ίδιος.. εχω στείλει πάντος εδω και μερες διάφορα emails στους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς..

----------


## nmout

η αυτοψια δεν ειπε οτι δεν ειναι κινητης τηλεφωνιας  ::  
δεν θελει μονο εδεια απο πολεοδομια η 2,4 αλλα και απο την εεττ  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει..μα καθόλου..  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Απλή δήλωση σου λέει ότι θέλει ¨:
"για την διασύνδεση τύπου απο σημείο σε σημείο (point-to-point) ... ... απαιτήται η αποστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ σχετικής δηλωσης."

Και στην ουσία μια εγκριση του κεραιοσυστήματος που χρησιμοποιούμε δηλαδή τα πιάτα + feeder.

Εδω θα μπορούσε ο σύλλογος να κάνει μια συνάντηση με ένα πιάτο στην ΕΕΤΤ να επιβεβαιωθεί ότι είναι σαφώς πιο οικολογική η χρησιμοποίησή τους και να επιβεβαιωθεί η απολαβή που αυτά έχουν, καθώς και να θεωρηθεί το 60άρι και 80άρι πιάτο με τα γνωστά feeder πιστοποιημένο κεραιοσύστημα που χρησιμοποιούμαι στους 2,4.
Αυτό θα το κάνει ο σύλλογος για να μην το κάνουν ενας ενας η κομβούχοι.
υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στο πλάνο;

----------


## ngia

> Απλή δήλωση σου λέει ότι θέλει ¨:
> "για την διασύνδεση τύπου απο σημείο σε σημείο (point-to-point) ... ... απαιτήται η αποστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ σχετικής δηλωσης."
> 
> Και στην ουσία μια εγκριση του κεραιοσυστήματος που χρησιμοποιούμε δηλαδή τα πιάτα + feeder.
> 
> Εδω θα μπορούσε ο σύλλογος να κάνει μια συνάντηση με ένα πιάτο στην ΕΕΤΤ να επιβεβαιωθεί ότι είναι σαφώς πιο οικολογική η χρησιμοποίησή τους και να επιβεβαιωθεί η απολαβή που αυτά έχουν, καθώς και να θεωρηθεί το 60άρι και 80άρι πιάτο με τα γνωστά feeder πιστοποιημένο κεραιοσύστημα που χρησιμοποιούμαι στους 2,4.
> Αυτό θα το κάνει ο σύλλογος για να μην το κάνουν ενας ενας η κομβούχοι.
> υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στο πλάνο;


Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, οι συναντήσεις με ΕΕΤΤ έχουν καθαρά ενημερωτικό, πληροφοριακό νόημα και η ΕΕΤΤ είναι καθαρά εκτελεστική αρχή. 
Το να θεωρηθεί το πιάτο πιστοποιημένο είναι μια ακριβή διαδικασία που αφορά μόνο μια κεραία, και δεν μας καλύπτει.

----------


## sotiris

Οι grid επωνυμες κεραιες (PW, Andrew etc) θεωρουνται πιστοποιημένες ή οχι?

Το πιατο+feeder σαν ιδιοκατασκευη, μαλλον χρειαζεται πιστοποιηση, αλλα οι αλλες κεραιες δεν ειναι πιστοποιημενες απο την εταιρεια κατασκευης τους?

----------


## ngia

Όχι δεν είναι, με εξαίρεση ίσως την Andrew (κρατώ επιφύλαξη).
Εν πάσει περιπτώση υπάρχει σημαντική πιθανότητα με τον νεό νόμο να μην μας απασχολεί πλεόν το θέμα της πιστοποίησης.

----------


## dti

> Από την ως άνω υποχρέωση εξαιρούνται μόνο οι περιοριστικά αναφερόμενες στις κάτωθι παραγράφους του εν λόγω άρθρου του Ν. 2801/2000 περιπτώσεις, μεταξύ των οποίων και οι κατασκευές κεραιών μόνο λήψης εκπομπών που προορίζονται για το ευρύ κοινό (άρθρο 1 παρ. 2Α εδ. ζ').






> 1.Πρέπει να εμπλουτισθεί, να ερμηνευθεί, να συμπληρωθεί και να προσαρμοσθεί το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο που διέπει την λειτουργία σταθμών εκπομπής και λήψεως στην ζώνη των 2,4 GHz. Για παράδειγμα :
> α.	Πρέπει να γίνει ειδική ρυθμιστική πρόβλεψη για την λειτουργία πολυκατευθυντικών σταθμών (hotspots, point-to-multipoint) και όχι μόνον κατευθυντικών ζεύξεων.
> β.	Πρέπει να διευκρινισθεί ότι, σύμφωνα και με τον ορισμό από το ETSI των δικτύων 802.11b ως τοπικών δικτύων, ζεύξεις μεταξύ χρηστών μη κερδοσκοπικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων είναι ζεύξεις προς ιδίαν χρήσιν των μελών των δικτύων αυτών και, εμπίπτουν, συνεπώς, στις σχετικές διατάξεις της Απόφασης 254/72 της ΕΕΤΤ για την χρήση της ζώνης συχνοτήτων των 2,4 GHz χωρίς επιπλέον άδεια.
> 
> γ.	Πρέπει να διατηρηθούν και να επεκταθούν (σε αντιστοιχία με ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις που προωθούνται διεθνώς) οι ελεύθερες ζώνες συχνοτήτων για δημόσια, μη εμπορική χρήση. Ενδεικτικώς, οι ζώνες των 5, 5,2 και 5,5 GHz φαίνεται ότι θα υπαχθούν σε πολλές χώρες σε καθεστώς ανάλογο της ζώνης 2,4 GHz. Μέλη του Ασυρμάτου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών παρακολουθούν από ερευνητική και επιστημονική σκοπιά την εξέλιξη όλων των ασυρμάτων τεχνολογιών. Θα έχει, λοιπόν, και η χώρα μας την τεχνική δυνατότητα να συμβαδίσει τεχνολογικά και με την διεθνή τάση αυτή, εφ’ όσον γίνει η αναγκαία ρυθμιστική παρέμβαση.
> δ.	*Πρέπει να ρυθμισθεί το ζήτημα των κεραιών των σταθμών ασυρμάτου δικτύου με βάση το προηγούμενο των κεραιών των μέσων επικοινωνίας με ευρεία διάδοση, όπως, για παράδειγμα, η τηλεόραση.* Ο έλεγχος μπορεί να διενεργείται με την θέσπιση και την τήρηση προτύπων και χωρίς την εξαντλητική καταγραφή όλων των δυνατών ζεύξεων. Γνώμονα και για την απόφαση αυτή μπορεί να αποτελέσει ο χαρακτηρισμός από το ETSI των δικτύων 802.11b ως τοπικών δικτύων.


Πρέπει να επιμείνουμε στις παραπάνω θέσεις, τις οποίες δεν αντέκρουσε επίσημα η ΕΕΤΤ ποτέ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν υπάρχει "πρέπει".. Υπάρχει "θέλω"..

----------


## dti

To "Πρέπει" κι όλα αυτά που υπονοεί, είναι που μας κάνει πιο συμπαθητικούς και μας ανέχονται ακόμη...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Υπάρχει και η μέθοδος του κακομαθημένου*. 

Σύμφωνα με αυτή μπορείτε να κρατήσετε την αναπνοή σας ώσπου να σκάσετε. 

Το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο θα σας συμπονέσει και θα σας αφήσει να κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε.

*δες Αστερίξ στην Κορσική.

----------


## EOS

Πιστεύω ότι επειδή το thread έχει φτάσει τις 18 σελίδες!!! και έχει πολλά έγγραφα κλπ, μήπως θα ήταν καλό κάποιος που έχει καταλάβει τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται, να περιγράψει σε ένα post όλη την διαδικασία με τις εγκρίσεις και τις άδειες (που πάμε, με τι χαρτιά, από ποιον ζητάμε τι και με ποια σειρά).  ::  

Η πρόθεσή μου δεν είναι να "χώσω" κάποιον να το κάνει, απλά το προτείνω επειδή να πω την αλήθεια κάπου έχω χαθεί  ::  παρακολουθώντας το θέμα από την αρχή του σχεδόν...

----------


## bowie

Συμφωνώ με τον EOS ότι χρειάζεται ξεσκαρτάρισμα αλλά με τόσο flame και Off-topic που δημιουργούμε που να προλάβουν οι μοδς.

Στην απάντηση της, η ΕΕΤΤ επικαλείται:

τον νόμο 2801/2000 (στο φόρουμ υπάρχει ο 2831)
την 254/72 απόφαση της που δημοσιοποιήθηκε στο ΦΕΚ 895/Β/16-07-2002
την απόφαση 227/86 πάλι της ΕΕΤΤ
υπάρχουν αυτά??
Αναφέρει η ΕΕΤΤ ότι "καποιες" κεραίες-εγκαταστάσεις εξαιρούνται αδειοδότησης αλλά δεν διευκρινίζει από ποιον φορέα????


 ::  Banana Republic Rules Forever

----------


## nmout

o συνηγορος του πολιτη ειπε οτι θα γνωμοδοτησει επι της αποφασης της ενστασης για την νομιμοτητα της
τωρα δεν ασχολειται

----------


## EOS

τι έγινε τελικά με το πρόστιμο?
Έχει βγαλει κανένας άκρη με το τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να "νομιμοποιήσουμε" τα link μας?

----------


## nantito

Έλα ντε! Το θέμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό! Είναι δυνατόν να φας τέτοιο πρόστιμο και να τρέχεις και να μη φτάνεις με τις κεραίες wireless;! Δηλαδή μέχρι τώρα βασιζόμαστε στο "μη μας καρφώσει ο απέναντι" και όχι στο είμαστε νόμιμοι;

Έχετε την παραμικρή ιδέα τι θα σημαίνει αν αυτή η ιστορία δεν καταλήξει καλά;

(αλλά και για το όνομα του θεού δεν μπορούμε σε αυτή τη χώρα να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας; δηλαδή το γα****** το δίκιο σου δεν μπορείς να το βρεις; ΕΛΕΟΣ)

----------


## papashark

Tρελός είσαι ?

Στον σύλλογο έγινε μια ψηφοφορία για να δωθούν χρήματα να υποστηρίξουμε τον δικηγόρο του Nmout, η πλειοψηφία είχε διαλέξει τα 1500€ ενίσχυση.

Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα, εγώ που έσπρωχνα το θέμα πήρα ΒΑΝ, και το θέμα πνίγηκε.

Ο σύλλογος έδωσε μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα να αγοράσει Projector για τα workshops που δεν γίνονται, και servers με 4GB μνήμη για να πουλάει μούρη (γιατί χρήση δεν έχουν....)


Πάρτες το χαμπάρι, τον σύλλογο δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η νομιμοποίηση, ότι κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του, ......edit by sotiris: προκλητικα σχολια

----------


## dti

> Στον σύλλογο έγινε μια ψηφοφορία για να δωθούν χρήματα να υποστηρίξουμε τον δικηγόρο του Nmout, η πλειοψηφία είχε διαλέξει τα 1500€ ενίσχυση.
> 
> Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα, εγώ που έσπρωχνα το θέμα πήρα ΒΑΝ, και το θέμα πνίγηκε.


Καλά μην τα γράφεις έτσι, γιατί θα νομίζει κανένας οτι το ban το έφαγες επειδή υποστήριζες να δοθεί το ποσό για την υπεράσπιση του nmout.
Ενώ η αλήθεια είναι οτι η αιτία για το ban ήταν ο "Bernard"...

Πάντως νομίζω οτι ο nmout δεν είπε πουθενά οτι αποδέχεται την προσφορά μας για να κυνηγήσει το δίκιο του με την εμπλοκή δικηγόρου.
Επίσης νομίζω από αυτά που διάβασα στο αντίστοιχο topic του forum του twmn οτι ούτε τις δικές τους υποδείξεις ακολούθησε.
Βέβαια είναι απόλυτο δικαίωμά του να πράττει όπως νομίζει καλύτερα.
Αναμένουμε λοιπόν την τύχη της ένστασής του το Νοέμβριο.
Ωστόσο, από όλα αυτά που έχουν γίνει / γραφεί πιθανόν η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση να μην είναι απλά μια τυχαία καταγγελία. Πρέπει να είχε προηγηθεί κάτι μεταξύ nmout & γείτονα (που τον κατήγγειλε).

edit by sotiris : προκλητικα σχολια

----------


## sotiris

> Αναμένουμε λοιπόν την τύχη της ένστασής του το Νοέμβριο.
> Ωστόσο, από όλα αυτά που έχουν γίνει / γραφεί πιθανόν η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση να μην είναι απλά μια τυχαία καταγγελία. Πρέπει να είχε προηγηθεί κάτι μεταξύ nmout & γείτονα (που τον κατήγγειλε).


Θα μπορουσε ο Συλλογος, αντι να περιμενει το αποτελεσμα της ενστασης, να ρωτησει ενα δικηγορο σχετικο με τα θεματα αυτα (πολεοδομικα κλπ), και να μας ανακοινωσει το αποτελεσμα.

Το οτι η περιπτωση του Nmount δεν ειναι μια τυχαια καταγγελια, και εγω αυτο καταλαβα απο αυτα που γραφτηκαν, αλλα μια διαδικασια "αμυνας" αυτου που μενει κατω απο την ταρατσα που εστησε ο Nmount...δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε ησυχοι, ειδικα εαν οπως φαινεται το πραγμα το αποτελεσμα δεν θα ειναι ευνοικο και θα δημιουργηθει προηγουμενο που θα εχει αρνητικο αντικτυπο και στην δικια μας περιπτωση.

Θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο τον Συλλογο, να κινηθει με ολη του την ενεργεια, και να μην λυπηθει τα εξοδα, προκειμενου να ενημερωσει επισημα τα μελη του, σχετικα με: 
(ενδεικτικα ερωτηματα ειναι τα παρακατω)
τα της νομιμοποιησης των κομβων

το τι μπορουμε να κανουμε οταν υπαρχουν αντιρρησεις στο στησιμο κομβου στην ταρατσα

το τι μπορουμε να κανουμε εαν υπαρχει αυθαιρετο και βιαιο κατεβασμα των ιστων απο τους συγκατοικους της πολυκατοικιας

το τι μπορουμε να κανουμε εαν παρα τις διαφωνιες των συγκατοικων εμεις στησουμε τις κεραιες μας

το ισχυει εαν το καταστατικο λεει αποκλειστικα για μια κεραια στο δωμα

κλπ

κλπ


σχεδον σε ολα αυτα (και σε ακομα περισσοτερα ) εχουν δοθει κατα καιρους σε διαφορα σημεια στο φορουμ απαντησεις/προτασεις....αλλα ποτε δεν υπαρχουν μαζεμενα ολα αυτα σε ενα sticky thread το οποιο θα αποτελειται οχι απο οτι εχει καταφερει να βρει καθε ενας απο εμας, αλλα απο το στομα ενος νομικου/δικηγορου, ως επισημη απαντηση (με το ονοματεπωνυμο του δικηγορου και ενα τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας με αυτον) στο σχετικο ερωτημα του συλλογου σε αυτον.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark 
> 
> Στον σύλλογο έγινε μια ψηφοφορία για να δωθούν χρήματα να υποστηρίξουμε τον δικηγόρο του Nmout, η πλειοψηφία είχε διαλέξει τα 1500€ ενίσχυση.
> 
> 
> 
> O Nmout φάνηκε ότι δεν είχε πει όλα τα γεγονότα από την αρχή, άφησε το χρόνο να κυλήσει, έκανε τα αντίθετα από αυτά που τον συμβούλευαν. Π.χ είχε καθοδήγηση από τα μέλη της κοινότητας του για το τι να κάνει, αλλά και από της δικής μας (του έστειλε συμβουλή με το τι να κάνει για να μην πληρώσει το πρόστιμο, ο emel που δουλεύει η γυναίκα του στην πολεοδομία)
> 
> Κατά συνέπεια εμπλοκή μας σε μια υπόθεση που δεν την γνωρίζουμε, όχι μόνο δεν θα δημιουργούσε ευνοϊκό δεδικασμένο, αλλά είχε πιθανότητες για ατυχή κατάληξη.


Το ποστ του Νικητα επεσε πανω στο split των ασχετων στα off topic, οποτε το μετεφερα εδω ξανα.

----------


## lambrosk

Θα πρότεινα κάποιος απο Θεσσαλονίκη που ξέρει όλη την υπόθεση ακριβώς , να την ξεκαθαρίσει, γιατί απο ότι έχω μάθει ο nmout δεν έφαγε για τις κεραίες μόνο πρόστιμο αλλά και γιατί είχε προξενήσει με έναν πρόχειρο πύργο ζημιές και ήταν επικύνδυνος. 

Ετσι στο τέλος να έχουμε πλήρη, αντικειμενική και πραγματική εικόνα και όχι όσα μας συμφέρουν να πούμε για να δεχθούμε την βοήθεια των ομοιδών μας έχοντας όμως παρανομήσει...

----------


## nvak

Νομίζω ότι τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. 
Αυτοί που κυνήγησαν τον nmout δεν ήταν κάποιοι γείτονες αλλά ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας του !!! 

Στην περίπτωση του γείτονα ή της αυτεπάγγελτης κίνησης της πολεοδομίας αξίζει να το δούμε Συλλογικά. 

Στην περίπτωση της διένεξης μεταξύ των ενοίκων μιάς πολυκατοικίας, το πράγμα είναι πολύπλοκο και δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει τυπική υπόθεση για μάς .

----------


## nmout

> είχε καθοδήγηση από τα μέλη της κοινότητας του για το τι να κάνει, αλλά και από της δικής μας (του έστειλε συμβουλή με το τι να κάνει για να μην πληρώσει το πρόστιμο, ο emel που δουλεύει η γυναίκα του στην πολεοδομία)


τι μου ειπατε σχετικο παιδια και μου διεφυγε?
στειλτε μου με pm το τηλεφωνο οποιου δουλευει στην πολεοδομια
το μονο που μπορουσα να κανω ειναι ενσταση και αυτο εκανα και θα εκδικαστει τον νοεμβριο
οι συμβουλες που μου δοσανε γενικως ηταν να τα σταξω σε δικηγορους (που δεν ειχαν και εξιδικευση σε θεματα πολεοδομιας) η και σε μηχανικους για να βγαλω αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για τις κεραιες
και φυσικα προτιμησα να κανω ενσταση
ρωτησα αλλες πολεοδομιες γραπτως σχετικα και δεν πηρα απαντηση
ρωτησα και το τεε το ιδιο
ρωτησα και τον συνηγορο του πολιτη το ιδιο

----------


## sotiris

> Νομίζω ότι τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. 
> Αυτοί που κυνήγησαν τον nmout δεν ήταν κάποιοι γείτονες αλλά ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας του !!! 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση του γείτονα ή της αυτεπάγγελτης κίνησης της πολεοδομίας αξίζει να το δούμε Συλλογικά. 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση της διένεξης μεταξύ των ενοίκων μιάς πολυκατοικίας, το πράγμα είναι πολύπλοκο και δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει τυπική υπόθεση για μάς .


Νικο ασχετα απο ποιον γινεται μια καταγγελια, ειτε υπαρχει προσωπικη αντιδικια με αλλον ενοικο, ειτε αισθητικη παραφωνια στο ματι του απεναντι γειτονα, ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο...το θεμα και η ουσια παραμενει η ιδια...τι κανουμε ή τι εχουμε κανει ή τι πρεπει να κανουμε ή τι μποορυμε να κανουμε, εαν συμβει το ακατανομαστο σε καποιον κομβο μας, που πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εαν γινει η αρχη σε καποιον κομβο στο awmn οι εξελιξεις θα ειναι σαρωτικες...

Για τον λογο αυτο λεμε και ξαναλεμε, να επικεντρωθει το σωματειο μας σε αυτο το πολυ σοβαρο ζητημα, με οτι δυναμεις εχει και να δωσει απαντησεις στα μελη του, απαντησεις που να προκυπτουν οχι απο τις προσωπικες επιθυμιες και εκτιμησεις του καθενος μας, αλλα απο ανθρωπους ειδικους και σχετικους με την νομολογια για τα θεματα αυτα.

Με δυο κουβεντες να πληρωσει ο συλλογος για μια επισημη γνωματευση, σχετικα με ολα τα θολα θεματα που μας απασχολουν.

----------


## dti

> Με δυο κουβεντες να πληρωσει ο συλλογος για μια επισημη γνωματευση, σχετικα με ολα τα θολα θεματα που μας απασχολουν.


Και αφού έχουμε πληρώσει και πάρει μία αρνητική για μας γνωμάτευση, τί θα έχουμε πετύχει;
Θα έχουμε "πετάξει" τα όποια χρήματα έχει ο Σύλλογος (θα χρειαστούμε 3000+ ευρώ για τη γνωμάτευση...) και μετά τί;
Θα τα κατεβάσουμε μόνοι μας ή θα περιμένουμε να γίνει η καταγγελία πρώτα;

Από τη στιγμή που υπήρξε η γνωμάτευση της ΕΕΤΤ στην περίπτωση του nmout, η λύση είναι να πιέσουμε έμμεσα την όποια αρχή για να αποδεχθεί οτι αυτό που έχουμε ως hobby μας είναι όχι μόνο αποδεκτό κοινωνικά αλλά και μία εξέλιξη που πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθεί με νέα ευνοϊκή για μας νομοθεσία και όχι με διώξεις και ξεπερασμένους από τις διεθνείς εξελίξεις νόμους.

Γι αυτό και η προσέλκυση νέων μελών, το άνοιγμα του awmn σε συνεργασίες με τα εκπαιδευτικά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα και με τους Οργανισμούς Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης σε τοπικό επίπεδο, η κοινωνική αποδοχή του έργου μας και η ανάδειξή του, *είναι μονόδρομος*.

Αν είμαστε μόνοι μας, όσοι και να είμαστε 500, 700, 1000 θες; 
Είμαστε πολύ λίγοι και εύκολη λεία για το τέρας της γραφειοκρατίας και της αναχρονιστικής νομολογίας.

----------


## bchris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Με δυο κουβεντες να πληρωσει ο συλλογος για μια επισημη γνωματευση, σχετικα με ολα τα θολα θεματα που μας απασχολουν.
> 
> 
> Και αφού έχουμε πληρώσει και πάρει μία αρνητική για μας γνωμάτευση, τί θα έχουμε πετύχει;
> Θα έχουμε "πετάξει" τα όποια χρήματα έχει ο Σύλλογος (θα χρειαστούμε 3000+ ευρώ για τη γνωμάτευση...) και μετά τί;
> Θα τα κατεβάσουμε μόνοι μας ή θα περιμένουμε να γίνει η καταγγελία πρώτα;
> 
> ...


Κατσε ρε Δαμιανε...
Οπως εμεις εχουμε το hobby με το wifi, αυριο καποιοι μπορει να σκοτωνουν ανηλικα παιδια,
ή να βιαζουν παρθενες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα το νομιμοποιησουμε κι αυτο?

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε παιδιά , δηλαδή , αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα , αλλά το δημιουργεί ο ίδιος εμείς θα τον υποστηρίξουμε...? 

Εχω εγώ δηλαδή τον ιστό μου στον αέρα χωρίς αντιρίδες χωρίς τίποτα, και συμβαίνει ένα απλό, πέφτει το πιατάκι κάτω και σπάει εναν ηλιακό, που κάλιστα θα μπορούσε να χε ανοιξει και κάνα κεφάλι, και επειδή δεν βγάζουν ακρη μαζί μου οι ένοικοι γιατί εγω μπορεί να τα μαζέψω , και να κάνω τον άσχετο... και τον &*^$# , τότε αποφασίζουν και μου κάνουν μια καταγγελία για να ελεχθούν οι κεραίες μου....

Ποιος διασφαλίζει όποιον πάρει το μέρος μου το τι έχει συμβεί πραγματικά; οι δικές μου δηλώσεις....???  ::

----------


## dti

> Κατσε ρε Δαμιανε...
> Οπως εμεις εχουμε το hobby με το wifi, αυριο καποιοι μπορει να σκοτωνουν ανηλικα παιδια,
> ή να βιαζουν παρθενες      
> Θα το νομιμοποιησουμε κι αυτο?


Σαφώς όχι... αλλά μήπως είναι καιρός να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία που διέπει το hobby μας, από τη στιγμή που αυτό υφίσταται πλέον των 3 ετών, απασχολεί μερικές χιλιάδες άτομα ανά την Ελλάδα, σε όλες τις μεγάλες πόλεις και σίγουρα εντάσσεται μέσα στην επιδιωκόμενη από την Πολιτεία αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας;
Εμείς είμαστε οι γνήσιοι εκφραστές της ευρυζωνικής κουλτούρας και σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει αυτό να το "διαφημίσουμε", ώστε όχι μόνο να γίνει γνωστό αλλά και κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, σε σημείο που η νομοθεσία θα νοιώσει την ανάγκη να αναπροσαρμοστεί.

----------


## sotiris

> Ρε παιδιά , δηλαδή , αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα , αλλά το δημιουργεί ο ίδιος εμείς θα τον υποστηρίξουμε...? 
> 
> Εχω εγώ δηλαδή τον ιστό μου στον αέρα χωρίς αντιρίδες χωρίς τίποτα, και συμβαίνει ένα απλό, πέφτει το πιατάκι κάτω και σπάει εναν ηλιακό, που κάλιστα θα μπορούσε να χε ανοιξει και κάνα κεφάλι, και επειδή δεν βγάζουν ακρη μαζί μου οι ένοικοι γιατί εγω μπορεί να τα μαζέψω , και να κάνω τον άσχετο... και τον &*^$# , τότε αποφασίζουν και μου κάνουν μια καταγγελία για να ελεχθούν οι κεραίες μου....
> 
> Ποιος διασφαλίζει όποιον πάρει το μέρος μου το τι έχει συμβεί πραγματικά; οι δικές μου δηλώσεις....???


Λαμπρο, θα εχεις ακουσει προφανως την παροιμια "μαζι με τα ξερα καιγονται και τα χλωρα", ακομη και εαν δεν μας εξασφαλιζει κανεις και για τιποτα, εαν βγουν καταδικαστικες αποφασεις θα λειτουργησουν κατα μας.

Δαμιανε, δεν ειναι μονο η γνωματευση της ΕΕΤΤ στο θεμα nmount που μας απασχολει....εσυ και αλλοι εχουν ποσταρει διαφορες χρονικες στιγμες μερικα διασπαρτα κειμενα απο νομους/νομοσχεδια/αποφασεις που στηριζουν λιγο το παρανομο της θεσης μας, ειναι παραλογο να υπαρχει ενα τοπικ-υπομνημα στο οποιο θα υπαρχει μια επισημη γνωμοδοτηση σχετικα με ολα τα προβληματα μας?

θα ηταν ασχημο να βγει καποια στιγμη το ΔΣ και να κανει μια ανακοινωση στην οποια καποιος δικηγορος/πολιτικος μηχανικος επωνυμα και υπευθυνα θα παιρνει θεση για το τι :

[1] κανουμε οταν εχουμε προβλημα με την πολυκατοικια ή τους γειτονους, σε τι νομους και αποφασεις μπορουμε να στηρικτουμε για να συνεχισουμε το στησιμο του κεραιοσυστηματος, ασχετως της γνωμης των υπολοιπων που δεν συμφωνουν.

[2] κανουμε εαν συμβει αυθαιρετο και βιαιο κατεβασμα των κεραιων μας

[3] τι δικαιωματα εχουμε εαν ερθει η αστυνομια σπιτι μας με ή χωρις την ΕΕΤΤ 

[4] κανουμε για να παρουμε αδεια απο την ΕΕΤΤ και τι χρειαζεται απο την πολεοδομια ή τι πιθανον χρειαζεται και στο ΥΜΕ

[5] εαν θεωρουμαστε τελικα μελη μια ομαδας και εντασσομαστε στο καθεστως "ιδια χρηση" ή η καραμελα που πιπιλαμε τοσο καιρο και εχουμε στηριξει τοσα πολλα πανω της, δεν εχει νομικο στηριγμα.

Τα παραπανω ειναι ενδεικτικα (εαν κατσουμε και τα μαζεψουμε θα βγει μεγαλος καταλογος) και σιγουρα ολοι καταλαβαινουμε και νιωθουμε μια ανασφαλεια γυρω απο το θεμα, που προκυπτει απο αγνοια και μη ενημερωση.

Θα με ικανοποιουσε αφανταστα εαν ο συλλογος, στον οποιο ανηκω, ενεργουσε προς αυτην την κατευθυνση, με ενημερωνε εγκαιρα και εγκυρα, με στηριζε στο οποιο προβλημα ειχα σχετικα με το awmn και την κοινωνια/πολιτεια κλπ 

Να εισαι σιγουρος, και εσυ και ο Κλαδακης, οτι τοτε θα γραφτουνε πολλοι περισσοτεροι (ουσιαστικα μελη) στον συλλογο, απο την καραμελα του ιντερνετ που εχει ξετυλιξει τωρα ο συλλογος και προσπαθει να μαζεψει μελη.

Επισης συμφωνω με αυτο που λες οτι εαν αλλαξει η νομοθεσια που μας αφορα σαφως και ολα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα για εμας, αλλα αυτο ειναι μια διαδικασια πολυ παραξενη, πολυ χρονοβορα, χρειαζεται πολλες και καλες γνωριμιες...ισως το ευκολοτερο θα ειναι να βρεθει ενας πολιτικος για να κανει καποια τροπολογια σε καποιο ασχετο νομοσχεδιο το οποιο θα υπογραφει σιγουρα στην Βουλη, που θα μας λυνει αρκετα προβληματα....αλλα ολα αυτα δεν τα βλεπω εφικτα σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα με τις παρουσες συνθηκες.
Ας φροντισουμε εμεις να μην δινουμε τροφη για σχολια κλπ, το πρωτο βημα για αυτο ειναι να γινουμε νομιμοι (ΕΕΤΤ και ΥΜΕ), και υστερα σαν νομιμοι πλεον και σαν μερικες χιλιαδες ατομα Πανελλαδικα, μπορουμε να ελπιζουμε σε αλλαγη του νομου.

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιος που να μην θελει καποια στιγμη το δικτυο να ταυτιστει με τον συλλογο (ποσοτικα και ποιοτικα), αλλα ας γινει αυτο με σωστο τροπο, με σωστες κινησεις, χωρις να ανοιγουμε δεκαδες μετωπα με φορεις που στην συνεχεια θα τους χρειαστουμε διπλα μας, χωρις να κλεινουμε πορτες σε ισχυρους ανθρωπους που θα μπορουσαν να μας βοηθησουν, να πουν εστω μια καλη κουβεντα για το awmn. Εαν θυμαμαι καλα απο την 1η ΓΣ ενας βασικος λογος υπαρξης του συλλογου ηταν η εκπροσωπηση του δικτυου στους δημοσιους φορεις και οι κινησεις που πρεπει να γινουν για να νομιμοποιησουμε τους κομβους μας.

----------


## nmout

α) οποιος εχει wifi μπορει πληρωσει μηχανικο να βγαλει αδεια απο πολεοδομια και ΕΕΤΤ
οποιος εχει δορυφορικη μπορει να πληρωσει μηχανικο βγαλει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια

β) εναλακτικα μπορουμε να επιδιωξουμε να αποδειξουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει νομος που να απαιτει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για τις παραπανω κεραιες
και να πουμε στην εεττ να ενταξει το ερασιτεχνικο wifi στην κατηγορια κεραιων που δεν χρειαζονται αδεια

συγκρινετε αθροιστικα το κοστος των 2 παραπανω περιπρωσεων και αποφασιστε

ειναι στα σκαρια τωρα νεος πολεοδομικος νομος και ειναι ευκαιρια τωρα να ενταχθει και αυτο

----------


## sotiris

nmount αυτα που λες ειναι ασχετα απο το τι λεει το καταστατικο της πολυκατοικιας ή εχουν καποια αλληλεπιδραση με αυτο?

εαν υπαρχει στα σκαρια καποιος πολεοδομικος νομος, ειναι πραγματι ευκαιρια, να ενωσουμε ολοι τις δυναμεις μας, μηπως βρεθει καποια ακρη ωστε να περαστει καποια τροπολογια που να αφορα τα ερασιτεχνικα κεραιοσυστηματα μας.

----------


## cdthelw

α) οποιος εχει wifi μπορει πληρωσει μηχανικο να βγαλει αδεια απο πολεοδομια και ΕΕΤΤ 
οποιος εχει δορυφορικη μπορει να πληρωσει μηχανικο βγαλει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια 

+1

β) εναλακτικα μπορουμε να επιδιωξουμε να αποδειξουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει νομος που να απαιτει αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για τις παραπανω κεραιες 
και να πουμε στην εεττ να ενταξει το ερασιτεχνικο wifi στην κατηγορια κεραιων που δεν χρειαζονται αδεια 

Πρέπει να έχει κανονισμό η πολεοδομία ,η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία για κατασκευές πάνω απο δώμα (Δυστηχώς δεν χαρακτηρίζονται εγκαταστάσεις ). Για να το γράψω διαφορετικά οποιαδήποτε άδεια να δώσει η ΕΕΤΤ δεν συμπληρώνει την απαίτηση για άδεια απο την πολεοδομία ακόμα και αυτό με τα τέσσερα μέτρα όριο .

GREEK REALITY  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ειναι στα σκαρια τωρα νεος πολεοδομικος νομος και ειναι ευκαιρια τωρα να ενταχθει και αυτο


Η πολεοδομική νομοθεσία δεν ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα.

Αυτά καλύπτονται από τον ΓΟΚ (Γενικό Οικοδομικό Κανονισμό)

Πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει ο ΓΟΚ ;

----------


## vegos

> Πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει ο ΓΟΚ ;


Πέρσυ άλλαξε... Σε 5-10 χρόνια πάλι...

----------


## nmout

σωτηρη δεν εχουμε καταστατικο

cdthelo τι εννοεις "Πρέπει να έχει κανονισμό η πολεοδομία "

mauve κατι ακουω στην tv για τον Σουφλια και νεο τροπο στις αδειες απο πολεοδομια 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 083266.htm

vegos αριθμο φεκ η νομου?

----------


## MAuVE

> mauve κατι ακουω στην tv για τον Σουφλια και νεο τροπο στις αδειες απο πολεοδομια


Ασχετο τότε. Μην περιμένεις να περάσει ρύθμιση σ΄αυτό.

Είναι καθαρά θέμα ΓΟΚ και η πρακτική που ακολουθείται στην αναθεώρησή του είναι να γίνεται κωδικοποιημένα και συνολικά και όχι αποσπασματικά και τμηματικά.

----------


## cdthelw

cdthelo τι εννοεις "Πρέπει να έχει κανονισμό η πολεοδομία " 

Η πολεοδομία δεν έχει κανονισμό για Wifi κεραίες , την έλλειψη την καλύπτει απο γενικές διατάξεις (άδεια για οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή, περιορισμός μέγιστου ύψους κλπ) κρίμα γιατί υπήρξα προφητικός στο θέμα . 


> αλλά πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας.



Απο παλιό μου Post Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Νοέ 09, 2004 12:17 am 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6177&start=15

κάνω και ενα copy paste 

Ο Ifaistos σωστά έγραψε ότι για την ΕΕΤΤ και μέχρι 4 μέτρα δεν απαιτείται άδεια απο την πολεοδομία, ΑΛΛΑ απο που μετράν τα 4 μέτρα εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ?? εάν λάβουμε υπόψη τα αντίστοιχα πολεοδομικά νομοσχέδια (ΓΟΚ.. Γενικός Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός) τότε απο το δάπεδο της ταράτσας πρέπει να μετράται.(Προσοχή η απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου και ο μηχανολογικός εξοπλισμός μπορούν να είναι άνω του μέγιστου ύψους κτιρίου) βλέπε ΓΟΚ .. http://www.minenv.gr/1/13/131/13108/g13108250.html 
Στη συνέχεια όσο αφορά τις κεραίες τηλεόρασης κλπ 
http://www.minenv.gr/1/13/131/13108/g13108255.html 
"ζ) αλεξικέραυνα, κεντρικές κεραίες τηλεοράσεων και ραδιοφώνων που μπορεί να εξέχουν και πέρα από το ιδεατό στερεό της παρ. 6 του άρθρου 250" 
επίσης ... 
"3. Ειδικές απαγορευτικές διατάξεις κατισχύουν του παρόντος άρθρου." 
Στο ίδιο Link 
Τώρα τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω είναι αυτό που έχουμε ΑΛΛΑ υπάρχει 
διάταξη για Κατασκευές σταθμών ραδιοεπικοινωνίας.. 
http://www.minenv.gr/1/13/131/13108/g13108274.html 

Που φυσικά αναφέρεται για μεγάλες κατασκευές για μένα ώς Μηχανικός 
είναι δύο θέματα κανονικά για άνω των 4 μέτρων καλό είναι για να εξασφαλιστεί η ΕΕΤΤ για να μην φύγει καμία κεραία να ζητά άδεια απο την πολεοδομία αλλά στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων λόγω ελαφριάς κατασκευής σηκώνεται εύκολα ιστός με μεγάλο ύψος με την βοήθεια αντιρήδων και ΔΕΝ είναι λογικό να γίνεται στατική μελέτη για την πολεοδομία * αλλά πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας.* 
Επίσης άλλο θέμα είναι το αισθητικό κομάτι όπου ζητήται άδεια για απο την ΕΠΑΕ (Επιτροπή Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου) 
"4. Για την έγκριση τοποθέτησης των παραπάνω εγκαταστάσεων σε εντός ή εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές ειδικής προστασίας π.χ. περιοχές της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 250 και της παρ. 4 του άρθρου 445 απαιτείται η σύμφωνη γνώμη των κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιων υπηρεσιών ή και της ΕΠΑΕ." 

Βέβαια αυτά όλα είναι πταίσματα γιατί έχουν γίνει τρελές παρανομίες στις πολεοδομίες γενικά

----------


## cdthelw

> mauve κατι ακουω στην tv για τον Σουφλια και νεο τροπο στις αδειες απο πολεοδομια 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 083266.htm


Είναι κληρονομιά  :: 

Νόμος 3212 Τεύχος πρώτο Αρ. Φύλλου 308/ 31 ΔΕΚ 2003

Δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί μέχρι σήμερα , είναι κάτι μικρά θεματάκια ευθυνών .
Τώρα τι θα βγάλει ?? (πάντως δεν έχει σχέση με ΓΟΚ) και τα δικά σου.

----------


## vegos

> vegos αριθμο φεκ η νομου?


Μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση μου έβγαλε αυτό εδώ..

Για ψάξε κι εσύ, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι το σωστό...

----------


## papashark

> ...





> β. δομικών κατασκευών (μεταλλικών πυλώνων, ιστών, δικτυωμάτων κλπ) για την τοποθέτηση κεραιών εκπομπής ή και λήψης ραδιοηλεκτρικών σημάτων πάνω από το μέγιστο ύψος και το ιδεατό στερεό, ως εξής:


Eγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι σκ@τ@ είναι το ιδεατό στερεό, γιατί από όσα διαβασα, όσο δεν περνάς το ιδεατό στερεό και το μέγιστο ύψος, μπορεί να μην χρειάζεσε άδεια....

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν το αφήνετε το θέμα λιγάκι στην ησυχία του…. Ή βγάλτε μια γνωμάτευση… η πολεμήστε εκεί που πρέπει και όταν πρέπει… όχι εδώ μέσα!

Φαντασθείτε κάποιον άσχετο να διαβάζει εδώ που είναι και λίγο στραβό κεφάλι, με οποιαδήποτε ιδιότητα και χαρακτήρα…

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που καρδιοχτυπούν κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνει αυτό το thread στην λίστα… σεβασθείτε τους ! Είναι και αυτό για το καλό μας…  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Eγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι σκ@τ@ είναι το ιδεατό στερεό, γιατί από όσα διαβασα, όσο δεν περνάς το ιδεατό στερεό και το μέγιστο ύψος, μπορεί να μην χρειάζεσε άδεια....


Απο οτι γνωριζω το ιδεατο στερεο ειναι μια εννοια που μπηκε το 1985 στον ΓΟΚ, και εαν θυμαμαι καλα υπολογιζεται εως εξης:
μετραμε το μηκος απο την οικοδομικη γραμμη της μιας ακρης μεχρι την οικοδομικη γραμμη της απεναντης ακρης του δρομου και πολλαπασιαζουμε με το 1.5 για να βρουμε το μεγιστο υψος του ιδεατου στερεου, εκτος και εαν το μεγιστο υψος οριζεται με αλλον τροπο, οπως για παραδειγμα σε μερικες περιοχες αναφερεται ρητα οτι το υψος των οικοδομων θα ειναι 11μ.

Οι οροι δομησης για διαφορα πραγματα που γινονται στην ταρατσα και στον δωμα ειναι στους νομους:Ν.2075/92 , Ν.2145/93 άρθρο 24α και Ν.2801/00 

Ενας συναδελφος πολιτκος μηχανικος μου ειπε οτι στην αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου (ταρατσα του δωματος) δεν επιτρεπεται να εγκατασταθει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο κεραια tv. Επισης μου ειπε οτι η μονη κατασκευη που δεν θελει αδεια και δεν εξαιρειται βασει καποιας νομολογιας (πχ κεραια ραδιοερασιτεχνη) ειναι οι ηλιακοι θερμοσιφωνες και αυτο εχει γινει για να δωθει κινητρο εγκαταστασης τους, ολα τα αλλα (πχ δορυφορικα πιατα, πιατα nova κλπ) κανονικα πρεπει να εχουν αδεια.

Υπαρχει καποιος πολιτικος μηχανικος να επιβεβαιωσει ή μη τα παραπανω?

----------


## nvak

> Eγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι σκ@τ@ είναι το ιδεατό στερεό, γιατί από όσα διαβασα, όσο δεν περνάς το ιδεατό στερεό και το μέγιστο ύψος, μπορεί να μην χρειάζεσε άδεια....


Σε ένα οικόπεδο υπάρχει ο συντελεστής κάλυψης, το μέγιστο ύψος οικοδομής, ο συντελεστής δόμησης, πρασιά, απόσταση δ κλπ 
Αν σχεδιάσουμε ένα όγκο λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν τους *περιορισμούς* όλων των συντελεστών εκτός του συντελεστή δόμησης αυτόν τον ονομάζουμε ιδεατό στερεό. Μέσα σε αυτό τον όγκο επιτρέπεται να κτίσουμε. 
Συνήθως αυτός δεν είναι ένα ορθογώνιο παραληλόγραμμο αλλά ένα πιό σύνθετο σχήμα. π.χ. όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε όροφο απομακρυνόμαστε απο το πεζοδρόμιο.
Μερικές φορές στο ιδεατό στερεό δεν χωράν όλα τα επιτρεπόμενα τετραγωνικά δόμησης του συντελεστή δόμησης. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση χτίζουμε μόνο όσο μας επιτρέπει το ιδεατό στερεό. 
Συνήθως όμως (όταν ο συντελεστής δόμησης είναι μικρός) το ιδεατό στερεό είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο της οικοδομής.

----------


## gadgetakias

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που κατάλαβα (μπορεί και λάθος).

Οτι κάποιος πολιτικός μηχανικός μπορεί να μας βγάλει άδεια για τα κεραιοσυστήματα για να είμαστε νόμιμοι. Πόσο κοστίζει μία τέτοια άδεια;

Σαν ιδέα είναι ότι μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποιο μηχανικό (ίσως και κάποιον φοιτητή από εδώ μέσα), με αμοιβή, να το ψάξει και να μας βγάλει μία γνωμάτευση. Να μας πει από εκεί και πέρα αν υπάρχει ή όχι ανάγκη άδειας και να μας δώσει μία τάξη μεγέθους τιμής.

Τα έξοδα της γνωμάτευσης μπορούν να καλυφθούν από τον σύλλογο καθώς και πιθανό ποσοστό επί του ποσού της αδείας.

Ετσι αν για παράδειγμα με 100-150 ευρώ μπορώ να είμαι νόμιμος για το κεραιοσύστημά μου, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα το κάνουν και θα τελειώνει η υπόθεση.

Αντί να χρηματοδοτεί ο σύλλογος δικηγόρους για υποθέσεις domain, ας δώσει κάποια χρήματα για κάτι που έχουμε όλοι και όλοι θεωρητικά κινδυνεύουμαι με πρόστιμα.

----------


## dti

> Ενας συναδελφος πολιτκος μηχανικος μου ειπε οτι στην αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου (ταρατσα του δωματος) δεν επιτρεπεται να εγκατασταθει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο κεραια tv. Επισης μου ειπε οτι η μονη κατασκευη που δεν θελει αδεια και δεν εξαιρειται βασει καποιας νομολογιας (πχ κεραια ραδιοερασιτεχνη) ειναι οι ηλιακοι θερμοσιφωνες *και αυτο εχει γινει για να δωθει κινητρο εγκαταστασης τους*, ολα τα αλλα (πχ δορυφορικα πιατα, πιατα nova κλπ) κανονικα πρεπει να εχουν αδεια.
> 
> Υπαρχει καποιος πολιτικος μηχανικος να επιβεβαιωσει ή μη τα παραπανω?


Είπες τις σωστές λέξεις, που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν δικαιολογία κι εμείς προκειμένου να πετύχουμε τη νομιμοποίηση των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας.
Ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας δεν θέλουν;
Κίνητρα για τη διείσδυση του ευρυζωνικού internet δεν δίνουν π.χ. με γενναία επιδότηση προς τους φοιτητές;

Ε, ας διεκδικήσουμε κι εμείς την παροχή ανάλογων κινήτρων για τα κεραιοσυστήματά μας.
Άλλωστε, το γεγονός οτι έχει αναφερθεί μέσα στη Βουλή από τον πρώην Υπουργό Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών κ. Βερελή οτι η Ελλάδα είναι πρώτη σε "ελεύθερους κόμβους" στο Internet αλλά τελευταία σε διείσδυση του Internet, αυτό κάτι σημαίνει και μπορούμε να το επικαλεστούμε επίσης.

----------


## SPIROS

Μετα την πολεοδομια σου μενει και η ΕΕΤΤ.
ασε που στην πολεοδομια αμα αρχισεις δεν τελειωνεις ποτε. Ενας νεος,χωρις παρεξηγηση, δεν θα βγαλει ποτε ακρη με την πολεοδομια  ::  

Παντως θα ηταν καλο να εχουμε μια αποψη ενος πολιτικου μηχανικου. Εγω εχω ηδη βαλει ανθρωπο να ψαχνει αφου ο συλλογος εθελοτυφλει και μαλλον δεν τον απασχολει η νομιμοτητα...

----------


## nvak

> ... αφου ο συλλογος εθελοτυφλει και μαλλον δεν τον απασχολει η νομιμοτητα...


Εγώ λέω να τους απολύσουμε αυτούς του Συλλόγου και να προσλάβουμε νέους. Τζάμπα μας πέρνουν το 50αρι.  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Δεν ειμαι γραμμενος στον συλλογο οποτε δεν μου πεφτει λογος που παει το 50αρι σας.Ομως ο συλλογος στις ελευθερες ενοτητες του forum, στις οποιες εχω προσβαση, ασχολειται αυτη την στιγμη μονο με την παροχη internet και οχι με την νομιμοποιηση των κομβων.
Αν στις κρυφες ενοτητες ασχολειται με αυτο, δεν ειμαι σε θεση να το γνωριζω

nvak δεν σε ειρωνευτικα, ουτε σε γνωριζω. Περιμενω τουλαχιστον μια σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση.

----------


## nmout

ξερει κανεις κανεναν εκει μεσα?

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά, σας παραπέμπουμε λόγω αρμοδιότητας
στην Δ/νση Οικοδομικών & Κτιριοδομικών Κανονισμών (ΔΟΚΚ) του Υπουργείου μας,
στην οποία διαβιβάζεται και το παρόν. Παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με:

ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ/ΔΟΚK

Μεσογείων & Τρικάλων 36

11526 ΑΘΗΝΑ

Τηλ. 210-6929011, 6913407



----- Original Message ----- 
From: Moutsakis, Nikos 
To: [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Sent: Monday, August 29, 2005 4:24 PM
Subject: ADEIA APO POLEODOMIA


Γεια σας 

Παρακαλω να με πληροφορησετε αν απαιτειται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια για τοποθετηση α) δορυφορικης κεραιας και β) κεραιας δικτυου υπολογιστων στην ταρατσα της πολυκατοικιας.

Αν απαιτειται βασει ποιου νομου, και τι απαιτειται να προσκομισει ο ενδιαφερομενος στην πολεοδομια για την εκδοση της αδειας

Αν δεν ειστε αρμοδιοι παρακαλω δοστε μου e-mail καποιου αρμοδιου 

ευχαριστω

----------


## nvak

> nvak δεν σε ειρωνευτικα, ουτε σε γνωριζω. Περιμενω τουλαχιστον μια σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση.


Ούτε εγώ SPIROS. Προσπάθησα με έμμεσο τρόπο να σου πώ, ότι τα πάντα εδώ μέσα και στο σύλλογο, γίνονται σε εθελοντική βάση. Δυστυχώς κανένας μέχρι σήμερα δεν πήρε σβάρνα τις πολεοδομίες και τα υπουργεία για να μαζέψει πληροφορίες. Αυτή η δουλειά δεν είναι ευχάριστη όπως το να στήνουμε λινκ και έτσι δεν υπήρξε ακόμη ο εθελοντής.
Η διοίκηση του σωματείου δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κανέναν να το κάνει. Μπορεί ίσως να πληρώσει επαγγελματία, αλλά πίστεψέ με, είναι ρίσκο για αυτούς η επιλογή του, η ανάθεση, η αμοιβή του και τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχουμε.

----------


## SPIROS

nvak στην ζωη δεν κανουμε μονο αυτο που μας αρεσει.Θα συμφωνησεις επισης οτι δεν ειναι σοφρων να "χτιζουμε παλατια στην αμμο". 
Φαντασου να εχεις στησει με κοπο εναν σωστο κομβο και να ερθει καποιος να στα διαλυσει ολα σε μια στιγμη.(εχει ηδη γινει αρα γνωριζουμε ολοι πως ειναι, απο μακρια τουλαχιστον αφου μονο ενας εχει γνωρισει απο κοντα τετοια πικρα...)




> Μπορεί ίσως να πληρώσει επαγγελματία, αλλά πίστεψέ με, είναι ρίσκο για αυτούς η επιλογή του, η ανάθεση, η αμοιβή του και τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχουμε.


Ενα ΔΣ επιλεγεται για να παιρνει και δυσκολες αποφασεις!Ο στρουθοκαμηλισμος δεν απεδωσε ποτε.

----------


## nmout

> Δυστυχώς κανένας μέχρι σήμερα δεν πήρε σβάρνα τις πολεοδομίες και τα υπουργεία για να μαζέψει πληροφορίες.


δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, η δουλεια γινεται και με e-mail η fax και τηλεφωνο (τοπικο)

----------


## sotiris

> Η διοίκηση του σωματείου δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κανέναν να το κάνει. Μπορεί ίσως να πληρώσει επαγγελματία, αλλά πίστεψέ με, είναι ρίσκο για αυτούς η επιλογή του, η ανάθεση, η αμοιβή του και τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχουμε.


μπορει ομως να ζητησει την γνωμη των μελων του δικτυου για ενα τοσο σοβαρο θεμα που μας απασχολει ολους το ιδιο.
για παραδειγμα μπορει το ΔΣ να κανει μια ψηφοφορια (εκτος συλλογου) που να ρωταει τα μελη του δικτυου εαν επιθυμουν να φροντισει να βρει καποιον επαγγελματια, να του αναθεσει την δουλεια, να τον πληρωσει και να εχει τα αποτελεσματα που χρειαζομαστε ολοι μας, σχετικα με τα θεματα που μας απασχολουν.

εαν λοιπον τα μελη του δικτυου υπερψηφισουν μια τετοια προταση, πριν αυτη γινει, τοτε θα ειναι συνυπευθυνα στην ληψη της αποφασης, στην εφαρμογη της και στο κοστος της και δεν θα υπαρχει κανενα ρισκο για το ΔΣ.

----------


## argi

@SPIROS

Όπου ακούω για "δύσκολες αποφάσεις" προβλέπω "ευκολη κριτική"...


@rg!

----------


## nvak

> μπορει το ΔΣ να κανει μια ψηφοφορια (εκτος συλλογου) που να ρωταει τα μελη του δικτυου εαν επιθυμουν *να φροντισει* να βρει καποιον επαγγελματια, να του αναθεσει την δουλεια, να τον πληρωσει και να εχει τα αποτελεσματα που χρειαζομαστε ολοι μας, σχετικα με τα θεματα που μας απασχολουν.


Δυστυχώς και εδώ χρειάζονται εθελοντές και συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις. 
- Πρέπει να περιγραφεί με λεπτομέρεια το πρόβλημα και το έργο που θα ανατεθεί. 
- Πρέπει να γίνει έρευνα για να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος επαγγελματίας που θα αναλάβει το έργο.
- Πρέπει να γίνει επίβλεψη της δουλειάς του και παροχή πληροφοριών.

Ποιοί είναι πρόθυμοι να τα αναλάβουν ?

Σημ. Από όσο έχω ακούσει και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα, έχουν κάποια πείρα και έχουν οργανωθεί λίγο καλύτερα απο μας σ' αυτό το θέμα, προσφέροντας υποστήριξη στα μέλη κατά περίπτωση.

----------


## SPIROS

Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες εξαιρουνται απο την αναγκη αδειοδοτησης απο την πολεοδομια για την εγκατασταση κεραιοσυστηματων στις τοποθεσιες που αυτοι εχουν δηλωσει εκ των προτερων (και αναγραφονται στην αδεια τους) ως προσωπικους ραδιοερασιτεχνικους σταθμους.

Οι συχνοτητες στις οποιες μπορουν να εκπεμπουν ειναι αυστηρα προκαθορισμενες, αναλογα με την αδεια (υπαρχουν δυο κατηγοριες). 

Μεσα σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες δεν ανηκουν οι 2.4GHz, ουτε οι 5GHz. 

Ομως οι εγκαταστασεις κεραιοσυστηματων ειναι εξισου ογκωδης με τις δικες μας και συνεπως, απο πολεοδομικης αποψεως, μπορουν να εξισωθουν. Αυτη η εξισωση ειναι αρκετα σημαντικη, χωρις ακομα να εχω απτες αποδειξεις οτι μπορει να γινει δεκτη απο την πολεοδομια.

Τωρα μην ακουω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να περιγραφει το προβλημα γιατι δεν ειμαστε παιδια του δημοτικου.Εχω περιγραψει τηλεφωνικα το προβλημα σε 3-4 ανθρωπους μεχρι στιγμης.Μηπως να στειλω στην εδρα ταχυδρομικα μια ηχογραφημενη περιγραφη? Οπως ειπε και ο nmout, πολλα γινονται και τηλεφωνικα, πολλα περισσοτερα νομιζουμε, αρκει να μην βαριομαστε!

----------


## nmout

> Μεσα σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες δεν ανηκουν οι 2.4GHz, ουτε οι 5GHz.


εισαι σιγουρος?
ποιες ειναι οι συχνοτητες?
υπαρχει καποιο ιντερνετ λινκ που να το λεει?

----------


## SPIROS

Ενα ιντερνετικο λινκ που βρηκα στα γρηγορα ειναι αυτο(γενικα για να δεις ποιες ειναι, δεν βρηκα τωρα τον κανονισμο ιντερνετικα):

http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/foreigner.htm

Εχει σημασια να δεις και την διαμορφωση στην οποια επιτρεπεται εκπομπη, δεν καλυπτεται το WiFi.

Επ ευκαιριας βλεπω οτι δεν χρειαζεται και καποια ιδιαιτερη γνωματευση για να δουμε τι χρειαζομαστε.Απλα κολαμε σε ενα εγγραφο που λεγεται "Μελετη περιβαντολογικων επιπτωσεων"

nmout εχεις βαλει καποιον να σου κανει μια τετοια μελετη?εχει καποιος μια προχειρη μελετη για κεραιες ασυρματης επικοινωνιας?

----------


## Achille

> Μεσα σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες δεν ανηκουν οι 2.4GHz, ουτε οι 5GHz.


Σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ υπάρχουν ραδιοερασιτεχνικές χρήσεις για την μπάντα των 2.4GHz, και για ορισμένα κομμάτια των 5GHz.

Απλά το spread spectrum δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτές.

Από απόψεως πολεοδομίας, δεν την ενδιαφέρει τι χρήση κάνεις στις κεραίες, γιατί δεν μπορεί να το ελένξει. Εφόσον είσαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και οι κεραίες βρίσκονται στον σταθμό σου, η πολεοδομία δεν έχει τρόπο να ελένξει με τι διαμόρφωση εκπέμπουν (ούτε την ενδιαφέρει).

----------


## SPIROS

@Achille και εγω αυτο νομιζα, δυστυχως δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι τα πραγματα. Απο αυτα που εμαθα, το πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη δεν καλυπτει αφου απαιτουνται και αλλα χαρτια.

Για την καλυψη συμφωνουμε οτι μας καλυπτει η συχνοτητα αλλα οχι η διαμορφωση

----------


## nmout

> nmout εχεις βαλει καποιον να σου κανει μια τετοια μελετη?


αν ειναι να πληρωνω μηχανικους και δικηγορους για μια κεραια καλυτερα να την ξεστησω
στην πολεοδομια ειδα και 1 αιτηση αλλοδαπου να ρωταει τι χρειαζεται για εγκριση δορυφορικου πιατου, και εχοντας υποψη μελετες απο μηχανικους γελουσαν ολοι και οι υπαλληλοι της πολεοδομιας

----------


## Sam_GR

Δηλαδη αν βάλω στην ταράτσα μου δορυφορική πρέπει να βγάλω άδεια;

----------


## sotiris

> Δηλαδη αν βάλω στην ταράτσα μου δορυφορική πρέπει να βγάλω άδεια;


Εμενα ετσι μου ειπαν, και μαλιστα μου ειπε ενας, καπως πιο πονηρος, οτι εαν θελω να βαλω κεραια για το nova να ζητησω απο την εταιρεια που το πουλαει και το εγκαθιστα να μου δωσουν ενα χαρτι που να λεει οτι αναλαμβανουν αυτοι καθε προστιμο που πιθανον προκυψει απο καταγγελια ή οτιδηποτε αλλο και εχει να κανει με την μη αδειοδοτηση εγκαταστασης της κεραιας στην ταρατσα.

Παντως στην nova που τηλεφωνησα δεν ηξεραν ή εκαναν πως δεν ηξεραν τιποτα.

----------


## nmout

απαιτειται αδεια εγαταστασης απο την εεττ για τις κεραιες wifi ακομα και αν ειναι client με 1 stella κατω απο 4 μ υψος
δεν αρκει η δηλωση μονο

----------


## papashark

> απαιτειται αδεια εγαταστασης απο την εεττ για τις κεραιες wifi ακομα και αν ειναι client με 1 stella κατω απο 4 μ υψος
> δεν αρκει η δηλωση μονο


Aνέβασε και την τεχνική έκθεση.

----------


## dti

> απαιτειται αδεια εγαταστασης απο την εεττ για τις κεραιες wifi ακομα και αν ειναι client με 1 stella κατω απο 4 μ υψος
> δεν αρκει η δηλωση μονο


Τελικά η Πολεοδομία σου απάντησε τί χρειάζεται για την εγκατάσταση κεραίας wi-fi ή ακόμη;

----------


## Vigor

> Επιπροσθέτως, σύμφωνα αφενός με την παράγραφο 4 του άρθρου 5 του ιδίου νόμου, οι ως άνω κατασκευές κεραιών, εφόσον δεν προβλέπεται κάτι διαφορετικό στην κείμενη νομοθεσία, δεν εξαιρούνται της υποχρέωσης λήψης αδείας ή εγκρίσεων που τυχόν απαιτούνται για την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία τους ενώ αφετέρου οι ως άνω δεν εμπίπτουν στις κατηγορίες εκείνων των κατασκευών κεραιών οι οποίες δυνάμει της υπ'αρ. ΑΠ:227/86 Απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ "Κατασκευές Κεραιών για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται Άδεια σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Ν. 2801/2000"(ΦΕΚ 1226/Β'/2001)" εξαιρούνται της υποχρέωσης αδειοδότησης και ως εκ τούτου *πρέπει να λάβουν την προβλεπόμενη στο Ν.2801/2000 άδεια κατασκευής κεραίας από την ΕΕΤΤ*.


Το μπαλάκι δεν είναι πλέον στην ΕΕΤΤ... Κάποιος άλλος πρέπει να κάνει την επόμενη κίνηση, και αυτός είναι ο καταγγελόμενος.  ::

----------


## papashark

Nmout, μπορείς να τους στείλεις ακόμα ένα γράμμα ζητώντας κάποιες διευκρηνήσεις ? Έτσι κι αλλιώς τώρα έχεις μπει στο χoρό και θα χoρέψεις...

----------


## nmout

ανεβασα την απαντηση της εεττ αλλα ηταν 600 kbyts και βγηκε φαινεται
δειτε την απο εδω
http://www.twmn/modules.php?name=Forums ... 8920#28920
η πολεοδομια δεν απαντησε γραπτα
προφορικα μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζεται να γινει οτι λεει στον Ν 2075/1992 αρθρο 24α 
(εγκατασταση κεραιων εκπομπης τηλεορασης σε οικισκο σε δασος)
θα το ανεβαζα και αυτο αλλα υπαρχει προβλημα στην αποδοχη των uploads
τι διευκρινισεις να κανω στην εεττ?

----------


## dti

> η πολεοδομια δεν απαντησε γραπτα
> προφορικα μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζεται να γινει οτι λεει στον Ν 2075/1992 αρθρο 24α 
> (*εγκατασταση κεραιων εκπομπης τηλεορασης σε οικισκο σε δασος*)


 ::   ::   :: 
Αυτό κι αν είναι εξωφρενικό!!! 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Οι νόμοι που χρησιμοποιούνται για τις κινητές τηλεπικοινωνίες , στα σχέδια που γίνονται για να βγάλουν άδεια, είναι οι:
Ν.2075/92, Ν.2145/93 άρθρο 24α και Ν.2801/00, και αφορουν τις εγκαταστάσεις κεραιών σταθμών ξηράς....εκεί μας εντάσουν και εμάς?

----------


## nmout

με βαση το Ν.2075/92 άρθρο 24α βαζει προστιμα η πολεοδομια
με βαση το Ν.2801/00 βαζει προστιμα η εεττ
το Ν.2145/93 ειναι ασχετο νομιζω (αν δεν εχει τυπογραφικο λαθος )

----------


## nvak

Έχουμε βάλει 1000 κεραίες στην Αθήνα, τις περισσότερες σε 5 και τα μόνα προβλήματα προέρχονται απο τα γνωστά πλακώματα των ενοίκων μιάς πολυκατοικίας  ::  

Τι θέλετε και ζαλίζετε την πολεοδομία? Αν δεν θέλουν οι υπόλοιποι της πολυκατοικίας, δεν πρόκειται να καλυφθείς στο να βάλεις κεραία στην ταράτσα. Όχι Wi-Fi αλλά ούτε τηλεόρασης. 

Από όσο ξέρω δεν κυνήγησαν κανένα από όσους την έχουν βάλει μέσα στο μπαλκόνι τους !!  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Τι θέλετε και ζαλίζετε την πολεοδομία? Αν δεν θέλουν οι υπόλοιποι της πολυκατοικίας, δεν πρόκειται να καλυφθείς στο να βάλεις κεραία στην ταράτσα. Όχι Wi-Fi αλλά ούτε τηλεόρασης.


Εκτός και αν έχεις αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nvak

> Εκτός και αν έχεις αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη...


Μπά και αυτούς τους κυνηγάνε. Έχουν πολλές ιστορίες με δύστροπους συνενοίκους. Είναι βέβαια και οι κεραίες τους κάτι θηρία....  ::

----------


## Ygk

Ρε πώς μου τό 'παν εκείνο το έντυπο που πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις για χρήση ασύρματης συσκευής σε εσωτερικό χώρο .... Υ1??...  ::  

Από την στιγμή που η κεραία, βασικά κεραιοσύστημα, βγαίνει σε εξωτερικό χώρο *πρέπει* να πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις.-

Μέχρι τώρα, απλά, δεν έτυχε να την ακούσει κανένας με "μπαλκονάτη"  ::  εγκατάσταση. 

Απεύχομαι τον ερχομό μιάς τέτοιας στιγμής. 

Ευχομαι να δραστηριοποιηθούν κάποιοι εκπρόσωποί μας καθαρίσουν το τοπίο λιγουλάκι.




> ...... Είναι βέβαια και οι κεραίες τους κάτι θηρία....


που να δείς τί θηρίο είναι η φαντασία & ή εμμονή μερικών γειτόνων  ::   ::  

Είναι να μην το προκαλέσεις να σου λάχει  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Από όσο ξέρω δεν κυνήγησαν κανένα από όσους την έχουν βάλει μέσα στο μπαλκόνι τους !!


Δυστυχώς και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν την βγάζουμε καθαρή,από την στιγμή που κάτι εκπέμπει έξω από ιδιόκτητο χώρο,χρειάζεται άδεια....και απο το φεγγίτη του υπογείου να βγαίνει σήμα έξω χρειάζεται άδεια.

----------


## nmout

εδοσα τα παντα σε 1 μηχανικο και για να τα βαλει σε 1 φακελο και να τα υποβαλει στην πολεοδομια (για εγκριση εγκαταστασης κεραιας) θελει ελαχιστη αμοιβη μηχανικου 1000 ευρω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Κανείς μηχανικός στο δίκτυο στην Αθήνα ή στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## nmout

τοσο καιρο που γινεται συζητηση δεν εμφανιστηκε κανεις πολιτικος μηχανικος

----------


## dti

Ακόμη κι αν δεν έχει εμφανιστεί, πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να τον βρούμε!

Ενδεχομένως η συνεργασία με κάποια σχολή που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει σ΄αυτές τις μελέτες, ίσως να μας ωφελούσε σημαντικά!

----------


## dimkasta

Έχουμε το Μίλτο

----------


## sotiris

Για τετοια θεματα χρειαζεται, ειτε πολιτκος μηχανικος, ειτε αρχιτεκτονας, ειτε τα αντιστοιχα των υπομηχανικων.

----------


## nmout

οσοι εχουν ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα μπορει να χρειαστουν αυτο

----------


## antonisk7

> εδοσα τα παντα σε 1 μηχανικο και για να τα βαλει σε 1 φακελο και να τα υποβαλει στην πολεοδομια (για εγκριση εγκαταστασης κεραιας) θελει ελαχιστη αμοιβη μηχανικου 1000 ευρω


Ναι, εννιακόσια κάτι € είναι ο συντελεστης λ (ανανεώνεται καθε μήνα) που αφορά την ελάχιστη αμοιβή των μηχανικών. Είτε δλδ δώσεις 1 € είτε 300€ είτε 2000€ η πολεοδομία θα θεωρήσει και θα απαιτήσει απόδειξη ότι πλήρωσες το λ στο μηχανικό (ο οποίος θα φορολογηθεί για αυτό το ποσό και όχι για λιγότερα).

----------


## jonromero

νομίζω το λ (είναι δύο για την ακρίβεια) δεν ανανεώνεται τόσο συχνά (η τουλάχιστον το λ1/λ2 είναι πάντα σταθερό).
Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος (αν έχει δλδ μεγάλη σημασία) μπορώ να το τσεκάρω γιατί γνωρίζω πολλούς πολιτικούς μηχανικούς.

----------


## nmout

περιπτωσεις που δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια

http://www.domiki.gr/adeies/oikodomikh-adeia2.htm
http://www.domiki.gr/adeies/oikodomikh-adeia.htm

----------


## papashark

Eνδιαφέρον :




> *Εγκ-38101/29/12-5-89 Εγκ-29/89 E-29/89: Κεραία - πομπός (αναμεταδότης)* 
> 
> "Σύνδεση κεραίας - πομπού (αναμεταδότη) με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ".
> Σε απάντηση ερωτημάτων που έχουν υποβληθεί σχετικά με τη σύνδεση κεραίας - πομπού (αναμεταδότη) με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ παρέχονται οι παρακάτω οδηγίες:
> Από τον συνδυασμό των διατάξεων της παρ. 1 του άρθ-22 και 19 του άρθρου 2 του Ν-1577/85 "περί ΓΟΚ", προκύπτει ότι *η κεραία - πομπός (αναμεταδότης) ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού δεν αποτελεί εγκατάσταση για την οποία απαιτείται σύμφωνα με τις πιο πάνω διατάξεις η έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας από τις αρμόδιες πολεοδομικές υπηρεσίες*.
> Κατά συνέπεια η έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας δεν αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για τη σύνδεση της κατασκευής αυτής με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, πλην όμως για τη σύνδεση αυτή απαιτείται η τήρηση της διαδικασίας της παρ.2 της εγκυκλίου 31/85.
> Δηλαδή η αρμόδια πολεοδομική υπηρεσία θα εκδίδει το σχετικό έγγραφο προς τη ΔΕΗ αφού προηγουμένως ο ενδιαφερόμενος υποβάλλει αίτηση με τις απαιτούμενες εγκρίσεις από τους αρμόδιους φορείς (Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών, ΕΡΤ.ΑΕ κτλ.)

----------


## argi

Μήπως αυτά ισχύουν για φορείς πέρα απο εμας, κυρίως "κοινοφελείς" εταιρίες ήτοι τα παλαιά μονοπώλια (ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ κλπ.)???

@rg!

----------


## alexa

> περιπτωσεις που δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο την πολεοδομια
> 
> http://www.domiki.gr/adeies/oikodomikh-adeia2.htm
> http://www.domiki.gr/adeies/oikodomikh-adeia.htm


Την Βάση Δεδομένων αυτή την έχω κατασκευάσει και συνεχίζω να την συντηρώ και αναπτύσω. Οτι χρειαστεί που δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί στο free section μπορώ να σας τα βρω.

----------


## papashark

> Μήπως αυτά ισχύουν για φορείς πέρα απο εμας, κυρίως "κοινοφελείς" εταιρίες ήτοι τα παλαιά μονοπώλια (ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ κλπ.)???
> 
> @rg!


Τι σχέση έχουν οι λοιποί φορείς ?

ξαναδιάβασε το καλύτερα.

----------


## argi

To 89 που έγινε ο νόμος υπήρχαν μόνο κεραίες του στρατου, ΟΤΕ κλπ... Τότε καλά καλά δεν υπήρχε ούτε Κουβελας και Εβερτ... Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι μήπως βασιζόμαστε σε κάτι που αφορά μια εντελώς διαφορετική κατάσταση... Τότε ακομα κυνηγάγανε πειρατικούς ραδιοφωνικούς πομπούς με ραδιογωνιόμετρα...

Είναι σαν να περιγράφεις το wifi με κανονες/όρους ραδιοερασιτεχνών (και ακόμα χειρότερα...) --> Digital vs Analog, Packet based vs Ηalf dublex κλπ

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> To 89 που έγινε ο νόμος υπήρχαν μόνο κεραίες του στρατου, ΟΤΕ κλπ... Τότε καλά καλά δεν υπήρχε ούτε Κουβελας και Εβερτ... Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι μήπως βασιζόμαστε σε κάτι που αφορά μια εντελώς διαφορετική κατάσταση... Τότε ακομα κυνηγάγανε ραδιοφωνικούς πομπούς με ραδιογωνιόμετρα...
> 
> @rg!


Κάπου ο vigor έγραψε πολύ σωστά ότι πρέπει να ψάξουμε το ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο, (κάτι που έχω πει επαννηλημένος) και να κοιτάξουμε να παίξουμε μπάλα με αυτό, πριν προσπαθήσουμε να ξαναφτιάξουμε το σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας.

Εάν υπάρχει εξαίρεση για τις κεραίες τότε, λυπάμαι πολύ πες τους, αλλά ισχύει ακόμα και σήμερα για όλες τις κεραίες αν δεν τον έχουν καταργήσει.

(α, το 1989 είχαν ξεπηδήξει όχι μόνο ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί,αλλά και τα πρώτα κανάλια)

----------


## nmout

> Την Βάση Δεδομένων αυτή την έχω κατασκευάσει και συνεχίζω να την συντηρώ και αναπτύσω. Οτι χρειαστεί που δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί στο free section μπορώ να σας τα βρω.


πολυ καλη δουλεια, συγχαρητηρια

----------


## vegos

> Εάν υπάρχει εξαίρεση για τις κεραίες τότε, λυπάμαι πολύ πες τους, αλλά ισχύει ακόμα και σήμερα για όλες τις κεραίες αν δεν τον έχουν καταργήσει.


Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι μιλάει για τα δικαιολογητικά που ζητάει η ΔΕΗ για να ηλεκτροδοτήσει κάτι.

Το αν αυτό χρειάζεται ή όχι άδεια, δεν την απασχολεί. Απλώς η ΔΕΗ δεν τη θέλει.

Επίσης αναφέρει:




> Από τον συνδυασμό των διατάξεων της παρ. 1 του άρθ-22 και 19 του άρθρου 2 του Ν-1577/85 "περί ΓΟΚ", προκύπτει ότι η κεραία - πομπός (αναμεταδότης) ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού δεν αποτελεί εγκατάσταση για την οποία απαιτείται σύμφωνα με τις πιο πάνω διατάξεις η έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας από τις αρμόδιες πολεοδομικές υπηρεσίες.
> Κατά συνέπεια η έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας δεν αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για τη σύνδεση της κατασκευής αυτής με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, πλην όμως για τη σύνδεση αυτή απαιτείται η τήρηση της διαδικασίας της παρ.2 της εγκυκλίου 31/85.
> Δηλαδή η αρμόδια πολεοδομική υπηρεσία θα εκδίδει το σχετικό έγγραφο προς τη ΔΕΗ αφού προηγουμένως ο ενδιαφερόμενος υποβάλλει αίτηση με τις απαιτούμενες εγκρίσεις από τους αρμόδιους φορείς (Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών, ΕΡΤ.ΑΕ κτλ.)


Που σημαίνει ότι ο ΓΟΚ (όχι του '85, γιατί άλλαξε πριν 3 χρόνια), αναφέρει αν χρειάζεται πια ή όχι άδεια.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, η αρμόδια πολεοδομία (όπως γράφει και πάνω) εκδίδει το σχετικό έγγραφο (λέγε με άδεια ή απαλλαγή), αφού έχεις τις απαιτούμενες εγκρίσεις...

YΓ Εκτός αυτού, μιλάει συγκεκριμένα: για κεραία ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού.

----------


## papashark

1) Το είδα ότι αφορά κεραίες ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, το ζήτημα είναι πως μπορούμε να εξησωθούμε με μια ισοδύναμη κατάσταση.

2) Διάβασε προσεχτικά, σου λέει ότι δεν χρειάζετε να πας οικοδομική άδεια στην ΔΕΗ για να του βάλεις ρεύμα γιατί πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ απαιτήτε οικοδομική άδεια.


3) Πρέπει κάποιος να βρει το καθεστώς που στήνονται τα ΛΜΔΣ στην πολεοδομία, υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μας πιάσει και εμάς, ή να εξισωθούμε με αυτά. Ο σύλλογος θα πρέπει να κοιτάξει να βρει τίποτα άκρες με τον υΠΕΧΩΔΕ (Σουφλιάς) που σύγουρα έχει σχέσεις με τους σπιτονυκοκήρηδες μας (νομίζω ήταν ή θα ήταν στα εγκαίνια). Άμα ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε και βρούμε πως μπορούμε να περπατήσουμε νομικά, τότε με το πρόσχημα της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνηκότητας (πέρνουμε χεράκι χεράκι την ΚτΠ και της ζητάμε να υποβάλει αυτή το αίτημα) τον πιέζουμε (γλύφοντας τον μέχρι να λιώσει) να λύσει το πρόβλημα που άφησαν πίσω οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις και να σώσει επιτέλους την χώρα (το γλύψιμο άρχισε κιόλας  ::  )

----------


## argi

Σωστή τοποθέτηση. Ειδικά το κομμάτι για τα LMDS έχει ενδιαφέρον. Η ερώτηση είναι συνήθως τα LMDS είναι μικρά "παλουκάκια" με ένα τυμπανάκι. Δεν είναι 6 μετροι ή 4 μετροι ιστοί ή πύργοι... Αν είναι συνήθως συνοδευονται απο κεραίες κινητής οπότε τότε έχεις άλλα...

Εκεί τι κάνουμε?

@rg!

----------


## dti

Είναι λάθος στρατηγική να πάμε να εξισωθούμε με οτιδήποτε εμπορικό (Κεραίες ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, κινητής τηλεφωνίας, LMDS, κλπ.).

Αυτοί δεν πάνε ν' αναπτύξουν την ευρυζωνικότητα αλλά την τσέπη τους.  ::  
Και στην περίπτωση των σταθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν χρειάζεται οικοδομική άδεια αλλά έγκριση από την πολεοδομία. Και για να παρασχεθεί αυτή η έγκριση πρέπει να συντρέχουν ένα σωρό προϋποθέσεις...

Η σωστή στρατηγική κατά την άποψή μου είναι οτι πρέπει να δώσουμε να καταλάβουν στην Πολεοδομία οτι το δικό μας δίκτυο είναι καθαρά ερασιτεχνικό (όπως και αυτό που κάνουν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες) και μάλιστα ακόμη πιο ερασιτεχνικό που προϋποθέτει την εγκατάσταση κεραιών που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν διαφέρουν σε εμφάνιση και σε όγκο από τις αντίστοιχες εγκαταστάσεις όσων έχουν 2-3 δορυφορικά πιάτα, 1 κεραία ραδιοφώνου και 2 κεραίες τηλεόρασης.

Με αυτά τα απλά επιχειρήματα, συν το γεγονός οτι το δίκτυό μας προσφέρει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα και αποτελεί ένα πολύ χρήσιμο δίκτυο για πειραματισμό, οτι προσφέρει τα μέγιστα στην προσπάθεια της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας, οτι πρόσφατα επιβεβαιώθηκε από το ίδιο το Κράτος οτι οι μπάντες στις οποίες εκπέμπουμε είναι και επίσημα ελεύθερες, ζητάμε το αυτονόητο: 
Τα κεραιοσυστήματα που είναι αναγκαία για τη λειτουργία του δικτύου μας, εφόσον αυτά αποτελούνται από ιστούς μέχρι 4 μ. ή 6 μ. κατά περίπτωση (δώμα ή επίπεδο ταράτσας), να θεωρηθούν οτι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των κεραιών ευρείας διάδοσης (για τις οποίες καμία άδεια δεν απαιτείται). 

Τυχόν ειδικές κατασκευές που παρεκλίνουν από τα παραπάνω, θα ρυθμίζονται με απλή δήλωση στην τοπική πολεοδομία και θα εξετάζονται κατά το δυνατόν με ευνοϊκές προϋποθέσεις, στα πλαίσια της υποβοήθησης ανάπτυξης εθελοντικών προσπαθειών που αποσκοπούν στη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας.

----------


## papashark

Δαμιανέ, στην βάση της σκέψης σου και της λογικής σου δεν διαφωνώ.

Πλην όμως υπάρχει μια μικρή περίπτωση να εξισωθούμε με κάποια κατηγορία (βλέπε lmds) και να την σκαπουλάρουμε. Προσωπικά δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου να βρούμε ένα παράθυρο και να ξεμπερδέψουμε και με αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Για να έρθουμε όμως στο σημείο να επιλέξουμε το πως θα πορευτούμε, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε που ακριβώς βαδίζουμε.

----------


## nmout

ηθελα να ξερα αν αυτος με το 6,2 μ κινητο πιατο εχει αδεια
http://www.satgrekco.com/index.php?ind= ... le&ide=469

----------


## thalexan

> ηθελα να ξερα αν αυτος με το 6,2 μ κινητο πιατο εχει αδεια
> http://www.satgrekco.com/index.php?ind= ... le&ide=469


Παρατήρηση:
Πόσο απέχει από τις γραμμές της ΔΕΗ;

Στο "ARRL Handbook fοr Radio Communications" αναφέρει ότι στις ΗΠΑ, για να στήσει ραδιοερασιτέχνης πύργο, θα πρέπει η απόστασή του από καλώδια της Power Company να είναι τουλάχιστον διπλάσια του ύψους του.

Έχετέ το υπόψη σας γενικώς όσοι στήνετε πύργους σε ταράτσες. Θυμηθείτε το ατύχημα στο στρατόπεδο του Έβρου με το κοντάρι της σημαίας.

----------


## andreas

> Έχετέ το υπόψη σας γενικώς όσοι στήνετε πύργους σε ταράτσες. Θυμηθείτε το ατύχημα στο στρατόπεδο του Έβρου με το κοντάρι της σημαίας.


Τι ακριβως εγινε? (για μας τους νεους)

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> Έχετέ το υπόψη σας γενικώς όσοι στήνετε πύργους σε ταράτσες. Θυμηθείτε το ατύχημα στο στρατόπεδο του Έβρου με το κοντάρι της σημαίας.
> 
> 
> Τι ακριβως εγινε? (για μας τους νεους)


Υποχώρησε το κοντάρι της σημαίας ενός στρατοπέδου (κατά την άρση της αν θυμάμαι καλά), έπεσε πάνω σε γραμμές μέσης τάσης και άφησε στον τόπο 2 ή 3 στρατιώτες που βρίσκονταν στο σημείο.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> ...


Πόσο εύκολα ξεχνάμε εε?  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


βασικα ποτε δεν το εμαθα για να το ξεχασω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nmout

νεο θετικο δεδομενο με την πολεοδομια
αφορα δορυφορικες κεραιες

----------


## Vigor

Για όσους διαμένουν σε "νεόδμητη" οικοδομή (μεταγενέστερη της 03-02-1989) δεν τους αφορά (?).

----------


## Ygk

> Για όσους διαμένουν σε "νεόδμητη" οικοδομή (μεταγενέστερη της 03-02-1989) δεν τους αφορά (?).


Προβλέπεται κεντρική τόσο τηλεόρασης όσο καί δορυφορικής... ωστόσο κοίτα λίγο ένα γύρω καί... χαμογέλα!!

----------


## johnkalli

Επιτρέψτε μου να παρέμβω στην συζήτηση που έχετε ανοίξει και να ρωτήσω:

1. Σκοπεύω να στήσω έναν τρίκλωνο ιστό στην ταράτσα μου για χρήση στο AWMN και για να δημιουργήσω το εσωτερικό δίκτυο. Το κτήριο μου ανήκει εξ' ολοκλήρου. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι ιδιοκτήτες ή ενοικιαστές. το κτήριο υπερβαίνει τα 25μέτρα απο το έδαφος και η ταράτσα δεν έχει τριγύρω η επάνω καλώδια της ΔΕΗ σε αυτό το ύψος. Επάνω στην ταράτσα του κτηρίου υπάρχει και ένα δώμα με το μηχανισμό του καλοριφέρ και το μηχανισμό του ασανσέρ. Εγώ δεν θέλω να πάω στο δώμα να εγκαταστήσω την κεραία θέλω να είμαι πιο χαμηλά για πρακτικούς λόγους. Ο τρίκλωνος ιστός που θέλω να εγκαταστήσω, θα έχει όλικό ύψος 6.30 μέτρα (μαζί με το φανό και την omni) από την ταράτσα και θέλω να μπεί στο κέντρο της ταράτσας και να μπουν 6 αντιρίδες. Απο την ταράτσα το δώμα υπερυψώνεται 3.20 μέτρα και έχει τον ηλιακό θερμοσύφωνα. Δηλαδή πάνω απο το δώμα σηκώνομαι 3.10 μέτρα.
α.) Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν θα έχω πρόβλημα στο να εγκαταστήσω αυτόν τον ιστό; Νομικά είμαι κατοχυρωμένος; υπάρχει κάπιο έγγραφο που μπορείτε να μου δείξετε που να λέει ότι είμαι κατοχυρομένος νομικά; (Αν βέβαια έχετε).
Εαν είμαι κατοχυρωμένος τότε όλα καλά.
β.) Εαν δεν είμαι κατοχυρωμένος και πρέπει να βγάλω άδεια για εγκατάσταση κεραίας, ποιες είναι οι διαδικασίες για την έκδοση της άδειας;
γ.) Γνωρίζει επί του θέματος κανείς κάτι σχετικό; Γιατί διαβάζω και διαβάζω στο forum και τελικά έχω μπερδευτεί πιο πολύ από ήμουν μπερδεμένος.Γιατί έχω στο μυαλό μου και την περίπτωση του Attica (αν θυμάμαι καλά το όνομα του κόμβου) που απο ότι έχω διαβάσει στο forum) ο άνθρωπος τραβιέται για πολύ καιρό με δικαστήρια μυνησεις και δικηγόρους.
δ.) Θα ήταν φρόνιμο απο μέρους μου να απευθυνθώ στο σύλλογο του AWMN και να ρωτήσω γι' αυτό το θέμα;
Υπάρχει κανείς να δώσει καμία συβουλή ;;;;;;;;

Ευχαριστώ....

----------

